#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-02
<ighea> no se riippuu ihan asetuksista
<ighea> yleensä se reititin kyllä asuu vakiona verkon ensimmäisessä tai viimeisessä ip-osoitteessa
<ighea> mutta saat siis oikeasti pingattua google.com:ia suoraan siltä koneeltasi mutta verkkosivut eivät aukea selaimella?
<DeeGu> heh, no tuo onki A-linkin modeemi :D
<DeeGu> aivan oikeasti
<ighea> no juu
<ighea> on mullakin linksysin reititin, mutta se on vain pelikonsoleille seuraa pitämässä. varsinaisena verkon juurena toimii ultra laadukas netwjorkin wlan-tukiasema nattaamassa ja se on taas kiinni harmaassa wippies homeboxissa joka on siltaavassa tilassa jakamassa reittiä internetsiin
<ighea> nimi- ja dhcp-palvelin sijaitsee sitten taas verkon sisällä erillisessä pogoplugissa
<ighea> virityz
<DeeGu> jaha ja vikaki selvis
<ighea> johto irti?
<DeeGu> kaveri laittanu url block listaan kaikki kirjanmerkit
<ighea> melko reilua, hanki parempia kavereita
<DeeGu> pari päivää käyttäny nettiä johdon kanssa, kun noitten ajureitten kaa tappelin.
<DeeGu> aikamoiset viritykset sulla taitaa olla
<DeeGu> kämppä täynnä modeemeja?
<ighea> no ei oikeastaan
<ighea> yksi "kytkin", yksi "reititin", yksi palvelin ja reitittimessä kiinni sitten modeemi
<ighea> kytkin on reitittimen lisäksi kun pelivärkit on tuolla 10m päässä puhelinpistokkeesta ja ei viitsi montaa piuhaa vetää
<DeeGu> heh, jos ite saisin riesaks yhenki toosan ni naama kyl sulais :D
<ighea> no tässä on pyritty siihen että palvelin tekee ns. kaiken mahdollisen
<ighea> ja että kun laadukas adsl-modeemi kippaa ja reboottaa niin koko verkko ei mene samalla alas
<ighea> harvinaisen ikävä ominaisuus verkkojakojen kannalta
<DeeGu> varmaa aika hiljaa totta
<ighea> hyvin meni päivitys nattiin
<ighea> täytynee päivemmällä katsoa miks X ei nouse
<DeeGu> x?
<ighea> graafinen ikkuna palvelu
<DeeGu> oolsprait
<DeeGu> jonki verran hankala tuo ubuntu vielä, ku vasta viikon verra käyttäny
<ighea> hyvinhän se jo sujuu
<DeeGu> tarpeeks ku jaksaa googlettaa :)
<ighea> kyll
<DeeGu> ja varsinki ku on sen verra mukavaa porukkaa täälläki et jaksaa auttaa uuvatteja :D
<ighea> kaikilta ei onnistu sekään, koskaan
<DeeGu> että kiitoksia sulleki
<ighea> ei mitään
<ighea> minäkin opin että seuraavalla kerralla pakotetaan verkko-ongelmista itkevä asentamaan lynx koneelle jotta nähdään ettei selain kiukuttele >;)
<DeeGu> hha :D
<DeeGu> musta tuntuu et pitäydyn täs chomessa viel
<DeeGu> vähä tuo tekstipohjasuus vois tuottaa onkelmia
<DeeGu> chromessa jopa
<ighea> no juu, ei sitä graafista selainta mihkään kannata vaihtaa
<ighea> njaa, olikin vaan ubuntun päivitys pistäny väkisin tuonne nvidia-173:n niin kuin se muka toimisi lainkaan geforce 5200:n kanssa :P
<ighea> olikos tänään muuten normaali arkipäivä vai pyhä?
<DeeGu> voi olla vähän huonoa niitten keskustelu keskenää
<DeeGu> pyhä
<DeeGu> liputuspäivä
<DeeGu> vai tarkotatko nyt ensiaamua?
<Echramath> Oho, Pulseaudio on korjattu. <3
<ighea> no siis tätä päivää
<Echramath> Ei siinä mennyt kuin kolme jakelua tai jotain.
<ighea> 2.5.
<Sysi> maanantai on kai normi, vappupäivänä liputus kankkuselle
<DeeGu> juu
<DeeGu> maanantai normipäivä
<ighea> arkipäivä ehkä, normipäivä on tästä kaukana, huoh ;D
<DeeGu> vähän mutta astiaa
<DeeGu> tupakki -->
<ighea> tjoo'o, jospa sitä menisi riehumaan
<DeeGu> eikai keskellä yötä kannata
<DeeGu> jaa, kauan sitä iloa wlanilla surffaillessa kestiki
<DeeGu> nyt pingaa enää mihinkään eikä gateway pelaa
<ighea> heh
<ighea> mitä oikein teit sille x)
<DeeGu> en mitään
<DeeGu> laitoin uuden tikun tilaukseen, pitäs olla kunnon ajurit siinä sitte
<ighea> mjaa
<ighea> tikun?
<DeeGu> jep, tossa verkkokortissa ei ol wlania
<ighea> niin se on kannettavako?
<ighea> tai edes läppäri?
<DeeGu> ei, mutta mulla on puhelinpistoke helvetin kaukana koneesta...
<ighea> jaa, ihan puuceessä wlani
<DeeGu> jep,
<ighea> tjoo'o
<DeeGu> ja toi tikku o siit hyvä et voi sit käyttää vaik kannettavassa jos joskus tarvii
<ighea> se on tosi
<ighea> ja niitä wlan-usb-härveleitä saa nykyään tosi pienen kokosina
<DeeGu> tosi hyvin mulla on toi tikkuhommeli winukassa toiminu
<DeeGu> juu, ei ne isoja oo
<ighea> varmasti, ajuriongelmia ne lähinnä on
<DeeGu> eikä se mitään tuolla takapaneelissa haittais vaik ois vähä isompiki
<ighea> mutta vai putos sulta siltä kokonaan verkko
<DeeGu> juu
<DeeGu> nyt on piuhan päässä
<ighea> tjaa
<DeeGu> n.15m puhelinpiuhaa + metrine verkkopiuha :D
<DeeGu> oli hauska irkkailla tolla läppärillä, kun siinä ei oo mitään clienttia... aika toimiva silti toi javapohjane hommeliki
<ighea> joo'o
<ighea> mutta haluaisitko ratkaista kuva-arvoituksen?
<ighea> ei heikkovatsaisille
<DeeGu> anna tulla
<ighea> eli mikä otus on kyseessä:
<ighea> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11773479/mikaotus1.jpg
<ighea> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11773479/mikaotus2.jpg
<DeeGu> joku käärme ton on oltava? :D
<ighea> en usko
<ighea> se oli kisulin matolle jättämä lahjoitus
<DeeGu> kalanperkeitä?
<ighea> toivottavasti ei
<ighea> mutta mahdollista toki
<DeeGu> aika rujon näköstä kyll
<ighea> on, osa siitä on toki ihan kissanruokaa
<DeeGu> aeva
<ighea> ymmärrän toki miten tärkeäksi se kokee antamisen, mutta pelkkä kehräys ja kiehnääminen riittäisi
<DeeGu> http://www.dfisica.ubi.pt/~smogo/paralerreflectir/god.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/4ZMC0i -> A cat thinks... / A dog thinks...
<DeeGu> heh, sama linkki
<ighea> melko totta
<ighea> tosin meidän pikku terrieri on siitä veikeä, että se ei koske mihinkään mitä sille ei suoranaisesti anna
<DeeGu> no se on hyvä
<ighea> mikä on melkonen helpotus, kun sille tuli ikää se lakkasi jopa varastamasta mun sukkiani
<ighea> pentuna se oli hauska, sukat löyty aina olohuoneen pöydän alta
<ighea> vain ja ainoastaan minun sukani, muiden se ei koskenut :P
<ighea> kai ne sitten haisee niin hyvin mädäntyneelle aina tj
<DeeGu> niin sen on oltava
<kalee> Mikäköhän on, kun asensin version 11.04, niin en saa mitään palkkeja näkymään työpöydällä.
<kalee> Skype toimii silti
<MasterJ_> 11.04:ssä on unity ja perinteiset palkit ei oletuksena näy lainkaan
<MasterJ_> kirjaudut ulos ja valitset istunnuksi ubuntu classic niin saat palkit käyttöön
<MasterJ_> *istunnoksi
<kalee> Ok kiitos
<MasterJ_> ja jos haluat että käynnistyy oletuksena tulevaisuudessakin laita sisäänkirjautumisasetuksista se oletukseksi
<kalee> Miten sitä unityä sitten käytetään, jos siinä ei ole palkkeja
<kalee> Nyt en saa esim. ohjelmia suljettua
<MasterJ_> jospa tää vanha ubuntu pysys käynnissäkin :)
<re-G> lts on hyvä :)
<MasterJ_> jospa nyt :)
<tabasko> howdy
<tabasko> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/16154/cxqbq/HP-Pavilion-dm1-3110eo-11-6-HD-AMD-E-350-4-GB-500
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/JVM7Ko -> HP Pavilion dm1-3110eo 11.6" HD/AMD E-350/4 GB/500 GB/Windows 7 Premium 32 | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<tabasko> mitä tuumaatte menisikö tuon kanssa linux kivuttomasti?
<tabasko> vai onko noi amd:n ajurit vieläkin kuraa?
<tabasko> mitään raskasta pelaamista ei tietenkään, mutta olisi kiva jos unity ei lagaisi
<tabasko> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_mai_fusion&num=1
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/wxGuyB -> [Phoronix] Open-Source AMD Fusion Graphics Still Mixed
<tabasko> vastaus löytyi, ei näköjään skulaa
<Sysi> atin suljetut toimii varmemmin ku nvidia optimus
<tabasko> eli kuitenkin atia kannattaa harrastaa?
<Sysi> no mulla ei oo koskaa ollu atia, mutta tuon luokan koneita ei oo oikeen millää toimivammallakaa, että pitäis käyttökelponen olla
<hifi> AMD Radeon HD 6310M
<hifi> mitäköhän sarjaa toi nyt oli
<hifi> tabasko: fusionilla ei ole mitään tekemistä HD-sarjan kanssa
<hifi> eiku
<hifi> nyt en kyl mee takuuseen onko tossa fusion vai ei
<hifi> sanoisin että vois toivoa unityn toimivan tuoreimmalla kernelillä ja mesalla :)
<tale> Jos tietsikassa on liian uutta mallia piirisarja tai muut oleelliset osat, ei niille vielä ole tukea Linuxissa ja toimivuus on kehnoa.
<tale> Tilanne korjaantuu sitä mukaa kun niitä osia on laajemmalti käytössä ja laiteajureita väsäävät kehtittäjät saavat niitä käyttöönsä.
<tsaknorris> Tere kaikille. Miksi tota kutsutaan kun ruudulla näkyy "haamua tai sellasta ' varjoa ' " eli ei ole kyseessä haamukuva kun sillä ehkä tarkoitetaan persistend picturea??
<hifi> häntiminen?
<tsaknorris> se vietää vaakatasossa oikealle
<tsaknorris> viettää
<tsaknorris> jokaisessa ikkunassa ja tekstissä on sitä
<hifi> saako siitä kuvakaappauksen
<tsaknorris> ei siitä nyt saa... vaikea juttu :D
<hifi> eli sitä ei näy kuvakaappauksesta?
<tsaknorris> ei kun en pääse nyt sille koneelle :D
<hifi> mjaa
<tsaknorris> seuraavaksi ajattelin vaihtaa siihen monitorin jos se auttais
<hifi> ehkä helpompi olisi aloittaa ottamalla kuvakaappaus ja katsomalla näkyykö siinä sama ongelma
<hifi> eli onko ongelma näytönohjaimen ja monitorin välillä
<tsaknorris> veikkaan että on
<hifi> ajuriongelmat yleensä saa kuvakaapattua
<hifi> niitäkään ei aina
<tsaknorris> tekstit ja kaikki vaa levenee oikeelle
<hifi> väärä resoluutio?
<tsaknorris> reson vaihto ei vaikuttanut
<tsaknorris> hertsien muuttaminen ei vaikuttanut
<tsaknorris> tai siis vaikutti tottakai kuvaan
<hifi> helpottaisi tosiaan jos saat kuvakaappauksen jossa se näkyy tai digikameralla kuvan
<tsaknorris> mutta ei tohon ongelmaan
<hifi> helpompi tietty aloittaa kuvakaappauksella jos se siinä näkyy
<hifi> silloin ongelma tietenkin ei ole näytössä
<tsaknorris> koitin just etsiä netistä
<tsaknorris> kuvia
<tsaknorris> kun en varmasti ole ensimmäinen jolla tällästä näkyy :)
<tsaknorris> johdot oli hyvin kiinni
<tsaknorris> että ei se siitäkään johdu
<tsaknorris> idle :D
<tale> tsaknorris: Onko näyttö kuvaputki vai nestekide?
<tsaknorris> tale: nestekide
<tsaknorris> itse kutsuisin sitä haamukuvaksi, mutta se kuulemma tarkoittaa sitä että kuva on "palanut kiinni" eli en siis keksi tolle efektille toista nimeä
<tale> Kyllä se haamukuva kelpaa nimeksi. Jos kuvan saisi niin ei olisi epäselvää mikä ilmiö kyseessä. Kännykkäkameran kuvakin kelvannee.
<tale> tsaknorris: Onko näyttö kiinni analogiliitännällä eli VGA? Siinähän voi tulla tuommoista häiriötä. Jos on DVI, signaali on digitaalinen eikä häiriötä pitäisi olla.
<tsaknorris> se on tosi haaleaefekti että sitä täytyy ihan etsiä siitä ruudusta ja sitte kun se n huomaa niin se alkaa ärsyttämään :D VGA:ssa on kiinni
<tale> tsaknorris: Tietty se näyttökin voi olla viallinen, tai toimii speksin ulkoupuolella. Tarkista virkystystaajuus ja resoluutio, että ne on semmoisia mitä se näyttö lupaa osaavansa.
<tale> Minulla on iso näyttö, joka on muuten tosi hyvä mutta kaikki muut resoluutiot kuin näytön oma natiivi näkyy surkeasti.
<tale> Niissä siis selkeästi huomaa skaalauksen tekemät epämääräiset ääriviivat kirjaimiin esimerkiksi.
<tale> Rasittuu silmät jos semmoista katsoo pitkään.
<tsaknorris> joo tossa koneessa on ihan perus dellin näyttö "yritysmallia" koneet on optiplex 760:siä joissa on radeon hd 3400
<Nakkel> Milla ma saadan mita softaa tossa Ubuntun launchertoolbarmikalie harpakkeessa?
<hifi> vai onko kyseessä joku fontin pehmennys?
<hifi> antialiasing tms.
<MasterJ_> käynnistä, klikkaa kuvaketta oikealla korvalla ja lisää
<Nakkel> Mjoo loysin ton mut se on sit huonossa paikassa.
<MasterJ_> sitä voinee raahata
<Nakkel> Ei liiku
<MasterJ_> itse en sitä 11.04 vielä uskaltanu ottaa käyttöön
<Nakkel> Uh
<MasterJ_> hmmm
<Nakkel> Raahaa ensin oikealle ulos palkista ja sit vasta saa liikkumaan.
<MasterJ_> great eli kai ne jotenki saa säädeltyä :)
<MasterJ_> pitäskä aikaa ubuntulta julkasu joka saa ihmiswet kyseleen neuvoa :)
<Nakkel> Ei tasta ota erkkikaan selvaa.
<MasterJ_> onha se kyllä hieman sekava
<Nakkel> Ja skandit on rikki kattelyssa.
<Nakkel> Ja kielet.
<MasterJ_> teitkö puhtaan asennuksen ?
<Nakkel> "semi" /home on oma osio.
<MasterJ_> enpä taida sitten vähään aikaan asennella
<Nakkel> Ja wajig on vammautunu matkalla :(
<Nakkel> *snif*
<Tm_T> ?
<Nakkel> Tm_T: wajig ei osaa hakea ku paketin nimesta "search" funkkarilla.
<Tm_T> Nakkel: hmmm, pitääpä tutkia
<tsaknorris> hifi siis ihan ongelma on ei mitään perusefektejä :D
<tsaknorris> otin näytönohjaimesta ajurit pois että ei siinä ole kiihdytyksen kiihdytystä
<Nakkel> wajig search quake tuottaa 4 tulosta, apt-cache search quake tuottaa 31 osumaa
<tsaknorris> Nakkel: puhutko Unitystä?
<Nakkel> Jaa mista?
<tsaknorris>  [13:03] <hifi> vai onko kyseessä joku fontin pehmennys?
<tsaknorris> äh väärä
<tsaknorris> Ubuntun launchertoolbarmikalie harpakkeessa?
<tsaknorris> tosta
<Nakkel> Joo se kai tuo on.
<tsaknorris> joo
<Nakkel> En oo seurannu nimittelyja :P
<Nakkel> …
<tsaknorris> joo.. se on aika erillainen. kaikki ei siitä tykkää
<Nakkel> Vaitti etta F-Spot on kaynnissa tuo "Unity" ja heitin etta Quittaappa se... Koko hoska kaatu
<tsaknorris> jos tekee oman launcherin niin oikeella hiirellä pitäs päästä säätämään sen launcherin ominaisuuksia, mutta unityssä ei pääse :D
<tsaknorris> antaa vaan 2 vaihtista
<Nakkel> Ei hitsinki. Taa on kyl ihan hajalla.
<Nakkel> Scrollauspalkit ei pelita...
<Nakkel> Mika jarki piilottaa scrollaus palkit?
<Nakkel> Ja piilotuksen lisaks kun ei edes toimi.
<Nakkel> Hyva tassa evolutionssa katella rullalla tuhannen postia lapi. :/
<Sysi> niitten pitäis ilmestyä automaagisesti
<Nakkel> Kylla se ilmestyy mut kun ei liiku ku ekat ~100 rivia.
<Nakkel> Loput 900 jaa piiloon.
<Nakkel> Ei nayta toimivan kunnolla missaan.
<hifi> mitä jos olis vaan shipannu gnome kolmosella
<MasterJ_> mitenhän noiden kuvaketekstien varjot sais pois, xubuntu on kyseessä
<tsaknorris> ?
<tsaknorris> ku en nyt keksi että mitä kuvatekstejä? ikonien tekstit?
<MasterJ_> nii juu iconien tekstit
<tsaknorris> onko sulla käytössä joku composite manager?
<tsaknorris> esim compiz?
<tsaknorris> MasterJ_: onko sulla käytössä joku composite manager?
<MasterJ_> ei
<tsaknorris> MasterJ_: esim compiz? ok
<tsaknorris> hmm
<MasterJ_> pitää alkaa etsiin jotain ohjetta jostain tai tyytyä poistaan kuvakkeet tuosta :)
<tsaknorris> entä xcompmgr?
<MasterJ_> onko toi se xubuntun mukana tuleva composite juttu
<Sysi> xubuntussa on xfwm, valinnainen kompositointi
<MasterJ_> ei oo ainakaan se päällä
<tsaknorris> hmmm
<tsaknorris> nyt pitää jatkaa töitä. toivottavasti selviää :)
<MasterJ_> kokeilin sitä jossain vaiheesssa mutta se tummensi palkit ikävästi ni otin pois
<Nakkel> Kas, jos rullaa ikkunan titleen ni Unity ei enää tajua että se on ikkuna eikä näytä sitä. :P
<Nakkel> Ja jos joku tietää miten saa useamman tiedostoselaimen käyntiin ni o/
<Nakkel> Muuten ku näppikseltä ctrl+n siis :)
<Nakkel> En oo näppis ihmisiä.
<elias_a> Nakkel: Milläs sinä sitten irkkaat?
<elias_a> Nakkel: Mitä tarkoittaa että et ole näppisihmisiä?
<elias_a> Braille?
<elias_a> Vai jotain muuta?
<anger> millä komennolla näkikään avoimet yhteydet?
<anger> tai onko käsitystä katkaseeko curlftpfs yhteyden palvelimeen aina kun sitä ei tarvita?
<anger> lsof:n sainkin jo selville
<anger> mutta kysymys #2 edelleen ajankohtainen :)
<Nakkel> elias_a: Heilutan hiirtä mielummi ku naksuttelen näppäimistöltä shortcutteja.
<re-G> Nakkel: minä en
<Sysi> Nakkel: klikkaa keskinapilla
<Sysi> jossaki kuilun että sillä aukeis uus
<clizzer> hoi nörtit
<clizzer> bug-report
<clizzer> onko jollain muulla ollu ongelmaa 11.04 versiossa että paneeli ei käynnisty?
<Nakkel> Sysi: Kiits
<Nakkel> Nyt ku bluetooth regressio vielä korjaantuis ni alkais olee kuosissa kone.
<Finnish> Jokohan tuon uusimman  julkaisun uskaltais asentaa pääkoneelle
<Tekno> ei
<hiskiboy> Miksei?
<hiskiboy> Onks siin viä niin hirviästi ongelmii
<Nakkel> Uskaltaa jos tuntee että selviää mahdollisista ongelmista.
<Nakkel> Mulla oli esim. kielet sekasin ku käytän 2 kielistä settiä ja bluetooth ei pelitä ilman daemonien käynnistelyä käsin yms.
<Nakkel> pientä
<tpls> jälleen syitä miksi en koske pitkälläkään tikulla suomenkieliseen ubuntuun
<Finnish> On kyllä vapun jäljiltä kroppa ja ajatus vielä niin kipeä ettei ehken tänä iltana uskalla sitä uutta asentaa
<balthamaisteri> Terve, tarvis apua hieman. Näytönohjaimena on hd4800, ubuntu 11.04, ati drivers 11.04. Ongelma on se että on kaksi näyttöä, jutut toimii muuten tosi hienosti, mutta esim. fullscreen pelejä pelatessa peli näkyy molemmilta ruuduilta jne. Saako sen jotenkin kuntoon?
<orava> pelikohtaista taitaa olla nuo. kannattaa laittaa window modeen peli. mikä peli kyseessä?
<orava> itsellä atin ajurit myös ja hyvin on toiminut suurin osa peleistä multi-displaysta huolimatta
<balthamaisteri> Penumbraa oon koittanut, siinä ei mielestäni edes ole windowedmodea
<Guest27469> balthamaisteri, asenna atin conffaus softa
<balthamaisteri> myöskään tuo openarena ei oikein toimi, siitähän tuo windowedmode löytyy kyllä
<balthamaisteri> mikä softa mahtaa olla kymysyksessä?
<Guest27469> balthamaisteri, pitäs tulla vakionakin. pitää etsiä se ootas
<Guest27469> aticonfig tool
<balthamaisteri> thanks, pitää kurkkasta
<Guest27469> saat graafisesti säädettyä että käytät yhtä ruutua, eli 2 omaa ruutua
<Guest27469> voit ircaa toisella ruudulla ja pelaa toisella
<balthamaisteri> joo
<balthamaisteri> pitää varmaan kytkee toi xinerama päälle
<Guest27469> ai miks?
<balthamaisteri> en o kyllä ihan varma, mutta luulisin että se mahdollistas sen, muuten noi fullscreen pelit sotkee noi asetukset. Toisaalta luulen että tyydyn ikkunointiin
<Guest27469> no itsella ei ole xineramaa
<Guest27469> 2 näyttöä
<Guest27469> fullscreen tulee yhteen näyttöön
<Guest27469> en sitten tiedä miten haluat
<Guest27469> aaaa
<Guest27469> eli kun peli loppuu reso tmsmuut on väärin?
<balthamaisteri> sitäkin sattuu
<balthamaisteri> no ei se xineramaa sitten kaipaa, jotian muuta
<balthamaisteri> nyt kun käynnistän pelin, ni se tulee molempiin näyttöihin, ja sitkun poistun pelistä, ni asetukset on väärin ja pitää kirjautua uudelleen että toimaa taas
<Guest27469> hmmm
<Guest27469> jos olisin kotikoneella sanoisin suoraan mitä säätää. tää kaverin eeepc on kyllä jostain
<Guest27469> onneksi täll
<Guest27469> ä pääsee irciin
<ajt__> nick ateras
<antiomena> Fixed niminen fontti kadoksissa, mistä sen saa?
<re-G> antiomena: jos ubuntusta on kyse niin peruskasa suljettuja fontteja tulee ubuntu-restricted-extras -paketin mukana
<antiomena>  No käytössä on kubuntu, tuskin siinä hirveästi eroa on
<re-G> joo ei
<re-G> paitsi on myös olemassa kubuntu-* paketti
<antiomena> OSX kävi hermoille, googletuksen jälkeen buntussa tuntui olevan parhaiten patchattu macbook pro:lle, niin nyt yritän päästä järjestelmään sisään
<tale> Paitsi että sen paketin nimi on sitten kubuntu-restricted-extras.
<antiomena> Joo, no se on nyt asennettu
<re-G> tale: kts. 2 viestiä taapäin
<re-G> antiomena: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ttf-mscorefonts-installer - eli ei kai ole fixed-fonttia tuossa
<tale> re-G: Eteenpäin pitää katsoa, siten maailma kehittyy.
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/EsUXQC -> Ubuntu -- Details of package ttf-mscorefonts-installer in natty
<antiomena> Toi mscore on asennettu, eikä ole fixedia
<re-G> antiomena: mikäs ossissa pänni
<antiomena> Finder
<tale> antiomena: Katso komennolla apt-cache search font fixed
<re-G> haha, Finder on kyllä tapaus sinänsä
<antiomena> Se on olevinaan peruskäyttäjille suunnattu. Tuntui äärimmäisen hankalalta ja rajoitetulta.
<antiomena> Kubuntu asentui kiltisti, kun vielä saa toucpadin ja wifin kuntoon, niin saa nauttia tutuista ohjelmista.
<antiomena> tale: Kiitos, tuo apt-cache search vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta
<re-G> imacciin koitin ubuntua joskus, niin sillon wifiin tartti ndiswrapperin, mut kyl se sit toimas ihan jepa
<Sysi> antiomena: man apt-get / man apt-cache :)
<antiomena> Edellinen mbp:n versio toimii ubuntunkin wikin mukaan ongelmitta, tämä uusi melkein, joten olen varsin luottavainen
<antiomena> Sysi: Ei helvetti, mä en rupea ohjeita lukemaan ;)
<antiomena> Sitä varten on irc =)
<re-G> antiomena: mäkissä steve on päättäny etukäteen mitä haluat, siitä rajoittuneisuus
<Sysi> joka ei koskaa kerro kaikkea mielenkiintosta
<re-G> itehän hoitelen finderihommatki komentoriviltä mieluummin.. ihan sama onko linux vai mäkki alla niin käyttöliittymä sama :D
<antiomena> Itse olen tykästynyt Dolphiniin.
<antiomena> Se on monipuolinen ja täysin muokattavissa, jota Finder ei ollut.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-03
<MasterJ_> mitenhän tämän xubuntun saa pysyy suomenkielisenä
<tuhoojabotti> Wohoo
<tuhoojabotti> sain konffittua näytöt
<tuhoojabotti> Piti ottaa ruksi pois: "Same image in all monitors"
<tuhoojabotti> ":D"
<Kalee> Roskakorini aukeaa pakettienkäsittelyohjelmaan. Mitekähän tuon voisi estää?
<tuhoojabotti> Millä komennolla sai rintattua nää kovojen UUID:t
<tuhoojabotti> ja labelit
<tuhoojabotti> ja silmuttis
<tuhoojabotti> blkid
<tuhoojabotti> eli siis voin korvata ton UUID tuola /dev/sda6 esim
<tuhoojabotti> ?
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm, tän mukaa mul ois 2 swappia :D
<MasterJ_> http://skiesofazel.deviantart.com/art/Orta-184118297
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/C2XvzT -> Orta by ~SkiesOfAzel on deviantART
<tale> tuhoojabotti: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Levyn_lis%C3%A4ys#Uusimuotoinen_fstab
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/5390dy -> Levyn lisäys – Porixi
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<tuhoojabotti> Sain lisättyä.
<tuhoojabotti> Tietääkös joku multimonitori-ihminen miten saada paneeli valitulle näytölle.
<tuhoojabotti> Eiku nii, sen sain, mut launcheria e.
<tuhoojabotti> Tai sitä.
<tuhoojabotti> Ois ihan jepa, jos saisin keskimmäiselle näytölle sen.
<tuhoojabotti> Kauhee rullaus aina hiirel, jos haluu sinne. :P
<tabasko> YEAAAH
<tabasko> sain vihdoinkin ubuntun macbookkiin
<tabasko> kuinkahan fiksua oli laittaa btrfs rootiksi
<re-G> tabasko: tuskin lainkaan fiksua :)
<tabasko> mut haluun olla bleeding edge
<tabasko> vaikka pitäis tehdä töitä kyllä tällä koneella
<re-G> $ apt-cache show btrfs-tools | grep -i warning
<re-G> WARNING: Btrfs is under heavy development, and is not suitable for any uses
<tabasko> oh crap
<re-G> tämä ainakin viel lts:n repoissa
<Sysi> vuosi on pitkä aika
<re-G> Version: 0.19-8
<Sysi> ..nattyllä sama
<re-G> mikäs on uusin pertti fs:stä
<tabasko> outoi hangoutteja tulee etenkin asentaessa jotain, mutta onneks on erillinen /home
<re-G> moon kriittisissä kohteissa taipuvainen legacyyn, joten mul on työkoneessa ext3 :P
<tabasko> toi ext3 vois olla hyvä valinta
<tabasko> mitähän mä olen miettinyt kun oon laittanut xfs:n /home:ksi
<tabasko> toisaalta se nyt ei ainakaan ole mitenkään experimentaalia
<Sysi> voit defragata lennosta :P
<Iltsu> mikäs muuten reiser4:n tilanne on?
<Iltsu> vai loppusko se siihen ku Hanssi tunnusti et tuliha se vaimo kylmättyy
<elias_a> Iltsu: No ei kai se siihen loppunut.
<Nakkel> \o/ kernelipäivitys ja bluetooth toimii.
<tuhoojabotti> hoho
<tabasko> käykö muille niin että toi launcheri välillä kadottaa käynnissä olevan ohjelman
<tabasko> esim chrome on käynnissä, mutta launcherin kuvake on pimeenä
<tabasko> muuten tää unity selvisi hyvin ekasta duunipäivästä
<tabasko> tosin gnome-shellissä ohjelmien selailu on kyllä miellyttävämpää
<ighea> no tervetuloa gnome-hellin käyttäjäksi
<ighea> onpahan tätä kauemmin väsätty sentään vaikkei täydellisyys olekaan
<tabasko> ighea, käytät ubuntulla gnome 3:sta?
<tabasko> pakana!
<ighea> en käytä
<ighea> koko neekerilinuxia
<tabasko> käytät siis rasistilinuxia
<ighea> jos neekeri-sanan käyttäminen tekee minusta rasistin niin huonosti on maailman kirjat
<ighea> kukkahatut veivät lakupekatkin karkkihyllyistä
<ighea> mutta sitten sieltä löytyy VALKOsuklaata
<ighea> ei mitään tolkkua taaskaan
<tabasko> kohta ne käskee ubuntun käyttämään defaulttina radiance themeä, muuten se viittaa liikaa siihen että mustiin ihmisiin
<tabasko> "Ubuntun juuret ovat afrikassa, ikävä kyllä Canonical on päällystänyt sen käyttöliittymän rasistisella mustalla värillä"
<ighea> kyllä joku loukkaantuu aina
<ighea> mutta heikoksi menee. jos seuraavassa neekerissä ei tule mukana lainkaan klassista gnome-työpöytää niin täytyy joko laittaa vanhuksille istunto olemaan verkkoselainkeskeinen tai siirtyä lxde:hen niiden koneella
<tabasko> linux mint varmaan on hyvä valinta silloin
<tabasko> ja toisaalta LTS neekeri on hyvä vielä pitkään
<Crazyguy> tai on vaan asentamatta uutta versiota? tietoturvapäivityksethän tulee vanhoihinkin jonkun aikaa
<tabasko> nimenomaan
<tabasko> miksi olla bleeding edge jos ei tykkää uusista ominaisuuksista
<tabasko> varsinkin vanhuksille se on yks sama käyttääkö Dapperia vai Lucidia
<tabasko> mut juu, nyt nigga kiinni ja himaan
<ighea> kyllä parannetut virrankulutusominaisuudet ja tuoreemmat softaversiot auttavat sentään tuomaan huikeamman internets-kokemuksen mm. ylen areenalla
<Tekno> .
<Finnish> Jospa tänä iltana sais uusimman version pöytäkoneeseen asennettua. Pitää tosin isot backupit eka tehdä tiedostoista ym Evolutionista jne
<urkki> Ei meinaa asentua 11.04 usb-tikulle joka on NTFS, yritän 10.10-versiolla tehdä asennustikkua
<urkki> Tooooooooosi pitkään ollu installing the bootloader-ikkunassa
<Sysi> se ei ikinä boottaa ntfs:ltä
<urkki> Ahaa!
<Sysi> lopeta ja formatoi FAT32
<urkki> Ok
<ighea> käynnistyslataaja ei tue
<bioterror> fat32!
<bioterror> miksei ext2?
<sinppa_> miksi ext2?
<bioterror> parempi kuin fat32, mutta ei journaloi!
<bioterror> toisaalta, saahan sen ext3:taki pois päältä
<Sysi> seki toimii.. mutta fat32 helpommin takasi normaalikäyttöön
<sinppa_> jooh, ja windowsistahan noita tikku-asennuksia varmaan pääasiassa heitellään kun ubuntua halutaan kokeilla, niin se hankaloittaa hieman tilannetta, että windowsin systeemit ei taida paljoa ext-osioita luoda. vai?
<Echramath> Onks se teknisesti mahdotonta, siis niinku userspacesoftalta?
<ighea> ei toki
<ighea> mutta ajan haaskausta
<MasterJ_> hiepästä hei, miten tässä sai omista kuvista vaihtuvan taustakuvan
<MasterJ_> hmmm, valitasin kansiosta kakki kuvat... katsotaan alkaako vaihtuun
<MasterJ_> ei höh
<MasterJ_> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Wallpaper+Slideshow?content=125178
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/6xKFn3 -> Wallpaper Slideshow GNOME-Look.org
<tale> MasterJ_: gbackground
<MasterJ_> haukkuivat sitä ja tuo wallpaper slideshow tuntuu toimivan
<Finnish> Niin uppos uusin koneeseen
<Finnish> Uskomatonta! Langaton netti toimii mut langallinen ei!
<Finnish> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=38885.0
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/7Ckwn0 -> 11.04, puhdas asennus: langaton toimii mut langallinen netti ei!
<tuhoojabotti> edistystä sanon minä!
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Paavi2_0> on
<Finnish> No joo...
<elias_a> Mikäs siinä?
<Finnish> Ei vaan löydä langallista yhteyttä
<Finnish> Kaikilla muilla versioilla ihan heittämällä langallinen yhteys
<MasterJ_> uskaltaako sen asentaa vanhempaan koneeseen missä on ati
<Echramath> Oho, ehjät intelajurit.
<Echramath> Kai tästä vielä systeemin saa.
<urkki> MasterJ_, Mun koneessa on 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)
<Paavi2_0> voisin kokeilla thinkpad r40:lla joskus, kaikkia ati-ajurit on aiheuttanut jotain häikkää kuvaan
<Finnish> Mitenkäs firefoxin sai muistamaan että mitä sen on sulkenu, ts palauttaa ikkunat/tabi sulkemisen jälkeen
<Henril> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV0-biHAtNY&feature=fvst
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/pkP5Cd -> YouTube        - Manu Chao - Politik Kills (official video)
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-04
<MasterJ_> hiukan mennyt raskaaksi tuokin ubuntun sovellusvalikoima
<MasterJ_> tietää olla käyttämättä sitä yhden kokeilun jälkeen
<MasterJ_> käyttääkö tämä unity enää compizia
<bioterror> taitaa se käyttää
<MasterJ_> jeps.
<crope> onks kellään DVB-T2 USB-tikkua, eli käytännössä PCTV nanoStick T2 290e ?
<Curvex> moro
<Curvex> pystyisitteköhän tuo auttamaan kun oon ihan hukassa sen suhteen että mikä distro pitäs valita :D
<Curvex> pystyykö tossa uudessa ubuntussa tota vasemmassa sivussa olevaa palkkia ottamaan jotenkin pois, että se olis sen tyylinen kun vanhemmissa ?
<Curvex> vai kannattaisko suosiolla laitta joku kde pohjanen kun tuo tuntu muutenkin jotenkin hieman sekavalta kun sitä kokeilin :E
<shanttu> sen saa myös gnomella
<Sysi> valittet kirjautuessa classicin jos et vielä halua tutustua unityyn
<Curvex> siis saako sen vasemmalla olevan palkin siitä kokonaan pois
<Curvex> ubuntu on muuten varsin hyvä kun on niin suosittu ja sitä päivitellään enemmän kun muita distroja
<shanttu> saat saman desktopin kuin vanhoissa
<Curvex> ?
<Curvex> saako :o
<Curvex> millä lailla?
<shanttu> valittet kirjautuessa classicin jos et vielä halua tutustua unityyn
<Curvex> unity? :E
<shanttu> unity on se uusi desktop, jossa se palkki vasemmalla
<Curvex> joo
<Curvex> sen vanhan juuri haluaisin
<Curvex> mistä kohin sen voi valita?
<shanttu> asennettaessa
<shanttu> valitsee classic
<shanttu> anna mennä vaan
<Curvex> ai asentaa sen siitä mistä valitaan ite mihin osiolle asennetaan jne.?
<shanttu> siellä se jossain kohtaa kysytään. en ole itse siirtynyt 11.04
<Curvex> oletko aivan varma että sitä kysytään siinä? :)
<Curvex> joo
<Curvex> voi sitä näköjään vaihtaa
<Sysi> kirjaudut ulos, kattelet jostaki pudotusvalikon ja kirjaudut classiciin
<Curvex> joo
<Sysi> jos vielä puolen vuoden päästä tai nattyn tuen loppuessa ahistaa, niin xubuntu on konservatiivisempi/simppelimpi ku kubuntu
<Finnish> Osaaks joku sanoa miks Audacious2 uusimmassa jakelussa ei halua suurentaa playlistiään vaan siirtää playlistin pääsoittimesta vaan pois?
<Curvex> Minun mielestä vain tuon linuxin ideana juurikin tuo simppeli ja helppo käytettävyys mikä tuosta classicista löytyy :)
<Sysi> kyllä unityki on suunniteltu simppeliksi, se on vaan erilainen
<Curvex> totta
<Curvex> ite en tykkää siitä sivupalkista
<Curvex> asentelen tuossa kohta kun on ladannut :)
<Curvex> windows 7:an rinnalle jos joskus tekee mieli tällä pelailla
<Curvex> nonni
<Curvex> nyt on cd:tä käryytetty :)
<Curvex> ja nyt asennus ->
<kille> Oikein mikään ohjelma ei tunnu menevän kiltisti tuonne yläpaneeliin tässä classic nattyssa
<kille> esim tämä XChat IRC ohjelmassa en enää saa avattua tuota toista (käyttäjää Kill3)
<kille> Kun pienensin sen ilmoitusalueelle
<kille3> En saa niitä lopetettua paitsi prosessit lopettamalla
<kille3> Onko tämä yleinen bugi?
<Curvex> Moro
<Curvex> nyt on upuntu
<Curvex> hyvä on
<Curvex> paitsi
<Curvex> Noita työpöytiä kun on 4
<Curvex> Niin saako tässä enää sitä työpöydän "pyöräytys" juttua päälle
<Curvex> siis 3d-työpöytä sitä tsydeemiä
<Curvex> siis tässä classicci työpöydässä
<Jokinen> sendikää mulle joku Windowsin taustakuva. tarvitsen hämäykseksi
<Sysi> http://www.kirbtech.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/windows7build7232wallpaper.jpg
<Curvex> http://i.zdnet.com/blogs/win7-wallpaper-large.png         siinä windows 7 orig. wallpaapperi
<Curvex> hidas
<Jokinen> voi kiitos paljo
<Curvex> niin mitenköhän tuon 3d-työpöydän saa tähän
<Curvex> ois kätevä kääntää sillein vaan välillä ircille ;D
<Curvex> ja kun asensin pari ohjelmaa tuolta sovellusvalikoimasta
<Curvex> ni mistä ne ny löytyy :O
<Curvex> kun ei kuulu noihi kategorioihin tossa
<Curvex> eiku löytyhä ne sieltä :D
<Tumphu> öööö örs?
<Tumphu> osaaks joku musertaa mut tiedoillaan maanrakoon liittyen samban jakoihin?
<Tumphu> tai siis että haluaako...
<Sysi> kerro ongelma niin on edes toivoa saaha vastaus
<Tumphu> mistäs alottais :D
<Tumphu> no tota mulla on /media/DATA_1/kuvat kansio olemassa ja sitä koitan jakaa winukkakoneille
<Tumphu> chmod laitettu 775 tuolle kansiolle, samballa jaettu lyhyesti tyyliin: path = /blaablaa ja sitte public = yes
<Tumphu> lisäksi samban asetuksista muutettu se security = user -> security = share
<Tumphu> elikkäs mä saan nyt näkyviin kansion ja siellä oleviin filuihin pääsen käsiksi, mutta en saa kirjoitusoikeuksia
<Tumphu> perskule ku ny on: path = /blaablaa, public = yes, read only = no, writeable = yes, guest ok = yes ja silti ei haluu kirjottaa... dämn...
<Finnish> Mistä saap vaihdettua työpöytien määräks 2? Kun ei meinaa löytyä
<kille3> Finnish, ainakin classicissa saa ihan kun painat oikeanpuoleisella hiiren painikkeella siinä niiden työpöytien päällä
<kille3> siitä "Asetukset"
<Tumphu> ahaa... oma ongelma ratkes...
<Tumphu> sudo chmod -R 777 /blaablaa:lle
<Finnish> Mut unityssa?
<mlpug> päivitin komennolla update-manager -d nattyyn. se antoi ikkunan. Millä komennolla tuon saman tempun sais tehtyä niin, että pysytään komentorivillä koko päivityksen ajan?
<Sysi> do-release-upgrade
<nikop> Moi! Päivitin just xubuntu 11.04:seen, ja multa hävis multiboot-menu. En pääse enää Windowsiin, osaisko joku auttaa?
<elias_a> nikop: näkyykö se Windows-osio kuitenkin siellä levyllä?
<nikop> Tuossa olis /etc/default/grub :in sisältö http://paste.ubuntu.com/603392/
<nikop> ootas katson
<nikop> joo kyllä /dev/sda2 ja /dev/sda3
<nikop> on ntfs:ää
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install os-prober
<bioterror> ja sitten vaan probettaa
<nikop> bioterror, oliko tuo mulle?
<bioterror> sitten propetuksen jälkeen päivittää grubin
<bioterror> onkos se nyt update-grub vaiko grub-update
<bioterror> pitäisi toimia kuin unelma
<nikop> taitaa olla update-grub
<nikop> mut oliks toi nyt mulle?
<bioterror> jOO
<nikop> ok thx
<nikop> bioterror,  se probehomma antoi tämän http://paste.ubuntu.com/603396/
<bioterror> sitten probetat
<bioterror> pist menee :D
<nikop> probetan? :D
<bioterror> niin
<bioterror> sudo os-probe
<nikop> miten?
<bioterror> sudo update-grub
<nikop> ok
<nikop> :)
<nikop> sudo: os-probe: command not found
<bioterror> os-prober, anteeksi ;)
<nikop> okei, se sanoi että sda3, on WIndows Vista Chain
<nikop> onnistuiko se siis ?:D
<bioterror> jooo, heti kun sanot sudo update-grub
<nikop> sudo update-grub
<nikop> --> boot
<bioterror> elä tänne, terminaaliin ;)
<nikop> se oli vitsi :D
<elias_a> Jahas - neuvot löytyi jo!
<elias_a> Hyvä kun hoitui :)
<bioterror> peruskauraahan toi on
<bioterror> kun lubuntu ei osannut probettaa :----)
<bioterror> yks jos toinenki dualboottaaja tullut itku kurkussa
<bioterror> toimiko
<nikop> bioterror, ei :/(
<nikop> ei mitään eroa
<bioterror> no mitäs ihmettä
<elias_a> Siis mikäs tän ongelman aiheuttaa?
<nikop> päivitys
<nikop> 11.04
<nikop> :(
<nikop> xubuntu
<nikop> Ennen se multiboot-menu tuli kun paino SHIFtin pohjaan kun käynnisti koneen..  nyt ei ilman shiftiä tai shiftin kanssa inahdakkaan. Xubuntu käynnistyy joka tapauksessa
<ninnnu> Miten ois sudo update-grub2?
<elias_a> Ei se mulla kyllä ole mitään tuhonnut.
<bioterror> sulla ei tuu grub-menua näkyviin
<elias_a> ninnnu: Erinomainen ajatus!
<nikop> mulla on ennenki ollu tuon multibootin kanssa.. :D ehkä se periytyi.. tais siitä updatessa tulla pari jotain vika-ilmotusta mutten kerenny loukee niitä
<nikop> eli grub 2 update vai?
<bioterror> ei pitäis olla merkitystä grubilla ja grub2:lla, jos on grub2 asennettuna, näin minun kokemukseni
<bioterror> korjatkaa toki jos olen väärässä ;)
<nikop> en tiennykkää että niillä on eri komennot.. Nimittäi mulla on kyl grub2
<nikop> tai siis
<nikop> 1.99
<elias_a> Enpä tuota tiedä.
<nikop> :D
<ninnnu> emmä tiiä muuta ku että mullaki on molemmat
<ninnnu> Mut jos yks ei toimi niin ehkä toinen pelittää paremmi
<nikop> käyttääks ne tuota samaa tiedostoa etc/default/grub
<ninnnu> Oletettavasti
<ninnnu> Mut mä kattoisin mielummin /boot/grub/menu.lst:aan että mitä sinne ilmestyy. Jos siellä ei näy multiboottia niin turha on rebootatakkaa
<ninnnu> Vai mikä grub.cfg se nykyään on
<nikop> voin laittaa tuon /boot/grub/grub.cfg:n sisällön pasteen jos siitä on hyötyä?
<nikop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603408/
<ninnnu> Vista on kyl listassa
<nikop> nii.. :(
<nikop> mitä vitsiä
<nikop> mutta en saa koko MENUA päälle! Sehän se ongelma on!
<nikop> Kun siis ennen siinä menussa oli monta eri Xubuntu-vaihtoehtoa ja alimmaisena tuo Vista, mutta
<nikop> nyt en saa sitä vitsin menua päälle..
<ninnnu> Laitatko /etc/default/grubia johonkin näkyviin?
<nikop> toki
<nikop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/603410/
<ninnnu> no voi olla että ottaisin kommentin pois tosta GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUTista ja laittaisin siihen vaikka 5
<ninnnu> Sit pitäs shift toimia
<ninnnu> Mut mun käsittääkseni ton pitäis nyt jo näyttää menu aina
<nikop> niinpä!
<nikop> kokeillaan..
<nikop> ja sudo update-grub?
<ninnnu> jep
<nikop> --> boot
<ninnnu> Kaippa se nyt sitten onnistui
<ninnnu> eiku 4min ei ookkaa menny viel
<nikop> ei mitään vaikutusta :(
<nikop> Mutta käynnistettäessä muuten näkyy tuommonen virhe.. oiskohan sillä vaikutusta asiaan
<Sysi> kantsis ehkä kokeilla grubin uudelleenasennusta, jos alunperinkää ei oo toiminu ihan niinku pitäis
<Sysi> ensin pakettienhallinnalla ja sitte ..mitensemeni
<nikop> /dev/sda1 has been mounted 26 times without being cheked, check fsck kohteesta util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<nikop> WARNING: bad format on line 13 of /etc/fstab
<ninnnu> ei pitäs vaikuttaa
<bioterror> mut toki kannattaa korjata fstab ;)
<nikop> udevd[330]: can not read '/etc/udev/rules.d/z80_user_rules'
<ninnnu> Ei vaikuta
<nikop> Niin mikä oli seuraava askel?
<nikop> Grub uudelleenasennus? taisin tehdä sen jo tässä kerran mutta.. eiks grub 2 pitäis uudelleen asentaa vai onko sillä väliä?
<ninnnu> No siis nimenomaan grub2:n asennat uudelleen
<nikop> miten?
<ninnnu> et vielä
<ninnnu> ensin avaat /boot/grub/grub.cfg:n.
<ninnnu> Siellä on rivi "set timeout=0"
<ninnnu> tee siitä "set timeout=10"
<ninnnu> Sit pitäs näkyä menu
<ninnnu> Mut toi ei tietty ole pysyväisratkaisu
<nikop> niin toi missä on
<nikop> if [ "${recordfail}" = 1 ]; then
<nikop> set timeout = -1
<nikop> else
<nikop> set timeout = 0
<nikop> vai mikä?
<nikop> vaihanko ne molemmat vitosiksi?
<ninnnu> ei
<ninnnu> toka kympiksi
<nikop> ok
<nikop> tallennettu
<nikop> sittenkö joku update vai?
<nikop> eikun uudellleen asenneus?
<ninnnu> ei kumpaakaan
<ninnnu> reboot
<nikop> update vissiin ainakin, että se alkaa toimia..? :)
<nikop> sudo update-grub?
<tale> nikop: Tee niinkuin käsketään äläkä kysele niin kauheasti.
<tale> nikop: Jos et luota neuvoihin joita täältä saat, lue Ubuntun wikistä GRUB2 sivu, sieltä voit itse katsoa miten kuuluu tehdä.
<nikop> ninnnu, ISO KIITOS, se toimii! :) Hyvää illanjatkoa!
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-05
<Nakkel> Olikos 11.04:ssä käytös jo se wayland?
<Tm_T> ei?
<Nakkel> Mmmk
<Nakkel> Kummallisen helisevä X tai jotain sit.
<Nakkel> Lukittuun koneeseen ku logaa ni ruutu näyttää edellisen purkuroidun tms. kuvan. Et vaikka konsolista -> alt+f8 ni näkyy pelkkä konsoliruutu mut hiirtä ku heiluttaa ni se muuttuu osottimen ja tekstivalitsimen välillä ihan ku ruudulla silti olis ikkunaa ja akkunaa.
<Nakkel> Ja tätä tapahtuu joka kerta et kohta pitää ottaa lukko pois ettei tarvi gdmää käynnistellä jatkuvasti. Se vaan et kun kone on "yleisellä" paikalla töissä ni ei hirveesti innosta.
<Nakkel> sudo service gdm restart
<Nakkel> Plöööööööörrrr
<tabasko> outoo
<Viitapiru> Aamuja. Haluisko joku vähän ohjastaa, että miten saan wineen lisättyä patchin
<Viitapiru> Ilmeisesti mun pitää ensin ladata originellit sourcet ja siihen jotenkin lisätä tuo patch ja sit kääntää vasta?
<Viitapiru> http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11674
<Viitapiru> tuommonen pitäis saada.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/STx7KK -> WineHQ Bugzilla – Bug 11674 – Dual-core not being correctly supported in World of Warcraft (WOW)
<lubotu3> bugs.winehq.org bug 11674 in kernel32 "Dual-core not being correctly supported in World of Warcraft (WOW)" [Minor,New]
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 11674 in flac (Ubuntu) "libflac4: wrong soname on binary package (should be libflac6)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/11674
<MasterJ_> toimiiko tuo catalyst center ollenkaan pelkkien fglrx ajureiden kanssa vai häytyykö asentaa atin sivulta ajurit
<Tm_T> eikös fglrx ole juuri ne atin ajurit mitkä sivuillakin on
<MasterJ_> jaa-a ei ainakaan käynnisty tuo, herjaa puuttuvista ajureista ja on niin vanha kortti ettei ati enää halua tukea
<MasterJ_> ATI-grafiikkaohjainta ei ole asennettu tai ATI-ohjain ei toimi oikein.
<MasterJ_> Asenna ATI-laitteistoosi soveltuva ATI-ohjain tai määritä se aticonfigin avulla.
<Sysi> vanhemmalla kortilla on avoimet varmaan paremmat
<MasterJ_> jumii joka paikassa
<nettezzaumana> hi there
<nettezzaumana> anyone wanting to get his revenge by verbal fight with czech guy ? :P
<ninnnu> -> #ubuntu-offtopic?
<nettezzaumana> ninnnu: ha, geeks take no care to ice hockey tournament apparently
<ninnnu> Ah, about the hockey... #ubuntu-fi-offtopic :P
<ninnnu> I don't watch sports
<nettezzaumana> hehe
<nettezzaumana> ninnnu: at least yeasterday it was your only luck
<re-G> :D
<re-G> nettezzaumana: sinä et taijjakkaan osata viännellä savvoo? se suattaa äkkinäiselle olla vaikeeta
<nettezzaumana> re-G: i speak czech or engrish
<nettezzaumana> you do not know how to taijjakkaan viännellä savvoo? suattaa it be precipitous HARD
<nettezzaumana> ^^ google translate
<re-G> google translate cannot translate any words of language of savo
<Sysi> dialect actually, but it sucks with any finnish, even ontopic (support)
<re-G> true
<re-G> nettezzaumana: how about google translate and czech?
<nettezzaumana> same
<re-G> not well translates?
<nettezzaumana> re-G: it just doesn't know a words `taijjakkaan viännellä savvoo` and suattaa
<re-G> nettezzaumana: these words is NOT official finnish
<re-G> that's why :P
<nettezzaumana> re-G: but i hope that you exposed there your admiration to our flawless skills
<nettezzaumana> :P
<Finnish> Hojo
<Finnish> Miten sais Audacious2:n näyttämään mikä biisi lähti pyörimään johonkin palkkiin tai kulmaan?
<Tekk_> Mitä tarkoitat minimoida? Anteeksi huono arvaus, pakko käyttää google kääntää (yrittää poimia suomalaisista)
<Tekno> minimize
<Tekk_> Tekno: it's actually minimize, not minimoida?
<bioterror> conkyssa pitäisi olla tuki audacioukselle
<ighea> mm. pienentää?
<ighea> niin ainakin winblows sitä kutsuu
<Finnish> bioterror, Lähinnä tarkoitin jotain gnome-paneelin tyyppistä juttua, kyllä mulla conky on mut kun aina on joku selain (naamakirja) auki
<Sysi> selaimet toimii ilman fullscreeniäki :p
<bioterror> touché ;)
<bioterror> jos ei oo joku netbookki, niin "no problemos"
<ighea> deskletit ei ole kyllä hyvä
<ighea> harmillista kun gnom3:ssa ei ole vielä mitään kivoja laajennoksia ja api referenssit on ihan shaibaa
<Finnish> Sysi, Jep, näinhän se olikin! Mikähän se audaciousin scripti ois conkyyn..?
<Finnish> audtool current-song, tolla pääsee jo pitkälle!
<Finnish> Mulla on nyt tämmönen käsky: ${exec audtool current-song}
<Finnish> Miten mä saisin ton katkaistua silleen että se heittäis itse biisin nimen seuraavalle riville? Kun nyt on Mokoma - Luihin ja ytimiin - Nujerra ihm
<Finnish> Ja sit loppuu conkyssa tila
<skfin> Toimiikos viivakoodinlukijat miten linuxeissa
<skfin> Porukat voisi varmaa hommata semmosen, ärsyttää aina tulla kertomaan että missä kohtaa viitenumeroa on virhe
<elias_a> Vedä skannerilla se.
<elias_a> Kai ne toimii mutta en jaksa maksaa viittäkymppiä moisesta.
<pesasa> No nehän on kai periaatteessa usb-näppäimistölaitteita.
<pesasa> webbikameralla voi toki myös lukea viivakoodea. zbar-tools
<pesasa> Tosin silloin joutuu copy-pasteilemaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Mikähän tuo zeitgeist on?
<tuhoojabotti> ja desktopcouch-se :D
<tuhoojabotti> Ihme ohjelmii tääl pääl kyl.
<pesasa> Liittyen mihin?
<pesasa> jaa
<tale> Viivakoodinlukijat toimii linuxissa kyllä. Ainakin ne jotka tulee näppäimistöliitäntään.
<skfin> Jep
<skfin> Sitä ajattelinkin että ne on normaaleja input-devicejä
<tale> Nähtävästi pitää kaupassa sanoa haluavansa pankkiviivakoodeja osaavan lukijan, kun ainakin jotkut mallit mainostaa osaavansa ne. Ehkä kaikki ei osaa, tai toi on vaan mainosmiesten keksimä slogani.
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mite QR-koodit? :D
<tale> tuhoojabotti: Eikös ne ole kaksiulotteisia? Ei niitä vissin saa luettua semmoisilla kynillä joilla pyyhkäistään se viivakoodi.
<tuhoojabotti> Tiiän. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Goggles osaa 8)
<tuhoojabotti> Linuksi se on androidiki :P
<tuhoojabotti> Mikäs se javan vapaa versio oli?
<tuhoojabotti> joku icedt?
<tuhoojabotti> hmm
<tuhoojabotti> icetea
<tuhoojabotti> emt
<tuhoojabotti> icedtea
<tuhoojabotti> openjdk
<Sysi> sinällään molemmat on vapaita
<tuhoojabotti> Kaljakin on vapaata, vai hä.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut mut
<tuhoojabotti> mc pyörii siltiki 15fps :/
<tuhoojabotti> tai siis kummallakin
<tuhoojabotti> Ennen pyöri helposti 120fps
<tuhoojabotti> Jopa Ubuntulla
<tuhoojabotti> Ubuntul ehkä jopa sulavammin ku toosal. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Saikos tän paneelin jotenkin niin, ettei mee piiloon?
<tuhoojabotti> Sain sen tähän oikeeseen näyttöön, mut tuos on huono kun menee piiloon
<Sysi> unity?
<Sysi> aka. "se uus"
<tuhoojabotti> Juu.
<tuhoojabotti> Kyl mää unityn tiiän.
<tuhoojabotti> Haluan, että se on keskimmäisessä monitorissa, ettei niskat mee nurin ja sit on huono osuu siihen jos menee piiloon
<tuhoojabotti> Sain sen jo keskelle
<tuhoojabotti> xrandr -output hdmi-0 --primary:llä
<tuhoojabotti> hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Kappas
<tuhoojabotti> comppisissä oli
<Iltsu> Kukaa tutustunu tarkemmin flexgetin ja transmissionin sielunelämää?
<Iltsu> Flexget oli hajonnu ku päivitin 11.04:seen joten sit easy_installilla asentelin sen uudestaa, lähti toimii mutta
<Iltsu> 2011-05-05 22:45 CRITICAL transmission                  Transmissionrpc module version 0.6 or higher required.
<Iltsu> eiku ei midist, easy_installil vaa transmissionrpc nimine paketti ja lähti laulaa
<Iltsu> jos mi lisään jotai ppa:ta sillä add-apt-repository -komennol ni eiks sen pitäs näkyy sources.listissä
<re-G> Iltsu: ei
<re-G> vaan sen hakemiston alla
<re-G> sources.d/ tms
<re-G> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Iltsu> näköjääs
<Iltsu> ja oikei versioittai
<re-G> tuhoojabotti: toi on kyllä jännä ettei tota xrandr-loitsua oo missää guissa, tai en oo nähny
<Iltsu> toi jättää varmaa huomioimat noi mavericin ja lucidin, yms ppa:t
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-06
<Finnish> Osaisko joku neuvoa rsyncin käyttöä?
<re-G> missä casessa
<Finnish> Mulla on desktopilla neljä kansiota: Kuvat, Mp3, Video, Omat tiedostot. Backup-levyllä on samat kansiot, pitäis desktopilta saada päivitettyä ne backupille. Desktopilla on yhteensä about 400gigaa tietoa, ei viittis kaikkea siirtää backupille usbia pitkin. Eli pitäis vaan saada backup samaan tilaan, se on viimeks about kuukaus sit päivitetty
<re-G> ite käytän rdiff-backupia, se säilyttää myös historian, jolloin ajassa taaksepäin siirtyminen onnistuu
<Finnish> esimerkkiä siitä?
<re-G> rdiff-backup /media/omat user@host::/media/tavara/BACKUP/media-omat
<re-G> mulla pyörii ton tyyppinen cronissa
<re-G> tekee verkon ylitte
<re-G> http://www.nongnu.org/rdiff-backup/examples.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/xZL4Yb -> rdiff-backup examples
<re-G> poistun
<Finnish> re-G, Ok, kokeilen tota(kin)
<elias_a> Finnish: Ubuntussa on Keep-niminen softa, joka on GUI tuon rdiff-backupin käyttämiseen.
<Finnish> Ahaa
<Finnish> MIstä löytyy?
<elias_a> Ihan asennuslähteistä löytyy.
<elias_a> Ootas.
<Finnish> E: Package 'keep' has no installation candidate
<elias_a> Mikäs versio?
<elias_a> Mulla on tässä 10.10
<Finnish> 11.04
<elias_a> Jaa - oisko se sitten nyysitty pois.
<re-G> debianin repoistakin löytyy
<re-G> näemmä
<elias_a> Mutta kattele sieltä asennusvalikoista mitä löytyy.
<elias_a> Finnish: ONko Universe-lähde aktivoitu?
<Finnish> On
<Finnish> Mulla on main server lähdevalikkona?
<elias_a> Sitten sitä ei vaan taida olla tuossa uudessa.
<Finnish> Ah. ok
<Finnish> There is no current release of this source package in The Natty Narwhal. You can still report bugs, make translations, and so on, but they might not be used until the package is published.
<Finnish> luckybackup on rsync-pohjainen GUI, kokeilen sitä. En pelkää päätettä mut kokeilen eka tota GUIta
<Finnish> Ja tää antaa tehdä "dry"-vedon, siis kokeen että mitä tapahtuu muttei se tee kuitenkaan mitään konkreettista
<Finnish> http://aijaa.com/v.php?i=008307995918.png
<Finnish> Ton näkönen
<Finnish> I'll be damned, tää toimii ja tosi helposti
<tuhoojabotti> re-G: Jep.
<Finnish> re-G, Sain homman hoidettua 100% tyytyväisesti tolla luckyBackupilla. Gooooooooood
<re-G> Finnish: :)
<Finnish> Öh njimittäin!
<anger> http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2008/12/linux-stop-holding-our-kids-back.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/BOdqNb -> The Blog of Helios: Linux - Stop holding our kids back
<tuhoojabotti> örr
<tuhoojabotti> tein launcherin
<tuhoojabotti> laitoin hienon ikonin siihen
<tuhoojabotti> laitoin paneeliin
<tuhoojabotti> ikoni resettautu :/
<tuhoojabotti> Mitenhän sitä sit disablois noi noticator-appletit muilta näytöilt
<tuhoojabotti> bugaa :P
<tuhoojabotti> Eikä niitä tarvii kolmeen kertaan
<tuhoojabotti> 200kt/s :D
<tuhoojabotti> Eikö logouttiin oo oikeesti mitään näppäinyhdistelmää?
<tuhoojabotti> Vaan lock-screeniin
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> ia64 ois paketti ja mul o amd64
<tuhoojabotti> fufuu
<tuhoojabotti> silti mul on intelin prossu
<tuhoojabotti> jjännää
<tuhoojabotti> http://debian-multimedia.org/dists/unstable/main/binary-ia64/package/libtxc-dxtn0.php tuommosen tarttis :D
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/JN2DDV -> Debian Multimedia Packages::libtxc-dxtn0
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Niillehän on oma hakemistonsakkin :D
<Sysi> intel käyttää amd:n 64.bittistä arkkitehtuuria koska se on jokseenki stantardi
<Sysi> yhteensopivampi ia32(i386)-softan kans
<shanttu> iltaa. tarkoitus testata fedoraa paremman atin tuen takia. nyt on xp-ubuntu dual boot ja aion asentaa fedoran kolmanneksi OSiksi. miten lähden liikenteeseen?
<hifi> paremman atin tuen?
<shanttu> jep. testasin usbilta ja pelitti paremmin. en olisi uskonut
<Sysi> mikä ubuntun/fedoran versio, avoimet ajurit varmaan?
<shanttu> ubuntu 10.10, fedora maverick. kummatkin avoimet. maverickin proprietaryt eivät auttaneet ongelmaan ja natty ei buuttaa ollenkaan
<shanttu> en aavistanut konetta ostaessanisiirtyväni linuxiin enkä tajunnut välttää atia
<Sysi> öö.. fedoran versiot menee numeroilla
<shanttu> tietty, typo
<shanttu> fedora 14
<Sysi> se on tuetty enää puol vuotta tästä eteenpäin (on niillä nimetki mutta ykskää ei oo maverick)
<tasata> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases#Current_Supported_Releases
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/F0w5Na -> Releases - FedoraProject
<shanttu> joo ei ole maverick tietenkään. kirjoitusvirhe
<shanttu> niinhän ne fedorat toimii, tiedän
<tale> shanttu: Voit asentaa kolme tai useampiakin käyttöjärjestelmiä samaan koneeseen.
<shanttu> tale: näin olen käsittänyt
<tale> shanttu: Kunhan on vapaa levyosio, voi asentaa yhden käyttiksen lisää.
<shanttu> Pitääkö swappia siirrellä jne
<tale> shanttu: Kaikki Linuxit voi käyttää samaa swap-osiota.
<tale> Paitsi jos käytät lepotilaa, silloin se menee rikki jos käynnistät toisen Linuxin silloin kun joku Linuxi on lepotilassa.
<shanttu> tale: jostain luin että swapin pitäisi aina olla vikana tms. eli pitäisi eka partitioida live-cd;llä
<shanttu> ei tule lepotilaa käytettyä eikä ole aikomusta
<tale> shanttu: Jos et tiedä miten lähteä liikkeelle, pista pastebiniin komennon "sudo fdisk -l" tulosteet.
<tale> Katotaan siitä onko sulla mahdollista tehdä levyosio johon Fedoran asentaa.
<shanttu> tale: kiitti. olen tehnyt aiemmin erillisen homen ubuntulle, ja edellinen on tyhjä http://pastebin.com/vH8G1da8
<shanttu> siksi /dev/sda4 puuttuu
<tale> shanttu: Tarkoitatko levyosion /dev/sda3 olevan tyhjä?
<shanttu> siksi /dev/sda4 puuttuu
<tale> Tuo /dev/sda4 puuttuu, koska sinulla on vain kolme primary tai extended osiota.
<tale> Toisaalta sulla on toinenkin levy, jossa vain yksi osio nyt. Mitä jos sitä osiota pienentäisi ja tekisi siihen tilaa Fedoran juuriosiolle?
<shanttu> tuossa gparted http://i.imgur.com/mIH4q.png
<tale> shanttu: Noista linux tai swap osiosta ei taida liietä tilaa lohkaista fedoralle.
<tale> shanttu: N
<shanttu> tale: meinaat sitä windowsin osiota? sitä voi pienetää hyvinkin
<tale> shanttu: Näkisin mahdollisuuksiksi joko tuon /dev/sdb1:n pienentämisen ja vapautuvaan tilaan Fedoran osio, tai pienennät /dev/sda1 -osiota ja teet siihen fedoralle osion, josta tulee /dev/sda4.
<tale> shanttu: Sulla on vasta kolme noita secondary-osioita, neljäs on mahdollista tehdä, mutta ei taida olla tarpeeksi vapaata tilaa lohkaista noista linux-osioista.
<tale> shanttu: Otat nyt ekaksi varmuuskopion molemmista levyistäsi tai ainakin tärkeistä tiedostoista, sitten alat asenteleen.
<shanttu> tale: sdb on ulkoinen, joka kyllä on aina kiinni. ihan miten vaan on helpointa niin meen sillä. tilaa on kyllä lohkoa windowsista tai ulkoiselta
<tale> En tosta Fedoran asentimesta tiedä, olettaisin sen osaavan pienentään Windows-osioita kuten Ubuntun asenninkin.
<tale> shanttu: Ai ulkoinen, joo kyllä sekin onnistuu mutta ehkä ei sitten ole niin hyvä idea.
<tale> Ota joku Linux-asennin joka osaa pienentää Windows-osioita, esimerkiksi Ubuntun Live-CD. Sillä teet sen /dev/sda4 osion ja siihen pistät Fedoran.
<tale> shanttu: Jos vaan testailet 20 Gt osio riittää ja kuten sanottu, Fedora voi käyttää swappina tuota /dev/sda6 osiota kuten Ubuntukin.
<shanttu> Aivan. Defragmentoin jo ntfs-osiota ja siitä voi hyvin ottaa. pois.
<tale> shanttu: Jos tilaa ei saa lohkaistua 10 Gt olis semmoinen minimi etten sitä pienempään lähtisi yrittämään työpöytäympäristöllä olevan Linuxin asentamista.
<shanttu> Joo ei kyllä 30 gb lähtee sille
<tale> Nyt täytyy lähteä nukkumaan.
<shanttu> Hyvää yötä ja kiitos tuesta =)
<tave> että
<ighea> menee söpösti pieneen tilaan jos btrfs ja compress <3
<ighea> ketäpä kiinnostaa jos fragmentoituu rajusti ja muuta triviaalia
<ighea> kunhan ei vie paljoa tilaa ;D
<Echramath> Onkohan on eri näytönohjainten suorityskyvyllä merkitystä flashvideon kanssa?
<Echramath> Ois joku Intel 82865G ja GF5200 valittavina.
<Sysi> ei ainakaa ilman rautakiihytystä kai pitäis
<Echramath> Mihinkäs pitäis laittaa export TERM=jotain et se tulis aina kun käynnistää rxvr:n?
<Jupp3> Echramath: Shelliskriptiin, jolla sä käynnistät ton?
<Jupp3> Siis jos haluat sen "ainoastaan silloin kun käynnistät ton"
<Echramath> Niin mutku se on Gnomen launcherissa.
<Jupp3> No voihan siihen vaihtaa, minkä tiedoston se ajaa
<Jupp3> Tosin saattaa "joskus" tulla ongelmia päivityksen kanssa
<Jupp3> Echramath: Mut siis haluat ton käyttöön aina, etkä vain silloin, kun ajaa ton tietyn softan?
<Jupp3> Mut joka tapauksessa, mun pitää mennä
<Echramath> Oikeastaan kai riittäisi tarkistaa onko se rxvt-256color ja vaihtaa se, kun ei mikään näytä moista tajuavan...
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-07
<urkki> Miten unityn ikkunoinnissa (Alt+Tab) sais näkymään mikä kansio on kyseessä kun rullaa eri ikkunoiden kohdalla? Vähän hankalaa välistä jos on vaikka neljä kansiota auki ja rullaa niitä niin ei tiedä minkä kohdalla on
<urkki> Mä oon N900-puhelimella läppärin verkkoon yhteydessä ja yritän SSH:lla päästä läppäriltä puhelimeen käsiks. Oon tehny läppäristä uuden langattoman verkon kun tää on mokkulan päässä. Tein siihen WEP-salauksen. Ei meinaa päästä puhelimeen käsiksi, ennen on päässy mut en oo ennen salannu tota uutta verkkoa
<urkki> Voisko johtua siitä
<urkki> Äh, mä pääsen päätteen kautta puhelimeen. Miten se SSH-käsky menee nautiluksessa?
<bioterror> ssh://tunnus@host
<bioterror> muistaakseni se menee noin
<bioterror> jos ei, niin jätä tunnus@ pois
<urkki> Kokeillaanpas
<bioterror> boottaan kyllä kohta gnome-pöydälle jahka asennus on valmis :D
<urkki> YES!
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> gdm ei starttaa
<bioterror> kyllähän se käsin, mutta ei bootin yhtydessä :P
<Sysi> mikähän juju on ku nanon syntaxhilight toimii vaan osassa tiedostoista?
<Sysi> ei toimi kaikilla conffifiluilla mutta näymmä joillaki toimiiki
<kingi89> millähän saisin verkon dns-asetuksen säädettyä niin, että ensisijaisesti haetaan 192.168.1.32:lta ja sitten 192.168.1.1:ltä? siis että hakee nimenomaan tuossa järjestyksessä
<Curvex> moro
<Curvex> mites tässä ubuntussa kun muistan kun joskus työpöydistä sai sellasen kuution mitä pysty pyörittelee
<Curvex> ni onko se nykyään enää mahollista
<Curvex> ois mukava jos sais helposti tuolle irc työpöydälle käännettyä kun selaa nettiä
<Curvex> mulla on tää classicci työpöytä käytössä
<Tekno> ei siihen mitää kuutioita tarvi
<harto> ctrl + alt + nuolinäppäimet
<Curvex> saako semmosia
<Curvex> no tuo on niin kömpelö
<harto> lol
<Curvex> helpommin saa tuosta alapalkista klikkaamallakin...
<Tekno> voithan sä bindata vaikka hiiren rullaa sen vaihdon
<Tekno> tai mihkä ny tykkäät
<harto> se oliskin kätevä kun työpöytä vaihtuis hiiren rullasta ja webbisivuja scrollais ctrl+alt+nuolilla :p
<Tekno> nimenomaa
<Paavi2_0> tuolla oikeassa alakulmassa mulla on ainakin alue, josta voi valita virtuaalityöpöydän joko klikkaamalla tai rullalla. rullaa kun käyttää työpöydän päällä, niin vaihtuu myös työtila.
<Curvex> mulla ei jostai syystä voi rullalla sitä vaihtaa vaikka siel ohjeis lukee et voi :/
<Sysi> jaa, nykyään on nspluginwrapper käytössä 64-bittisellä defaulttina, saapa nähä pitääkö suorilta vaihtaa
<Sysi> omgubuntulla on muuten hyvä tutoriaalivideo unityyn, mää vaan ehin jo todeta että gnome3 on pätevämpi
<Sysi> se ei vaan oikeen toiminu nattyllä
<topyli> siirryin joskus debianista ubuntuun koska siinä on aina uusin gnome heti :(
<ighea> ooks kade kun et saa kolmosta
<ighea> joka on edelleen keskeneräinen
<Echramath> Ehdin just todeta, että tää Xfce 4.8 on tosi kiva.
<Sysi> totesin että pulse toimii eli KDE:ki vois kans toimia
<topyli> ighea: sekä gnome3 että unity on vähän vielä vaiheessa. käytän kde:tä tässä välillä
<topyli> siitä onkin aikaa, viimeksi kun mulla oli kde, se oli varmaan versiossa 1.2 tai jotain
<topyli> ennen gnome 1.0:n ilmestymistä
<kill3> 11.04 myötä rupesi muutamat ohjelmat temppuilemaan niin etteivät mene tuonne paneeliin, miten saan käynnissä olevan prosessin auki jos sitä ei paneelissa näy?
<kill3> Käytän classic modea
<kill3> Esim tätä XChat IRC näkyi vain prosesseissa, mutten osaa avata sitä niin tapoin prosessin ja avasin uudestaan tämän
<bioterror> onko paneelissa oikia appletti tms
<bioterror> ootko katsonut sen alapaneelin asetuksia
<kill3> Tonne yläpaneelin tämän pitäisi mennä
<kill3> Kun painaa punaista ruksia niin ohjelma ei sammukkaan vaan pitäisi mennä tuonne ylös.
<kill3> Myöskin minirok ohjelma tekee niin, esim. ktorrent toimii aivan normaalisti
<nano> Jos käynnistät xchatin vaikka pikakuvakkeesta niin aukaseeko se uuden prosessin?
<kill3> Kyllä
<Sysi> onko sulla jo tai saatko laitettua paneeliin ilmotusaluetta?
<Sysi> jonku indikaattorin asentaminen vois auttaa kans jos xchatin asetuksissa ei oo mitää
<kille> Nyt tuon ilmoitusalueen myötä homma näyttäisi toimivan, ainakin tämä IRC meni näyville
<kill3> Joo, ilmoitusalueen laittamisen myötä homma korjaantui, kiitoksia
#ubuntu-fi 2011-05-08
<hahlo> onko tiedossa olevia ääniongelmia 11.04:ssa? minulla ei toimi kaiutintesti, eikä skype, mutta sitten taas youtubesta tulee ääntä
<bioterror> ihme ettei skype toimi
<bioterror> saisinpa euron aina kun joku valittaa ettei skypessä toimi esim. mikki
<hahlo> eikö canonical kuitenkin tue skypeä, tai ainakin aiemmissa versioissa muistan niin lukeneeni
<bioterror> miksi tukisi? skypehän on suljettua
<bioterror> taistelee aika pahasti ubuntua vastaan
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kyl taho pysyä tuo paneeli keskimmäises näytös, vaikka sen xrandr --primaryn laitoin.
<tuhoojabotti> tai launcheri, mikälie
<hahlo> bioterror: semmosta muistan lukeneeni
<bioterror> hahlo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeEthics lue uudestaan ;)
<hahlo> Since Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx), Skype is part of the Canonical partner repository.
<bioterror> joo, ihan kuten poropietari-javakin
<bioterror> mutta ootko huomannut, että partneri-repo ei oo enabloituna vakiona
<Sysi> eli kolmannen osapuolen pakettien varastossa
<hahlo> ja kaikki muut porot ja firmwaret joita ubuntu on täynnä
<hahlo> esim broadcomin poroajuri on asentimessa
<Sysi> ajuri vai pelkkä firmis?
<Sysi> seki on kyllä aika tuore muutos
<bioterror> niin tai näin, skype = paha
<Sysi> skypen käyttöehdot <3
<bioterror> Sysi, onko samaa luokkaa kuin south parkissa iTunesin? :D
<Sysi> all your speech is belong to us
<hahlo> bioterror: mikä on hyvä vaihtoehto pahalle skypelle, jolla soitat normaali puhelimiin halvalla ja lähetät tekstareita?
<ninnnu> kännykkä
<bioterror> hahlo, firman liittymä
<bioterror> sit mulla on toki omaki ;)
<Sysi> python-skripti ja mokkula
<ninnnu> 2 skriptiä jos on Saunalahti
<bioterror> ongelmahan on se, että ihmiset on juurtunut skypeen
<ninnnu> 20 ilmaista viestiä..
<bioterror> mites saat sun mummot ja tädit käyttämään jotain muuta kuin skypeä
<hahlo> skypellä on halpaa soittaa esim ruotsiin lankapuhelimiin
<tuhoojabotti> monitors.xml autto 8)
<Sysi> kukaa tuttu tai kaveri ei käytä skypeä..
<hahlo> mulla taas kaikki tutut
<bioterror> Sysi, mun äiti käyttää skypeä ja sen siskot
<ninnnu> Mun kaverit irkkaa, tutuille on taas asiaa niin harvoin että kännykkä on ihan toimiva
<tuhoojabotti> irkki > muut voicechat.
<bioterror> mun vaimolla on joku saunalahden liittymä joka maksaa pari kybää kuussa ja se saa puhua tuhat minuuttia tms.
<bioterror> tonneittain tekstiviestejä ja multimediaviestejä
<topyli> ei sip-palveluntarjoajat ole sen kalliimpia kuin skypekään
<hahlo> topyli: sano joku vastaava joka toimii kuten skype?
<topyli> ihan joku sipgate vaan
<topyli> sehän tietysti toimii ihan eri lailla kuin skype :)
<hahlo> voi soittaa tavallisiin puhelimiin toimii nateissa
<topyli> niin
<hahlo> ja toisiin skypeihin myös?
<ninnnu> ei
<topyli> ei tietenkään ilmaiseksi skypeen
<hahlo> ok
<hahlo> pitänee boottia vistaani skypettelemään, harmi kun tämä muuten kävi 11.04 oikein hyvin
<hahlo> suspendit ja kaikki virheettömästi
<hahlo> näköjään hasta-la-vistassakin skype yritti käyttää bluetoothääntä ensimmäiseksi, vaikka ei bt-äänilaitteita ole, oli aivan yhtä mykkä kuin ubuntussa, valikosta vaan sai valita äänilaitteita, buntussa ei
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/MediaWiki
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/bXf4DV -> MediaWiki | Viikon VALO
<Sysi> nähtävästi flashin grafiikkabugit katosi ku vaihto wrapperista natiiviin 64-bittiseen
<tuhoojabotti> miten se onnistuu?
<robotti^_> Sysi: onko 64-bittinen versio julkaistu viimeinkin?
<tuhoojabotti> Niin muuten, mistä lähtien flässistä on edes ollut 64-bittinen?
<Sysi> ei muka vakaa, ollu olemassa kauan
<aku506> Mitäs tehdä, kun järjestelmän päivittämisen jälkeen tulee vain seuraavanlainen virheilmoitus grubissa? error: symbol not found: grub_env_export: *rivinvaihto­* Grub rescue>
<aku506> ???
<Finnish> Miten langaton käynnistetään uudestaan, blacklistasin muita ajureita kun RT2860 ei meinaa oikein toimia kunnolla
<viginti> sudo shoutdown -h now
<Finnish> TAitaa vähän muutakin mennä uusiks tossa...
<Tm_T> viginti: ei ihan vastaa kysymykseen, sanoisin
<Tm_T> Finnish: mulla on ollut tapana pistää rmmod ja insmod ko laitteen ajurimodulille
<viginti> no vaihda -h tilalle -r
<Finnish> Tm_T, Tosta kyse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617290
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/HMwaaa -> [ubuntu] Fixed my Ralink RT2860 Wireless in 10.10 - Ubuntu Forums
<Tm_T> Finnish: joo, rmmod kaikille niille ajurimoduleille joita et halua sen käyttävän JA mitä haluat sen käyttävän
<Tm_T> ja insmod sille jota haluat sen käyttävän
<Tm_T> tälleesti lennossa pitäisi sen jotain jännää tehdä
<Tm_T> pahoittelen etten kerkiä yksityiskohtaisemmin opastamaan, mulla on oman hajonneen raudan jäämistöjen pelastaminen menossa (: ->
<orava> mikäköhän voisi olla vikana kun ubuntu 10.10 päivittäminen 11.04:sen jälkeen näyttiksen suorituskyky on huomattavasti pienempi. esimerkiksi compiz:ia käyttäessä ikkunoiden siirto yms pätkii sekä peleissä on pienempi FPS. hd5570 on näyttis
<orava> myös sellasen olen huomannut että kaikki videot/pelit näkyvät kaiken yläpuolella, esimerkiksi jos siirtää nautilus ikkunan VLC yms muun videon päälle, video näkyy läpi
<Echramath> orava: Kai olet päivitellyt kaikki päivitykset?
<orava> kyllä olen, olen myös yrittänyt ubuntun hardware driversistä asentaa atin ajurit sekä myös atin kotisivuilta, ei ole eroa
<orava> http://ra.dy.fi/k/k/Untitled.jpg
<orava> tuolla tavalla näkyvät kaikki videot. ennen päivittämistä tuota ongelmaa ei ollut
<bioterror> aika väsynyt mies
<bioterror> ostaisit blu-rayt kaupasta ;)
<ath> Sitten niitä ei näkis lainkaan.
<orava> varmaan ubuntun upgrade on hajottanut aika pahasti jotain näyttikseen liittyvää?
<bioterror> orava, mites toi mplayer?
<orava> ihan kaikissa ohjelmissa/peleissä sama juttu. tuo on varmaan jotenkin myös tekemisissä grafiikan suorituskykyn laskemisen kanssa
<orava> http://ra.dy.fi/k/k/Untitled1.jpg
<orava> siinä toinen esimerkki
<mjr> kokeileppa vaikka ens hätään klassista gnome-desktoppia (kiihotteilla tai ilman)
<orava> tämän pitäis olla classinen
<orava> unity ei ainakaan ole eikä compizia käytössä
<mjr> ahaa
<orava> ennen upgradea compizkin pyöri aivan loistavasti mutta nyt ikkunat yms pätkivät. upgraden jälkeen suorituskyky hävinnyt ja toillainen outa video ongelma
<orava> 3d pelit kuitenkin pyörivät mutta pienemmällä FPS:llä
<orava> pitäisköhän kokeilla vanhoja atin ajureita vai onkohan tuo upgrade hajottanut jotain muuta
<bioterror> mikäs näytönohjain
<orava> atin 5770
<orava> 55770 anteeksi
<orava> 5570
<orava> 10.10:ssa tosiaan toimi aivan loistavasti
<bioterror> varmaankin suljetut ajurit, kun ei oo radeonhd:ssa tota
<Sysi> päivityksessä voi mennä rikki asioita tai sitte nattyn compiz on vaan järkyttävän buginen kasa
<orava> kyse ei ole vain compizissa, videot käyttäytyvät näin http://ra.dy.fi/k/k/Untitled1.jpg sekä peleissä FPS huomattavasti pienempi kuin ennen upgradea
<mjr> bioterror, radeonhd on vanhentunut avopuolellakin, turha sen perään on kattella
<orava> tällä hetkellä atin proprietary ajurit käytössä mutta kokeiltu myös kotisivuilta haetuilta mutta sama ongelma
<Sysi> suljettuja ne on atin sivuillaki
<bioterror> vaihdat vaan sen kortin nvidiaan ja elämä hymyilee!
<mjr> (vaimon konetta piti just säätää päivityksen jälkeen jotta se boottais koska nvidia)
<Sysi> lucidilla jockey poksu jokseenki miten sattuu
<Sysi> nattyllä ei vielä, ei kyllä ookkaa päivittyny kerneli tai ajuri
<bioterror> mjr, joo ei oo se ruoho aidan toisella puolella sen vihreämpää
<Sysi> kaikki päivitykset ollu menetyksekkäitä ku on alottanu formatoimalla roottiosion..
<Iltsu> joo, ubuntun tarvis päästä tost kertakäyttö-distro jutust eroo
<Iltsu> esmes debianii päivittäes ollu iki midist ongelmaa
<Sysi> kyllä siinäki on riskiä että hajoaa, mutta no debian
<orava> pystyikö 11.04 live:cd:llä asentamaan ja kokeilemaan atin suljettuja ajureita?
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> USB-tikulta kyllä, cd:ltä ei
<orava> mites se tikulta sitten toimisi? normaalisti asentaa atin ajurit ja boottaa?
<skfin> Periaatteessa, tikulle voi varata lisätilan ohjelmille ja asiakirjoille
<Finnish> Hitsi, Kdenlive eikä mikään muu softa ei oikein osaa pukata USB-kortin kautta ääntä pihalle
<Finnish> Vähän hankala tehdä videota.. Mut muuten äänet toimii, missähän vika?
<bioterror> mulla ainaki toimi bilteman usb-äänikortti  OS X:ssä joskus ongelmitta
<bioterror> siinä oli sellaista hifiä että
<Finnish> Siis mikään muu videosofta
<Finnish> Kyllä toi muuten toimii
<Finnish> EMU 0404 USB
<Sysi> ne ei vissiin oo ihan pulseaudio-yhteensopivia
<orava> ei varmaan pitäisi tulla mitään ongelmia jos asentaa kaksi ubuntu 11.04 rinnakkain että pääsee kokeilemaan puhtaan asennuksen toimivuutta?
<orava> pitää vaan katsoa että grubi ei asennu jälkimmäiselle ubuntulle
<orava> tai bootti flagi tai mikä ikinä onkaan
<Finnish> Sysi, Eli pitäis koneen normiulostuloista vetää äänet?
<Sysi> eei kai välttämättä
<Finnish> Hmmm, mitähän sitä pitäis sit kokeilla?
<orava> tuli toinen ubuntu asennettu rinnalle mutta grubi:ssa on vain tämä "vanha" ubuntu näkyvissä. saako grubin päivittämään automaattisesti kummatkin käyttikset näkyviin?
<Sysi> kokeile ihan vaan update-grub:ia, jos se ei toimi niin asenna os-prober ja aja sudo os-prober ja sen jälkeen update-grub
<orava> tuon outputti antoi "Found Ubuntu 11.04 (11.04) on /dev/sda3" mutta sda1:ssä on myös 11.04 asennettu
<orava> pitääkö se manuaalisesti sitten lisätä vai tajusikohan tuo?
<orava> tai sitten se vain lisäsi tuon toisen ja piti tämän kun oli jo listassa
<orava> jooh, niin tais tehä, startup-managerissa näkyy kummatkin 11.04
<orava> eikun boottia ja toivotaan parasta
<Echramath> Hmmm onko järkeä pistää "enable display compositing" päälle?
<Echramath> Ts. saako sillä vaan tyhmiä efektejä vai saako sillä jossain oikeassa (esim. video) näytönohjaimen tekemään lisää töitä?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-04-30
<n1ko> ei taida olla enää mahdollisuutta sanoa java-depencyille että "mulla on jo oraclen java, älä asenna sitä hippien kuraa"
<n1ko> ainakin kun selaa noita depencyjä ei löydy mitään dummypakettiakaan
<Tm_T> n1ko: koska oraclen javaa ei ole enää saataville ubuntulle mitenkään järkevästi
<n1ko> juu,siksi puhuin dummypaketista
<n1ko> ois kiva että tuon vois edes jollain tapaa tehdä
<n1ko> eipä sillä, tottakai voin defaultit vaihtaa itse jne. mutta silti tuntuu hölmöltä pitää koneella paketteja mitä ei tuu käyttään
<pesasa> Kuinkas kauan tuo openjava on "hippien kuraa"? Eikös siitä pitänyt tulla se Oraclen virallinen referenssitoteutus?
<n1ko> koitin samaa katsoa mutta jostain syystä openjdk-projektin sivut ei aukea
<pesasa> https://blogs.oracle.com/henrik/entry/moving_to_openjdk_as_the
<Mayza> Onko jollakulla kokemusta roundcubesta?
<n1ko> on, toimii
<Mayza> Niin teoriassa, mulla ei :D
<Tm_T> Mayz: käyttäjänä kokemusta, ihan toimiva ollut
<Mayz> Ainakin jokin mulla on pielessä, kun joko osoitettu joku väärin tai sitt väärässä paikassa noita tiedostoja, kun ei toimi toi selainpohjainen installer wizardi
<n1ko> en tiedä kyl mistää wizardista mitään
<n1ko> ne konffit on iha selkeät
<Mayz> http://trac.roundcube.net/wiki/Howto_Install tolla mie olen vaihe kerrallaan menny
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Mibx7Z -> Howto_Install – Roundcube Webmail
<Mayz> Hmm... ...
<n1ko> mikset asenna pakettienhallinnasta?
<Mayz> Dunno lol...
<teamahma> Heh, saa näemmä tuotua käyttäjätietoja jopa tuolta windowsin puolelta. Siis kuvia ja ien cookiet ja mitä tuossa oli (en tuo, mutta aika hienoa)... Nyt juuri asennan. Mukavasti on myös noita vaihtoehtoja. "Päivitä 11.10" "Asenna 11.10 tilalle" ja "jyrää kaikki" ja "omavalinta". Helppoa on.
<teamahma> Samallailla kiusaa tämä bugi tässäkin niinkuin edellisessäkin ubuntussa. Eli näytön kirkkaus menee aina minimiin kun käynnistän tietokoneen.
<teamahma> Mutta nettitikku toimii paremmin. Siis tunnistuu paremmin, ennen piti aina nykiä irti se ja laittaa kiinni vasta kun tietokone on käynnistynyt niin se löysi sen.
<teamahma> Ja tuon näytön kirkkausongelman olen ratkaissut laittamalla käynnistettäväksi ohjelmaksi tuon xbacklightin komennon joka komentaa kirkkausen maksimiin (100%)
<teamahma> Ainut että kirjautumisvalikko on silloin aika hämät
<teamahma> Hämärä*
<Finnish> Miten pääsen unityssa olevaan Remove printer-härpäkkeeseen käsiks sudo-oikeikeuksilla?
<tale> Finnish: Eikös siinä ole avaa lukitus painiketta?
<Finnish> Missä se pitäis olla?
<Finnish> Siis ton Dash homen kautta
<tale> Finnish: Sillain ainakin saat, että selvität mikä komento se on joka tekee sen härpäkkeen ja komennat sudo härpäkekomento.
<Finnish> Mistähän sen sais tietoon?
<Finnish> Se on Uninstall Samsung Unified Printer tuolla Dashissa, mut en löydä päätteessä sitä
<Finnish> Missä ne yleensä sijaitsee, vois yrittää tutkia päätteen kautta ees niitä sijainteja
<tale> Finnish: Lienee CUPS joka sen tulostushallinnan tekee. Sitä voi selaimella hallinnoida, eli localhost:631 vai mikä se portin numero onkaan.
<tale> Finnish: Sitten CUPSin hallinnassa voi poistella tulostimia.
<tale> Finnish: Varmaan on joku suoraviivaisempikin tapa, mutta pitäisi lukea ton Unityn ohjeita.
<Finnish> Ok
<Mkaysi> gksudo system-config-printer
 * Mkaysi on vain kolme tuntia jäljessä katsottuna ajasta, jolloin kysymys kysyttiin.
<radon-> kukaan saanut amsn:ää toimimaan 12.04 versiossa?
<rhkfin> Osaako joku sanoa päivittyykö 10.10 suoraan 12.04:ksi?
<rhkfin> Users of other Ubuntu releases need to upgrade first to 11.10, and then to 12.04.
<rhkfin> tänks
<rhkfin> eli ei oikein näppärästi onnistu.. hmph..
<Tm_T> rhkfin: eihän tuo ole mitenkään uusi asia
<Tm_T> voi sitä yli pävittää mutta pakettiristiriidat pitää itse osata selvittää
<Zeke> kannattaa luultavasti vetästä kone sileeks ja tehdä asennus puhtaalta pöydältä.
<pesasa> Onkos kellään tietoa nettitikkujen toimivuudesta 12.04:ssä?
<pesasa> Itseltä löytyy Nokian cs-17 ja Huawein E160E. Kumpaakaan en ole saanut toimimaan.
<pesasa> Huawei saa järjestelmän kakomaan niin, ettei hetkittäin saa terminaali-ikkunaankaan kirjoitettua.
<pesasa> Nokiakaan ei vaan oikein reagoi ja pari kertaa olen saanut koneen jumiutumaan yrittämällä tuota irroittamalla ja kytkemällä muutaman kerran.
<pesasa> Itse en noita tartte, kun puhelimesta löytyy usb-tether ja wlan-hotspot, mutta appiukon Nokialainen olisi kiva saada toimimaan. Saisi sitten päivitettyä tuon ikivanhan 9.04:n ajantasaiseksi.
<Zeke> itse luotan edelleen vanhaan kunnon pöytäkoneeseen. oli mulla tosin ennen läpyskä, mutta kaadoin tuopin olutta näppäimistön päälle ja se oli sen koneen loppu se. turvallisuussyistä palasin näihin pöytämalleihin
<Sickki> simahtiko se kokonaan vai pelkkä näppis?
<re-G> paree ois ollu lopettaa oluen juonti :)
<pesasa> Paha sanoa. Näppis ja hiiri eivät reagoineet. Verkon kautta en päässyt kokeilemaan, kun olin langattoman verkon laittanut tarkoituksella pois päältä. (Kun kerran oltiin 3g:tä yrittämässä käyttöön.)
<Sickki> tuliko kuva?
<pesasa> Jaa niin toi Zeke:n näppis. :-)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-01
<Torstai> Moroo, mikä on Ubuntussa kun ei saa kuin 800x600 resoluutiota Asus eee PC 101CH:ssa?
<Selecti> terve, osaisko/haluisko joku laittaa tosta grubista sillee et win7 käynnistyy ekana. http://pastebin.com/b1uQWJJU
<gildean> Selecti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HzQVZq -> GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Selecti> ok tänks
<Mkaysi> "This guide applies only to systems using grub (aka grub legacy, where menu.lst exists) and not grub-pc (aka grub2, where menu.lst doesn't exist). "
<Mkaysi> Eikö Ubuntun mukana tule grub-pc / grub2?
<tale> Mkaysi: Kyllä.
<tale> Selecti: Tässä oikea ohje https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#A.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-default.2BAC8-grub_.28file.29
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<gildean> kappas, tuli vahingossa vanhan version ohje
<teamahma> Onko tähän unityyn mahdollista saada paneeliin sitä "sammuta väkisin" ohjelmaa minkä sai gnomessa. Siis "lisää paneeliin"- tyyliin
<yakc> men nyt tajunnut kyl
<Echramath> xkill-appletti?
<teamahma>  1. Paina kuvaketta mikä on paneelissa. 2. Paina tapettavan ohjelman päällä.
<Echramath> Pikanäppäimenhän sille vois tehdä?
<tekonivelo> pitäisköhän asentaa toi 12.04 puhtaalta pöydältä?
<tekonivelo> olen elellyt 11.04:stä asti miltei päivittäisten dist-upgradejen varassa :)
<anger> miksi pitäisi?
<anger> en muista monenko vuoden takaa oma kone on alunperin, ihan ok toiminut
<Echramath> No ennen vanhaan piti kun jokaisen päivityksen jälkeen säi käsittämättömiä ongelmia joita oli mahdotonta toistaa tuoreessa asennuksessa.
<anger> Joo, kotihakemistosta joutunut kyllä resetoimaan ohjelmien asetuksia
<anger> Ja komentoriviltä ajan päivitykset
<kakeman> 12.04 toimii jepa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-02
<Ohto> pystyyko live-cdeella stressaamaan cpun ja gpun?
<Ohto> ja tsekkaamaan lammot?
<elias_a> Ohto: Pystyy kyllä.
<Ohto> kah
<elias_a> Asennat vain sopivat paketit lennosta ja ei kun testaamaan.
<Ohto> mitka paketit?
<Ohto> mitka softat siis
<elias_a> Ihan samalla tavalla se live-cd toimii kuin asennettukin siinä suhteessa.
<elias_a> No sitä en osaa sanoa kun en tiedä mitä haet.
<Ohto> no stressitesteja
<Ohto> ja lammonseurantaa
<elias_a> Lämmöt näkyvät vaikka lmsensors-paketilla.
<Ohto> hyva, kiitos, taytyy tsekata tuo
<elias_a> Tai sitten siihen on ubuntussa valmis applettikin.
<elias_a> Mutta toi stressitestaus on mulle oudompaa.Ehkä joku muu osaa auttaa?
<elias_a> mitähän se kvg-menetelmä toisi...
<elias_a> Ohto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1796863
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Jk0OqW -> [ubuntu] Stress Test (memory, cpu, gpu). - Ubuntu Forums
<elias_a> Jep. Paketti nimeltä stress on...
<elias_a> Ohto: Toi on komentorivisofta enkä oikein pikaisesti kokeiltuna tajunnut mitä se tekee.
<elias_a> Mutta sellainen on.
<elias_a> Nyt täytyy mennä.
<tale> Mikä asennuspalvelin on asennetussa ubuntussa /etc/apt/sources.list tiedostossa se mitä Suomessa kannattaa käyttää?
<mjr> kai fi.archive.ubuntu.com
<tale> mjr: Kiitos. Lisään approxiin.
<teamahma> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/ubuntu-one-files-app-comes-to-the-nokia-n9-unofficially/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CgrzfH -> Ubuntu One Files App Comes to the Nokia N9 (Unofficially)
<rhkfin_> hei mistä saa selville tukeeko rauta 64-bittistä?
<rhkfin_> model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz
<rhkfin_> kertoo proc/cpuinfo
<rhkfin_> 32 vai 64..?
<Mayz> http://ark.intel.com/products/36331/Intel-Atom-Processor-N270-%28512K-Cache-1_60-GHz-533-MHz-FSB%29 Instruction Set 32-bit  Mutt en tiedä mistään mitään.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/A9AuFX -> Intel® Atom™ Processor N270 (512K Cache, 1.60 GHz, 533 MHz FSB)
<Aku506-> Kokeilemalla livelevyltä?
<gildean> yleensä prossun specseissä lukee: http://ark.intel.com/products/36331/Intel-Atom-Processor-N270-%28512K-Cache-1_60-GHz-533-MHz-FSB%29
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/A9AuFX -> Intel® Atom™ Processor N270 (512K Cache, 1.60 GHz, 533 MHz FSB)
<Mayz> Hyvin seurattu... no jaa :D
<gildean> Instruction Set 32-bit
<gildean> heh
<rhkfin_> oukei, tänks!
<gildean> tuplapasteus
<rhkfin_> mut nippa nappa riitti että ymmärsin ;)
<gildean> olin jo painanu entteri kun tajusin että sehän tulikin jo
<Myrtti> sudo lshw kans kertoo
<Myrtti> käsittääkseni
<Aku506> lshw näyttäisi riittävän kanssa
<rhkfin_> sit hei toinen: miten kopioin pelkät kotikansiossa olevat piilotiedostot (.jotain)?
<Aku506> Linux-wikistä löysin seuraavan laisen ohjeen. Tuo on poistoon, mutta samaa voinee soveltaa siirtoonkin. En vain ihan ymmärrä tuota
<Aku506> $ rm ./.[^.]*
<Aku506> $ ls
<Aku506> ...  ..abc  a  b  c
<Aku506> $ rm ./..?*
<rhkfin_> hmm..
<rhkfin_> ls: cannot access ./..?*: No such file or directory
<rhkfin_> eli ls ./..?* ei ainakaan toimi
<rhkfin_> ah, ls ./.?* taitaa toimia
<paww_> ls .*
<paww_> ls -d .*
<rhkfin_> paww_: ls:lle toi eka toimii mut ei muille..
<gildean> rhkfin_: esim. cp -rf ~/.[^.]* /johonkin/muualle/
<gildean> pitäs futaa
<rhkfin_> gildean: ok,näppärää:)
<rhkfin_> hei miten tota uutta ubuntu dash/lens/hud juttua pitaa kauttaa
<rhkfin_> miten saan kaynnistettya ohjelmia nappaimistolta?
<gildean> windows-napilla dashi auki ja alat kirjottamaan ohjelman nimeä?
<rhkfin_> ei löydä mitään
<rhkfin_> voisko joku indeksointi olla viela kesken..?
<rhkfin_> hmm.. unity-lens-video kaatuilee näköjään aina välillä..
<rhkfin_> ja compiz kaatu kans
<gildean> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-12-04/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/vhZ8iE -> 10 Things to Do After Installing Ubuntu 12.04
<rhkfin_> 1) asenna se paketti jolla saa normi gnomen...
<gildean> rhkfin_: tsekkaa ensin että sulla on uusimmat päivitykset
<rhkfin_> joo näköjään ehdottaa vielä päivityksiä vaikka ruksin päivityksen aikana että latais ne.
<rhkfin_> on kone aika jumissa.. tää on se aspire one / atom mitä aikasemmin kyselin
<rhkfin_> eli siis kovasti jotain vääntää koko ajan, liekkö noita pakettien päivityksiä..
<gildean> ohan se kieltämättä aika nuhanen prossu
<rhkfin_> ehkä palautan normi gnomeen jossa vähemmän karkkia..
<rhkfin_> mikä-se-paketti-joku-fallback-olikaan
<gildean> suosittelen venaamaan ensin pari tuntia
<gildean> ja päivittämään loppuun
<rhkfin_> joo
<rhkfin_> nii indeksoinnit tms valmiiks? homessa on 50g tavaraa..
<rhkfin_> yritän tässä bohdi/eeepc 4g:llä kattoa tota omgubuntun artikkelia, kuunnella spotifyä. Ei oikein sivu rullaudu, liian raskas...
<anger_> wat, adobe tappaa linux-flashin?
<anger_> http://admin.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/adobe-adandons-flash-on-linux/
<Myrtti> uutinen on helmikuulta ;-)
<ath> Tuota aiemmin ne jo lopetti mobiiliflashin.
<Myrtti> en jää hirveästi kaipaamaan, käytän jo nyt html5-versiota youtubesta
<ath> Ja tosiaan ne vaan vaihtaa rajapinnan selaimen ja flashin välillä. Eikä ole sanottua, ettei se olisi fiksu siirto.
<anger_> Joo, flashi saisi kyllä kuolla
<anger_> Ongelma vaan että edes juutuubissa toi html5-video ei toimi läheskään kaikissa videoissa
<Mkaysi> Katso flash videoita Chromessa?
<mjr> toimi jo jossain välissä, mutta sitten rikkoivat sen tahallaan uudestaan mainosvideoista
<anger> Uutinen jonka haluaisin kuulla on se, että flash tapetaan myös windowsista ja mäkistä
<mjr> jeh
<anger> Vähän sama kun se, että vasta kun IE6 tapettiin urakalla webbisivut alkoi oikeasti päivittää tekniikoitansa
<|PuLi|> vihdoin!!!!
<|PuLi|> mikä tää SASL juttu oli oikeen freenode servulla ku ei millään halunu ilman sistä päästää sisään
<Myrtti> trolleja oli eilen illalla niin monella kanavalla että oli mahdotonta k-linettää kaikki
<Myrtti> tai siis, niitä tuli yhtä nopeesti kun sai yhden osoitteen tapettua, virrat irti tikusta ja uus osoite käyttöön
<Myrtti> SASL sentään mahdollistaa käytön jos ottaa käyttöön, K-juna olis vienyt koko elisan mennessään
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-03
<rhkfin_> Onko kenelläkään suoraa näppituntumaa mitä vois koittaa kun Intel Corporation Mobile 945GSE Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) suspendista palautumisen jälkeen pitäänäytön pääsääntöisesti pimeänä, välillä väläyttäen kuvaa n. 0.5s tms
<rhkfin_> kovasti löytyy valituksia miten suspendista palautuminen failaa mut ei vielä tota, ajattelin kysyä oisko kelleen tullut vastaan..
<smoinen> onko muilla ollut ongelmia Ubuntun ja Elisa Viihde Kaapeli wifi-tukiaseman kanssa?
<smoinen> mulla sekä 11.10 että 12.04 pitää langaton verkko kytkeä pois päältä ja takaisin päälle että wifi toimii.
<smoinen> muiden tukiasemien kanssa ei mitään ongelmaa
<smoinen> päällisin puolin yhteys muodostuu, mutta verkko ei toimi eikä esim. pingit mene läpi
<tale> smoinen: Auttaako jos komentaa sudo service network-manager restart
<smoinen> tale: en ole kokeillut. vois kuvitella, että auttaisi hetkellisesti. mutta jos pysyvän ratkaisun saisi tuohon, niin olisi hienoa
<smoinen> elisa viihde ei toimi myöskään esim. Wiin kanssa, joten jotain kummallista siinä on
<Mayz> Oletko päivittänyt sen firmiksen?
<smoinen> Mayz: tukiaseman? se päivittyy automaattisesti ja taisi viimeksi päivittyä muutama viikko sitten
<Mayz> njaa...
<Mayz> Tukiasemaa joo tarkoitin
<smoinen> ajattelin että ongelma voi olla vain mulla, mutta kaveri kertoi että samaa esiintyy nyt hänelläkin kun päivitti 12.04:een
<Mayz> molemmilla siis sama tukiasema?
<smoinen> Mayz: joo
<Mayz> En tiedä mistään mitään kait... Päivitysten jälkeen itse ainakin siirtyisin googlaan vikaa ":D"
<smoinen> ja tarkennuksena vielä että kaverilla ei ole elisa viihde, mutta sauniksen kaapelimodeemi, joka on samanlainen boksi kuin mulla
<Mayz> Jos laatikko vioittelee muidenkin laitteiden / käyttisten kanssa, niin epäilisin kyllä laitteen toimintaa... Mutta minä mittään tiedä.
<smoinen> muut käyttikset on ok ja elisa on palstallaan sanonut, että wii-tuki ei ole ykkösenä prioriteettilistalla. eli ainakin tuo Wii-yhteensopimattomuus on tiedossa
<smoinen> mutta ei kovin kriittinen ongelma ja tulen toimeen tuon kanssa. ja upgradettamisen sijaan clean install vois korjata jotain
<Mayz> Minä voin teorisoida vaikka mitä tähän, mutta kun ei ole mitään oikeaa tietoa, niin en tiedä onko vaan parempi jättää jollekin "paremmalle".
<smoinen> Mayz: joo, ei se mitään :) jos jollakin on sama ongelma tai _ei_ ole samaa ongelmaa elisan/saunalahden kaapelimodeemin kanssa, niin mielellään kuulisin
<motalc> En pääse saunalahden mokkulalla freenodeen
<motalc> [17:21:43] * Unknown: ERROR Closing Link: 212-226-75-15-nat.elisa-mobile.fi (SASL access only)
<motalc> tommosta virhettä lykkää
<motalc> dna:n kautta ei mitään ongelmaa
<motalc> mahtaisko tuosta nat.elisa-mobile jutusta jotenkin johtua?
<re-G> motalc: saunalahden sivulta saa muistaakseni ton natin pois päältä
<re-G> jos se ny siitä vois johtua
<motalc> on kyllä aikasemmin toiminu noilla natti-jutuillakin
<Mkaysi> Myrtti: ping
<Mkaysi> motalc: Sinun täytyy tunnistautua SASLilla, että voit päästä freenodeen.
<Mkaysi> Spammin vuoksi tunnistautumattomat yhteydet estettiin
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: whut
<Mkaysi> Ai onhan Myrtti paikalalla
<Mkaysi> SASLista oli kysymys
<Myrtti> mjoo, irssissä tuo sasl on triviaalia
<motalc> estettiin vain elisan suunasta?
<Myrtti> trolleja tuli niin paljon että saslin vaatiminen oli viimeisiä mahdollisuuksia ennen klineä
<Myrtti> tai siis
<Myrtti> ennen isompien avaruuksien klineä
<Mkaysi> Onko freenode.net alhaalla?
<Myrtti> yksittäisiä kyllä tapettiin, mutta kun uuden osoitteen saaminen ei vaadi kuin uudelleenkäynnistyksen niin kävi työlääksi
<Myrtti> Mkaysi: on, asiaa tutkitaan
 * Mkaysi jatkaa torin dokumentaatioon linkittämistä
<Mkaysi> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO/IrcSilc sta löytyy SASLin käyttöön ohjeet. Voit jättää Torin säätö ohjeet huomioitta.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BrjWlE -> doc/TorifyHOWTO/IrcSilc – Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki
<motalc> ok, tarttee kattoo
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-04
<popoco> APUA! tahon poistaa ubuntu olin vahingossa pannut vähän muistia
<popoco> Nopeasti
<Mayz> Siismitä? Liian pieni osio?
<popoco> pieni muisti
<popoco> hirmu pieni
<popoco> ja tahon poistaa se
<popoco> tahon xp jää koneelle vielä
<Mayz> Eli kiintolevy joo...
<Mayz> Onko kiintolevy liian pieni molemmille? Vai onko osion koko vaan pielessä?
<popoco> mulla on 130gt xpllä ja oikea koko on 130gt
<popoco> koko on oikeasti 390gt
<popoco> ja tahon nopeasti iskä tulee 2 tunnin pääästä
<popoco> saan rangaistuksen
<Myrtti> ei nyt kyllä ihan täysin selviä tämä tilanne mutta aloitetaan perusteista
<Myrtti> popoco: miten asensit sen Ubuntun?
<popoco> levyllä
<Myrtti> windowsin sisältä vai sillä lailla että kone käynnistyi levy sisällään?
<popoco> oota mietin
<popoco> ..
<popoco> laitoin levyn sisälle ja käynistin uudelleen
<popoco> en ihan tiedä onko se windowsin sisällä ainaskin
<popoco> se on windowsilla
<popoco> Nopeasti.
<popoco> mulla ei boottaa toi 12.04 ja eikä 11.04 ja
<popoco> 4 asti on kiirettä
<topyli> miten se on windowsilla. tämä menee kiiruhtaessa vähän vaikeaksi hahmottaa
<popoco> no ei jaksa erikseen mennä ubuntulel kun lagaa kone aina ubuntulla koska on liian vähän muistia
<topyli> ei se windowsin sisällä ainakaan nopeampi ole
<popoco> mulla on tässä koko levyllä ubuntu
<popoco> ei kun
<popoco> windowsi on koko levyllä
<popoco> ja ubuntu
<topyli> jos ymmärrän oikein, niin voit poistaa ubuntun windowsin ohjauspaneelissa. lisää/poista ohjelma. tässä tapauksessa poista
<popoco> Ei sekään onnistu
<popoco> katsoin tänään
<popoco> mulla on roskislöydöstä kone tää oli 2000 euron kone
<topyli> eli ubuntua ei löydy sieltä ohjelmien listasta?
<popoco> ei ohjelmaa
<popoco> easybcd ei toimi
<topyli> kun käynnistät koneen, tuleeko siihen semmoinen valikko heti alkuun josta voi valita windowsin tai ubuntu?
<popoco> windows ja ubuntu
<topyli> ok, olet siis asentanut ubuntun ihan oikeasti kovalevylle
<popoco> ikäni on vaan 12 ja olen aloittelia
<popoco> joo c:lle ja on samalla windows
<popoco> 2 päivää etsinyt
<topyli> juu tosin ubuntu ei varsinaisesti mene "C:lle" vaan se tekee omat osionsa sinne levyn loppuun
<topyli> kyllä sen sieltä pois saa
<popoco> oon jo hermostunut ja meinaan jo hakata näppikset irti
<topyli> älä hakkaa irti niitä, ne on juuri nyt tuiki tarpeellisia :)
<popoco> yrittelen koko ajan
<topyli> eikä tartte isää pelätä, et ole rikkonut mitään
<popoco> yrittäkää jotakin tehdä
<popoco> C: on tarkistettu
<topyli> eli homma menee niin, että otat sen ubuntu-levyn jolla asensitkin. sillä se lähtee
<popoco> on jo
<topyli> menet asennuksessa siihen asti kun se kyselee miten asennetaan. valitse "manuaalinen osiointi" tai jokin vastaava siinä kohtaa
<topyli> sitten voit poistaa ne linux-osiot
<popoco> oki
<topyli> kannatta olla aika varma mitkä ne oikeat osiot on
<popoco> sydän hakkaa kovasti
<topyli> ettet poista windowsia :)
<popoco> itsellä vielä 1 asema j
<topyli> windows on *yleensä* se ensimmäinen osio. vaan minäpä en sitä täältä näe, joten katso kahteen kertaan ja varmista vielä
<popoco> TJAJIAJAIJAAIJIAJIAIJIIJIJAIJAAJI
<popoco> oota tuun kohta takaisin tarkistan se poistu
<popoco> Jos onnistu
<topyli> oikeasti muuten tätä ennen pitäisi tehdä windowsin puolella varmuuskopiot
<popoco> aha
<popoco> mutta tais poistua
<popoco> tuun ihan just takas
<Mkaysi> Kuinka moni tekee niitä? :)
<topyli> olenpa sanonut, pääsee sitten sanomaan että minähän sanoin :)
<potato> ei onnistu
<topyli> millä tavalla nimenomaan?
<Guest57520> O.o
<Guest57520> ei onnistu
<topyli> tuo on vähän yleinen huomio. kyllä se onnistuu
<topyli> mikä nimenomaan meni pieleen?
<Guest57520> ubuntu unistall tuli havaitsi
<topyli> luulen kyllä että ne osiot tuli poistettua. pari juttua on silti jäljellä
<topyli> läksit vähän kesken pelin :)
<Guest57520> jaa
<Guest57520> nyt on saatava nopeasti
<Guest57520> kohta mää pykerryn
<topyli> älä pökerry, jää hommat hoitamatta
<Guest57520> keofgmkpfmgpremglrmgkmrlkhltrkmåhkhlreååthkrtoåk
<topyli> eli jos osioiden poisto onnistui, sulla on nyt levypullollaan tyhjää tilaa
<topyli> sun pitää joko kasvattaa se nykyinen windows-osio koko levyn kokoiseksi, tai tehdä vaan siihen tyhjään tilaan uusi
<topyli> siitä tulis varmaan windowsissa "E:"
<Tm_T> suosittelisin tuota venytystä
<Guest57520> xp en poista
<Mayz> Ei poistosta ollu puhettakaan.
<topyli> ei sitä poistetakaan
<Guest57520> hmm
<Guest57520> vois kysyä kaverilta
<Guest57520> 2 on ubuntu ja tietää poistamisesta
<Guest57520> IDLE
<Guest57520> niil on koullua  4 asut
<topyli> on meilläkin ubuntu :)
<Guest57520> juu
<topyli> no, kaksi hommaa on kuitenkin jäljellä: 1) windows osion lihottaminen koko levyn kokoiseksi ja 2) sen käynnistysvalikon poistaminen
<topyli> sitten ei kukaan tiedä mitä siellä päivisin puuhataan :)
<Guest57520> norm netissä
<Guest57520> oon 12 ja olen vielä huono näihin hommiin
<Tm_T> topyli: molemmat noi voi tehdä Windowsissa
<Tm_T> !fixmbr
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Tm_T> hmm
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/9zF5nF -> RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Community Ubuntu Documentation / http://is.gd/Kcqi14 -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<topyli> niinpäs voikin. ja jälkimäisen kai ainoastaan windowsissa
<Tm_T> topyli: jep
<Mkaysi> Jopa venytyksen?
<Tm_T> Mkaysi: kyl
<Guest57520> meen ubuntulle
<Guest57520> tuun kohta
<Tm_T> ainakin muistaakseni
<Guest57520> lähettäkää toi samalla
<Guest57520> Uudestaan
<Guest57520> jook
<Guest57520> s
<Guest57520> tia ootas
<Guest57520> tai jookos joku kopiois edes
<topyli> ei tuo linkki ollut hyvä muutenkaan
<topyli> vaihda vaan rauhassa
<Guest57520> jaa
<Tohtori__> linkki
<topyli> se linkki puhuu eri asiasta kokonaan
<Tohtori__> oki
<topyli> mutta siis sen osion voit kasvattaa koko levyn kokoiseksi nyt sillä samalla ubuntu-työkalulla jolla poistit äsken niitä osioita
<Tohtori__> joo
<Tohtori__> mutta ei onnistu
<Tohtori__> oikso ideaa nyt olen linuxsilla koodia  laittaa päätteeseen
<topyli> mikä menee pieleen?
<Tohtori__> ei se poista
<Myrtti> "joo mutta ei" - signaalit on vähän ristiriitaiset
<Tohtori__> voiko päätteessä panna tähän koodin
<topyli> minkä koodin? ei tässä mitään koodia tarvita
<topyli> siis mitä se ei poista? ja mikä se on?
<Tohtori__> pääteesen poistaa ubuntun
<topyli> ei se oikein onnistu jos olet parhaillaan ubuntussa
<Tohtori__> ok
<topyli> se ubuntu-cd. asennusohjelmassa on se levytyökalu niin kuin kerroin
<Tohtori__> ok
<Tohtori__> kokeilen
<Tohtori__> tää on kakka kone
<topyli> käynnistä kone. "asenna ubuntu". sitten kun se kysyy mihin asennetaan, valitaan "manuaalinen osiointi"
<Tm_T> melkein helpoin olisi Windowsissa tehdä tuo, samalla saisi mbr:n kuntoon
<Tm_T> tosin ei hajua missä nyky-windowseissa on osiotyökalut
<topyli> mää luulen ettei ne ubuntu-osiot ole poistuneet
<topyli> Tm_T: tuo oli kai xp. itse en kyllä tiedä siitäkään
<Tm_T> topyli: nekin saa pois windowsissa kai?
<Myrtti> mä luulin että mbr-korjaukseen tarvitsi asennuslevyn
<Tm_T> mutta menen sekoittamasta enempää ja koitan töitä, onnea tehtävässä Tohtori__ (:
<topyli> en tiedä ollenkaan
<Tm_T> Myrtti: saattaa olla sekin vielä /:
<Myrtti> mjoo, mullakaan ei ole kokemusta
<topyli> Myrtti: joo tai joku dos-kalu livecd:llä saattaa olla netissä
<Aku506> Puuttuuko muilta 12.04:stä lepotila? Minulla ko. optiota ei löydy mistää. Virransäästössä se näkyy harmaana, eli ne saa valittua sitä asetuksiin. Oikean yläkulman valikoissa ei ole ollenkaan
<Mkaysi> Poistettiin oletuksena käytöstä, joidenkin ongelmien takia. Lähde: happosade, jos muistan oikein.
<Mkaysi> Vai oliko se HiskiBoy ?
<rhkfin_> (kuulostaako toi jotenkin Gnome-ratkaisulta ;)
<jjo> kuulostaa ubuntu-ratkaisulta
<jjo> unity ei tykkää gnomen session saverista -> poistetaan
<Aku506> Justiinsa
<Tm_T> niin ei hibernatea ole mutta on suspend (?)
<jjo> onneksi tekivät sentään ton session saverin erillisenä patchina, niin se on helppo kääntään itse ilman sitä
<leal> onko täällä ketään
<leal> kattokaapas tätä http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi/Ohjelmat2
<leal> tein sen vanhan tilalle kun sekava oli
<gildean> btw. toi tohtorin aikasempi ongelma ois hoitunu boottamalla winkkuun, omasta tietokoneesta oikeella nappulalla "manage", valkkaa sitten "diskmanager"
<gildean> ja sit poistaa sen tuntemattoman osion, klikkaa oikeella windows-osiota ja valitsee "expand"
<rhkfin_> leal: #ubuntu-fi-tiimit voi myös olla hyvä paikka esitellä tuota
<leal> ok
<leal> siellä ei vaan ole ketään
<ninnnu> Mun irssi laskee 28 henkilöä
<leal> juu kirjotus virhe kanavassa :D
<leal> nyt toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-05
<HiskiBoy> Mikä se softa oli millä saa ronkattuu grupia... esim mokä käyttis boottaa
<shanttu> HiskiBoy, käytän https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/2keMSL -> Grub Customizer in Launchpad
<HiskiBoy> Juu keksin jo et on uus :-)
<HiskiBoy> vanhahan oli se startup manager
 * Mkaysi ehdotti startup manageria ja /etc/default/grubin muokkamista käsin
<Mkaysi> Kysymys kysyttiin vahingossa myös -offtopic kanavalla
<HiskiBoy> Joo tiän :-)
<MilanFIN> Päivää
<MilanFIN> apu olis tarpeen
<MilanFIN> äänikortin kanssa
<MilanFIN> kun ostin pari päivää sitten asuksen xonar dg äänikortin pci-väylään...
<MilanFIN> luin täältä että sen pitäisi toimia: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/YPGeHE -> Matrix:Vendor-Asus - AlsaProject
<MilanFIN> pitäisi päivittää alsa kun on 10.04
<MilanFIN> käytin tätä repoa ja päivitin (tietääkseni) alsan asentamalla vaan sen mukana tulevat paketit....
<MilanFIN> mutten saa ääniä ulos kortista
<MilanFIN> kortti siis ei näy alsamixerisäkään kun painan f6
<topyli> 10.04 aikaisissa posteissa asuksen omilla foorumeilla sanotaan suoraan ettei toimi. alsaan tuli tuki maaliskuussa 2011
<topyli> sinuna päivittäisin koko ubuntun :)
<MilanFIN> kusee kuitenkin koko päivitys niinkuin aina ennenkin
<MilanFIN> kestää 15 tuntia ja sitten koko systeemi hajalla aina
<topyli> that's the spirit :)
<MilanFIN> alsamixerissä lukee että on versio 1.0.24.2
<MilanFIN> siinä pitäisi olla tuki
<MilanFIN> kortti löytyy kyllä kun laittaa päätteeseen lspci
<MilanFIN> muttei näy missään muuallla
<czr_> hmm. onks kuin moni paivittany 10.04 -> 12.04 ja oliko ongelmita?
<MilanFIN> ja miten se päivitys voi kestää yli kymmenen tuntia
<topyli> #u-offtopicilla olen pari ihan onnellista tapausta nähnyt
<czr_> topyli, hmm.
<czr_> tietty voisin ottaa jonku koneen ensin joka ei ole erityisen kriittinen
<topyli> jotenkin siellä ei ole paljon lts-käyttäjiä
<czr_> no eipa lts-kayttajia ole muutenkaan hirveasti kun on nuorisoa suurimmaksi osaksi
<topyli> juu
<topyli> varmaan päivitykseen vaikuttaa sekin kuinka normaali vs. säädelty se alkuperäinen systeemi on
<czr_> toki
<czr_> no, ehkä en päivitä vielä. on pari 8.04:stakin vielä, ne on ehkä akuutempia :-)
<Tm_T> päivityksessä ei pitäisi olla ongelmia kunhan varmistaa että päivitys on asentanut kaikki paketit loppuun asti ennenkuin alkaa käynnistämään uudestaan
<czr_> "ei pitäisi" ei ollut se mitä hain, vaan kokemuksia.
<czr_> Tm_T, oot ajanu update managerilla 10.04 - 12.04?
<Tm_T> czr_: en minä (vielä), mutta vierestä seurannut pari päivitystä
<Tm_T> 11.10:stä itse tehnyt
<topyli> no menikö 15 tuntia? :)
<czr_> hmm. kuinkahan hyvin leviaa kasille nvidia-desktopit paivityksessa
<czr_> tai no, ei varmaan enempaa kuin yleensakaan :-)
<MilanFIN> itsellä meni aikanaan kaksi yötä kun päivitin 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10
<czr_> mulla yleensa kai joku tunti pari per kone
<czr_> tietty jos on ohkasen langan paassa niin kaikki on hidasta
<MilanFIN> 8/1 netti
<topyli> meni mulla koko päivä yhden debian-koneen kanssa stable-testing-sid -päivityksessä, vaikka ei ollut edes työpöytäasennus
<czr_> mihin se aika meni?
<topyli> ubuntusta ei taida olla kuin yksi kokeus, kyllä siinä muutama tunti hujahti. täysi desktoppi
<Tm_T> topyli: ei, jos piti huolta että asennus on oikesti valmis ennenkuin uudelleenkäynnisti (:
<topyli> czr_: se debian on megasen bitin päässä, siihen meni vähän aikaa. enimmäkseen se kyllä ruksutteli ja mietti "mä mistä alkaisin"
<topyli> s/on/oli
<Tm_T> mulla työkoneen päivitys kesti, öö, alle tunnin? samalla tein töitä, eli eipä pahemmin mennyt aikaa hukkaan
<czr_> juup
<topyli> Tm_T: niin eihän töitä tartte siksi lopettaa toki
<czr_> mua lahinna peloittaa luks + kubuntu + autofs-viritelmat aina
<czr_> ja nvidia tietty
<czr_> ja jos luks menee rikki niin sit on ilkeempi korjata mitaan
<czr_> autofs on taas niin heitteille jatetty ubuntussa et se melkein aina menee jotenkin rikki
<Tm_T> autofs?
<topyli> sillä mountattiin ennen wanhaan irrotettavat levyt kuten cd:t muistaakseni
<czr_> autofs on jarjestelma milla voi tehda on-demand mountteja, alunperin kehitetty nfs-ymparistoja varten. mounttaaminen ei tarvi rootin oikeuksia yms
<czr_> plus mapeilla voi tehda lahes mita tahansa. se on oikeasti ehka parhaiten sailytetty salaisuus
<czr_> ja aion toki pitaa sen sellaisena! mut kannattaa tutustua.
<czr_> topyli, mikaan jakelu tietaakseni ei ole kayttany autofs:aa cd:jen mounttaamiseen
<czr_> mountd oli joskus ja automountd, mut ne ei liity asiaan
<topyli> mikähän se systeemi oli jota ihmettelin josain mandrake 7.0:ssa
<czr_> hmm. siita en tieda. en ole mandrakea kayttany kuin joskus kauan sit kokeillut vain.
<topyli> tulin redhatista ja olin että voihan vide, tässähän on jo työpöytäsysteemin makua
<czr_> mulle kavi noin susen kanssa jossain vaiheessa :-)
<topyli> mandrake oli muutenkin hieno. urpmi paransi aika paljon rpm-tuskaa
<czr_> oli. saali ettei ekosysteemi kestany sita
<czr_> en tosin koskaan itse fanittanut, mut enemman on parempi.
<czr_> btw, tunteeko kukaan irlannin googlen sre:sta ketaan?
<shanttu> voiko spotifyn käyttöä suositella tuikitavallisille käyttäjille? meinaan että kuinka buginen/rajoittunut se on? eli voiko heittää iltaa vietettäessä kevyesti ilmaan että premium futaa hienosti linuxillakin?
<shanttu> minulla on se asennettuna kyllä mutten ole tullut käyttäneeksi
<HiskiBoy> Spotify on ulkoasultaan ja toiminnaltaan sama ku winukassa
<shanttu>  HiskiBoy, eiköhän se ole sillä selvä. kiitos
<Mkaysi> topyli: Tiesitkö, että stable --> unstable päivityksen voi tehdä suoraan päivittämättä välissä testingiin? :)
<topyli> Mkaysi: kuten huomaat, en :)
<topyli> vaikka sehän on ihan järkeenkäypää, paitsi milloin sidissä on joku ihme glibc- tai perl- transitio käynnissä
<topyli> silloin toki on paha aika päivittää sidiin ylipäänsä
<Mkaysi> Siinä on ollut X transitio jonkin aikaa
<Mkaysi> Hmm, on vieläkin dpkg:n mukaan ( /msg dpkg today ).
<Asentaja> Onko tämä bootmanager pakollinen? En löytänyt siitä ilmoitusta "Asentaminen" oppaasta v. 12.04 LTS
<tale> Asentaja: Jos tarkoitat sitä asennuksen loppuvaiheen kysymystä bootmanagerista, niin kyllä se on pakko asentaa jonnekin. Muuten et saa käyntiin sitä uutta asennettua Ubuntua.
<Asentaja> Eiku buuttaan USB tikulta.
<Asentaja> Tämä on ihan alussa
<Asentaja> "BOOTMGR puuttuu"
<tale> Asentaja: Jaa, sitten olet tehnyt sen USB-tikun vääriin, siitä ei tullut boottaava tikku.
<Asentaja> Ilmeisesti tämän on jokin odottamaton vika
<tale> Asentaja: Ei se mitenkään odottamaton ole. Miten teit sen tikun?
<Asentaja> Ai joo se vissiin piti käsitellä jotenkin
<Asentaja> Siinä se onkin
<Asentaja> Juu juu löysin ohjeet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/7bgvHF -> Installation/FromUSBStickQuick - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Asentaja> Kiitos kuitenkin
<tale> Asentaja: Minä en ole ikinä onnistunut tuolla Pendrivelinux-ohjelmalla tekemään toimivaa USB-tikkua Ubuntun asennukseen.
<tale> Asentaja: Sitävastoin usb-creator toimii paremmin.
<Asentaja> No koetan ihan huvikseen tätä kun sen ladata ehdinkin
<Asentaja> Paitsi jos jotain ongelmia tuli?
<Asentaja> Vakavia
<Asentaja> Pendrivelinux toimi mainiosti ja haillaan testailen Live versiota
<Asentaja> Parhaillaan*
<Mkaysi> Minäkään en ole onnistunut käyttämään sitä Pendrivelinuxia. Käytän aina Unetbootingia, http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/sSKROT -> UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads
<shanttu> Mun suosikki multisystem, samalla tikulla kulkee mukana hiren's boot cd, puppy yms http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/yp0RVG -> MultiSystem – Create a MultiBoot USB from Linux | USB Pen Drive Linux
<Mkaysi> Minä käytin tuota, mutta siinä oli jokin ongelma.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-05-06
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Glabels
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/finYz2 -> 2x19 Glabels - Viikon VALO #71 | Viikon VALO
<Mkaysi> Vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta
<topyli> glabelsilla tein joitain juttuja häihin
<topyli> kirjekuoret ainakin ja jotkut paikkakortit pöytiin
<tale> Glabels on hyvin kätevä. Kannattaa muistaa kun seuraavan kerran pitää jotain lappusia tehdä.
<pesasa> Minkähän takia uuden Ubuntun Glabels on versio 2.2.8, joka näyttäisi olevan kahden vuoden takaa. 3.0 on julkaistu jo vuosi sitten.
<tale> pesasa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glabels/+bug/913386
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 913386 in glabels (Ubuntu) "[Need Packaging] [upgrade] new upstream release (3.0.0)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<tale> Nähtävästi ei ole kukaan toimertunut paketoimaan uutta versiota.
<rhkfin_> 'toimertunut' = tuupertunut toimeen?
<pesasa> No, kävinpä kertomassa, että "Yes, it affects me".
<Mkaysi> Minäkin voisin painaa siitä
<Mkaysi> "Kuumuus" on nyt 22. "Affects me" lisää sitä neljällä ja huomautusten tilaaminen kahdella.
<czr_> rhkfin_, +1 uuden sanan takia
<shanttu> mitäköhän on käynyt kun 11.10-->12.04 päivityksen jälkeen libreoffice writer ei enää anna valita voikkoa tarkistamaan tekstiä. asennettu on
<shanttu> ei toimi voikko ei. ei näy ollenkaan language moduleissa vaikka asensin uudelleen. erittäin nihkeä juttu. minne raportoida?
<shanttu> Laittelin mailia Voikon ylläpidolle.
<elias_a> shanttu: Hyvä kun nostit asian esiin.
<elias_a> shanttu: En ole päivittänyt yhtään konetta 12.04:aan niin en ole huomannut.
<happosade> Mkaysi: kenet poistettiin oletuksena minun mukaan? :P
<Mkaysi> Suspend tai hibernate tai valmiustila näppäin jostakin
<Mkaysi> Sanoitko sinä niin vai oliko se HiskiBoy ?
<Mkaysi> Muistan vain, että jompikumpi teistä
<happosade> tuskin olin minä
<Mkaysi> Ok
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-29
<puhuri> itselläni työläppärin buuttivälin määrää 1) kernel- ja firefox-päivitykset, 2) akun loppuminen viikonloppuna suspendissa, 3) nm:n sekoilut ja 4) taustavalon jääminen pimeäksi
<puhuri> josta viimeinen harvinaisempi nykyään kuin aikaisemmim
<puhuri> horrostilan etuna on töiden jääminen "auki" niin tälläinen demokra.. eikun mikä se oli kärsivä muistaa mitä oli tekemässä
<Iltsu> gildean, joo
<elias_a> puhuri: Puhut asiaa :D
<puhuri> piti ajaa yksi ohjelma UTC-aikavyöhykkellä (jotta päivämääräjako tulee järkeväksi). Linuksissa: 'TZ=UTC komento', windowsissa: vaihda koko koneen aikavyöhyke
<elias_a> puhuri: Mittee sitä sielä idässä kiroillaan?
<elias_a> puhuri: Sano nyt sitten vaikka Nokia sitte kaiken piälle!
<puhuri> hakutaan sen verran, että eihän linuxissakaan (POSIX) aika ole monotonisesti kasvava kun se ei huomioi karkaussekuntteja, mutta sentään menee kesäaikasäätöjen yli oikein
<elias_a> Kauhea puute!
<puhuri> no on se kurja kun muuten mitataan 10 ns tarkkudella (eikä sekunttia oikein voi "unohtaa" välistä) ja sitten joudutaan tekemään erikoiskäsittely noille muutamille sekunneille :-) muuten hyvään systeemiin
<gildean> Iltsu: huomiona vielä että se pitää sitten käynnistää käsin uusiksi päivityksen jälkeen, en oo kirjottanut mitään postinstall scriptejä jotka tekis sen automaagisesti
<Iltsu> gildean, mites tommoset muute päivittyy :D
<gildean> Iltsu: voit joko tyhjentää npm:n cachen ja asentaa uusiks (npm cache clean && npm install serverinfo -g) tai sitten jos sulla ei oo mitään erityistä muuta asennettuna globaalisti, niin voit vaan komentaa npm update -g
<Iltsu> superjee
<Iltsu> se varmaak uuluu joteki tappaa
<Iltsu> välissä
<gildean> jooh, jos jätit taustalle pyörimään jossain terminaalissa, niin voit komentaa kill serverinfo
<gildean> tai jos pyöräytit screenissä, niin senkun suljet ko. screenin
<gildean> tai sitten vaan härskisti killall node
<puhuri> suosisin "pkill node" -komentoa vaikka ei välttämättä Solaris-konetta joudu käyttämään - on se lyhyempi ja pgrep:n kanssa loogisempi
<Kosha> ls
<Kosha> ai vääräkö, ei kai
<Echramath> Oho, versio.
<Iltsu> gildean, jotaa se nyt kitisee et jotaa moduulei ei oo kännetty mukaa ja UTF_8 validointi ei pelaa ja XOR performance laskee
<gildean> Iltsu: tjooh, sen takia vaihdoin sen websocket moduulin, mutta noin pienessä applikaatiossa sillä ei oo väliä
<gildean> siihen tuskin tulee satoja tai tuhansia samanaikasia käyttäjiä
<gildean> ehkä yks, tsägällä kaks
<gildean> mut ongelmana tossa ws-moduulissa oli että uusimmat versiot vuotaa socketteja, ja niihin socketteihin liitetyt referenssit ja kaikki objektit jotka viittaa niihin jää roikkumaan
<Iltsu> eei siihe näöjäs saa yhteyttä
<gildean> kyllä se mulla näyttäs ihan hyvin asentuvan ja toimivan kahella eri koneella
<Iltsu> homm
<Iltsu> Warning: Native modules not compiled.  XOR performance will be degraded.
<Iltsu> Warning: Native modules not compiled.  UTF-8 validation disabled.
<Iltsu> http://iltanet.fi:20000/
<Fibubot> http://iltanet.fi:20000/ -> ServerInfo
<Iltsu> ei vakuuta tämä
<Iltsu> täh
<Iltsu> jaa
<Iltsu> no eikai siinä sitte :D
<Iltsu> jaa taustalle ei näytä menevä
<Iltsu> ihmettelin täs äske ku roudasin pöytäkoneen porukoil et kylläpäs pykii netti, mut ilmankos ku uppis megasella kymment gigaa backuppei
<Iltsu> ei oikee kämpil huomaa
<gildean> jooh, kyl sen pitäis toimia sekä 0.6.x, 0.8.x että 0.10.x versioilla, käänsin nopsaan ton 0.6.19:n ja toimii ihan niinku pitää
<Iltsu> mitäköhä kummaa tossa
<Iltsu> ei g:n kanssa pyöri nähtäväst
<gildean> g:n?
<Iltsu> eiks se g:llä menny taustalle
<gildean> ei kun ihan perinteisesti & perään
<gildean> & minkä tahansa komennon perään forkkaa sen ohjelman siitä terminaalista pihalle ja ajaa sitä taustalla
<Iltsu> mitäköhä ihmettä
<Iltsu> miks muistin et g :D
<gildean> no näyttäähän ne vähäsen samalta :D
#ubuntu-fi 2013-04-30
<johnyburger> onko kenelläkään muulla ongelmia ubuntun toimivuudessa huawin nettitikun kanssa?
<Tm_T> johnyburger: ei voi sanoa että olisi ongelmia, jos kerrot omistasi niin joku voi osata auttaa
<johnyburger> ongelmani on se että kun käytän huawein tikkua koneessa kun on ubuntu päällä niin ubuntu jäätyy aina noin vartin  käytön jälkeen, testattu on, johtuu tikusta koska kun käytin omaa langatonta nettiä niin ubuntu toimi moitteetta
<johnyburger> hiiri liikkuu näytöllä, mutta mitään ei voi painaa, ja neljännes ruudusta katoaa.
<tale> johnyburger: Mikä ubuntu? Mikä huawein mokkula?
<johnyburger> ubuntu 12.04. mokkula on hilink E353. mokkula on tullut soneran liittymäpaketissa
<johnyburger> olen hakenut googlesta, ongelma esiintyy ilmeisesti muillakin mutta ei ole esiintymismäärän puolesta mikään ykkösvika. enkä ole yhtään ratkaisua löytänyt
<johnyburger> voisin vaihtaa ubuntua numeroa ylöspäin, en vain löydä tyhjiä dvd-levyjä tähän hätään
<elias_a> johnyburger: Saatko sitä konetta LANiin tai WLANiin kiinni?
<johnyburger> kyllä se onnistuu, tosin jos nettitikun laittaa kiinni tulee: "verkkoalueesi on .local eikä se ole yhteensopiva standardien kanssa, verkon etsin on poistettu käytöstä" eli jos mokkula ei ole kiinni niin kyllä pääsen
<johnyburger> löysin dvd-levyjä. kokeilen nyt ubuntun päivitystä ensimmäisenä
<elias_a> No kuinka vain. Saisi sen kyllä suoraan verkostakin päivitettyä.
<johnyburger> tykkään keräillä asennuslevyjä :D
<Iltsu> aika ysärii
<johnyburger> tiedän
<Thaurwylth> Onko se muuten edelleen totta, että päivitysasennus voi olla huonompi valinta kuin kunnon levyt jyräävä neitseellinen päälleasennus?
<Thaurwylth> Edellisessä on aina se mahdollisuus, että ainakin pitkään jatkuvassa päivitysten ketjussa jää jotakin legacyä roikkumaan haittaamaan järjestelmän toimintaa.
<Thaurwylth> Tai no, ainakin tunnetusti on ollut.
<Ya_Yagi> päivitys asennuksessa saattaa tulla vahingossa klikattua oletussäädöt joihinkin tiedostoihin eikä buntu sitten esim. enää boottaa, näin itsellä kun viimeksi päivittelin, ois pitäny muistaa joka tiedosto korvata uudella mitä se kyseli
<Ya_Yagi> oletuksenahan se haluaa käyttää sitä aiempaa versiota jossa säädöt on esim. 12.04:lle
<elias_a> Thaurwylth: No on se.
<elias_a> NImim. eilen päivitin 12.10:n koneeseen, jossa niin vanha prosu, ettei mukana tuleva kernel tue sitä :D
<Thaurwylth> juma___Leissön
<Thaurwylth> Kuulostaa hurjalta tuo prossuhomma, mutta vakavasti puhuen noinhan väistämättä jossakin vaiheessa aina käy.
<elias_a> No se on vielä imho aika tuore rauta. Thinkpad T42
<elias_a> Siitä PAE-tuesta tuossa on kyse.
<Thaurwylth> No sitten on toki pölhöilyä kehitystiimiltä. Kai.
<elias_a> Se ei tosiaan päivityksen alkaessa osaa varoittaa että tämä versio ei sitten enää tue sun prosua :D
<Thaurwylth> Mie en tosiaan henkilökohtaisesti nykyään enää uskalla tehdä muita kuin kokonaan neitseellisiä uudelleenasennuksia, koska vanha järjestelmä meni mukana roikkuvista legacy-ongelmista tai vastaavista niin juntturiin.
<Ya_Yagi> siksi kai se erillinen home-osio on niin suosittu kun tiedetään että päivityksessäkin voi kaikki mennä päin hevosen ruutua
<elias_a> Juuri niin.
<n1ko> tuore rauta, t42
<n1ko> valitse yksi :)
<elias_a> Ja sen takia, että neitseelliseen asennukseenkin saa sieltä /home-osion datoista vanhat konffit softiin.
<elias_a> n1ko: Heräsithän sä! :D
<n1ko> aika tuore rauta on sellaista missä on vielä takuu
<elias_a> n1ko: No eiks sitä nyt vois olettaa että tolle olis tuki Lubuntussa?
<n1ko> miksi voisi?
<n1ko> siitähän ilmoitettiin vaikka miten aikaisessa
<n1ko> alunperinhän se piti ottaa jo 12.04:sta pois
<elias_a> n1ko: No ihan vaan sen takia että tollasellakin raudalla pyörittää riittävällä muistimäärällä deskaria vaikka miten.
<n1ko> ubuntu on imho väärä distro ollut pitkään jos tarkoitus on puuhastella legacyraudan kanssa
<n1ko> t42 täyttää näköjään ens vuonna 10vuotta
<elias_a> Jep :)
<elias_a> Mutta ei toi nyt mitään. Rautaa saa kun viittii käydä ostamassa.
<Thaurwylth> Tuostapa tulikin mieleen, mitenkäs esim. VIA C7? Juu, voin käydä itsekin tarkistamassa, mutta tuurilla kysymällä saattaa tulla vastaus kuin apteekin hyllyltä.
<Thaurwylth> Mie en varmuuden vuoksi säilytä erillisestä /homestakaan mitään .[niitäsunnäitäasetushakemistoja], koska sehän voi myös aiheuttaa legacy-ongelmia *silmänisku*.
<Thaurwylth> Esim. kerran oli Firefoxissa jokin ropleemi, joka katosi, kun poisti /home/[tunnari]/.mozillan, vai onko se .firefox.
<elias_a> Hauskaa vappua kaikille!
<Thaurwylth> Wuhú!
<Thaurwylth> Oh hoh. Niin se vain täyttää tuon cee seiskankin ekat tuotantoversiot kahdeksan vuotta tässä ihan näillä näppäimillä. Toukokuu 2005.
<hurrdurr> mitä tekisin ubuntu 13.04:lla?
<nafac> soittelet ja kaatuilet
<mlpug> no pelaa vaikka pasianssia
<hurrdurr> Ctrl + Alt + T                    /usr/games/sol                     <- ai näin vai? :D
<jaska97> moro
<jaska97> asensin ubuntu 13.04 ja uusi nautilus on kamala tietäiskö joku miten sen sais downgraudattua 1.4.2?
<paww> eikai downgradet käytännössä onnistu. Koko desktopin vaihto johonkin miellyttävämpään voi olla järkevämpää.
<paww> se kun onnistuu ihan tyyliin "apt-get install xfce" ja sitten logout ja login
<paww> millä näytönohjaimilla on parhaat vapaat ajurit, kun tavoitteena on katsoa HD-videoita? Tässä vapaa = ei tainttaa kerneliä.
<nafac> It's way too bleeding edge
<Mirv> xfce:n thunarin voi varmaan asentaa kanssa erikseen nautiluksen rinnalle
<Mirv> paww: taitaa olla intel vielä jossain määrin, va-api:n kautta toimi hw-kiihdytys h.264:lle yms.. toki ei erillisnäytönohjain.
<Mirv> sitten radeon, jolle oli nyt juuri jotain samanlaista tullut mutta tuskin on missään distrossa
<Mirv> radeon tarttee 3.10-kernelin ja mesa-gitin, mutta sitten pitäis VDPAU:n kautta toimia kaikissa tuetuissa videosoitto-ohjelmissa
<Mirv> ei sillä että sw-purku olisi itselle ollut ongelma (mulla on radeon 6670)
<paww> softalla mäkin leffat käytännössä katson, vaikka kai sitäkin vähän voi nopeutta tietyillä näytönohjaimen ominaisuuksilla
<paww> ehkäpä nyt siis ensin kokeilen tosiaan Intelin HD4000:ää, vai mikä se on uusimmissa
<Mirv> joo jokin xbmc:kin käyttää shadereita rendaamiseen, ja toisaalta jos on 1:1 lähde -> näyttö niin ei siinä ole prosessointia tarkoituskaan juuri tehdä
<Mirv> toinen juttu on sitten että saako virkistystaajuuden vastaavaan esim. 24fps:ää
<Mirv> huomasin että 12.04.2:n stackilla (12.10:iä vastaava) toimii nyt näppärästi radeonilla xbmc:ssä
<Mirv> ja en ole varma miten intelillä tuo puoli taas on
<Mirv> aika pitkään tuli katseltua 60fps:llä, se on "melkein" tasakertaluku eli 2.5, oli ihan ok. toki mukavampi nyt kun on oikea.
<Mirv> nyt en pysty tällä HD 3000 -koneella testamaan kun ei ole televisiota johon yhdistää, mutta veikkaisin että HDMI-ulostulolla toimii asettaminen
<Mirv> omalla paneelilla (eDP1) sanoo että ei onnistu 24Hz tällä resolla, mutta tää onkin 1600x900
<paww> mulla on vain tietokonemonitori, ei taida niillä olla toivoa kuin 60 fps:tä?
<Thaurwylth> Mitä piirtoteknologiaa se käyttää, vai käyttääkö mitään erityistä? Ts. johtaako vaikka 75 Hz kuitenkin todellisuudessa 75 / x ruudunpiirtoon?
<paww> Thaurwylth: kysytkö multa? mitä teknologiaa tarkoitat?
<Thaurwylth> No siis vaikkapa vanhoissa telkkareissahan on esim. NTSC ja PAL ja kummassakin kai piirretään vain murto-osia tavarasta kerralla, eiks nih?
<paww> joo. Siis aika normaali LCD tämä on.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta se olisikin jännä tietää, miten noiden piirtoteknologia on nykyään järjestetty.
<Thaurwylth> Tapahtuuko niissä oikeasti kaikki "reaaliaikaisesti"? Jne.
<paww> onhan niissä viiveitä, esim. IPS-paneeleissa usein tyyliin 50ms viive.
<Thaurwylth> Juu, vuannii se on eriasia kuin piirtourakan pilkkominen.
<Thaurwylth> Vielä vanhasta putkiteknologia-PAL:sta, sehän on tosiaan niin, että 50 Hz PAL johtaa 25 todelliseen ruudunpiirtoon sekunnissa, koska vain puolet setistä piirretään kerralla.
<Thaurwylth> Ja tuosta äkkiä rissaspääteltynä vain sellaiset ruudut voivat näkyä "terävästi", mitkä kestävät staattisina vähintään kahden tai muun parillisen 0,02 sekunnin verran, eikö?
<paww> joo, mutta eihän interlacetuksella ole mitään relevanssia lcd-näyttöjen kanssa enää
<Thaurwylth> Ei niin, mutta mie mietinkin, onko siellä joitakin muita vastaavia kierouksia.
<paww> kun on helppoa lukea signaali näyttökaapelista ja tehdä siitä frame puskuriin, niin sen jälkeenhän näytön valmistaja voi toteuttaa loput ihan miten vaan, ja varmaan onkin hyvin erilaisia toteutuksia.
<Thaurwylth> Tiedetään, että yksi keskeinen syy kehittää LCD-teknologia on ollut se, että pikseleitä voidaan ohjata riippumattomasti. Mutta nyt kiinnostaa tietää, onko joistakin käytännön syistä pikseleiden ohjainlogiikka järjestetty sillee-- asdfaasdafafasfdfdagsdafdafadf en lukenut tuosta välistä uutta riviä. Mjoo.
<Tm_T> pelastaa maailman jos ei muuta viiti
<Tm_T> no jopas, hienosti onnistuin taas kommentoimaan sata riviä ylempänä olevaa
<Thaurwylth> Ei s'ole aina niin justhinsa.
<xander> jostain syystä langaton verkko katkeilee melekein koko ajan, vaikka kuuluvuus palkit täynnä. Mistä tämmöinen voi johtua ?
<meffff> hi
<meffff> for some reason ring switcher doesn't work for me
<meffff> I have ubuntu 12.04
<meffff> installed compiz-fusion
<meffff> enabled ring switch, but when I hit super+tab it only cycles through the icons in unity panel
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-01
<Mirv> kyllä kai tietokonemonitoritkin voi vääntyä 24fps:ään, mutta vähemmän tietty tarvetta sille niin voivat jättää varmaan toteuttamattakin
<puhuri> mikäköhän tukiasema ja wlan-piirisarja xander:lla on
<puhuri> itselläni on d-linkin ja iwlang v
<puhuri> välillä ongelmia, tosin näkyy androidikin pätkivän välillä
<puhuri> joten ehkä se d-link...
<gildean> noissa d-linkeissä on oman kokemuksen mukaan ongelmana aika usein wmm, kokeilepa pistää se pois päältä sieltä tukarin lisäasetuksista
<Thaurwylth> Yksi juttu, mikä itselle tulee mieleen, on se, että joskus on myös ollut ongelmia, jos tarjolla on useita verkkoja, joihin on pääsy. Ubuntun yhteysmanageri sitten katkoi yhteyksiä ja yritti vuorotellen kutakin verkkoa. Ratkaisu on säätää kaikki paitsi yksi verkko epäaktiiviseksi.
<Thaurwylth> En ihmettelisi, jos samanlainen ongelma voi olla rautapuolella, mikäli koneessa on useita laitteita, jonka kautta verkkoyhteyden voi muodostaa. Silloin ainakin semmoinen värkki kuin Rfkill auttaa, sillä voi blokata osan niistä laitteista passiivisiksi.
<nafac> mikä tässä Ubuntussa on, heti kun laittaa kannettavan kannen kiinni niin alkaa armoton datan prosessointi
<Echramath> Miten se ilmenee?
<ighea> varmaan rouskutuksena
<ighea> näkkileipää palaa
<ighea> varmaan siellä joku trackerd aktivoituu :P
<mlpug> nafac, komenna top -b -n10 > top.txt sitten kansi kiinni. avaa se minuutin päästä ja selaa top.txt:stä että mikä siellä prosessoi
<Thaurwylth> Eikö tuo ole ihan normaali kovon uudelleenjärjestely hyvin todennäköisesti? Siis tietysti sillä oletuksella, että ei ole SSD-kovo.
<ighea> jos sulla on... btrfs käytössä niin todella haparoiva ehkä
<ighea> enemminkin joku kartoitusskanneri siellä raiskailee kiintolevyä, kuten juuri trackerd, joka indeksoi tiedostoja hakuja varten
<Thaurwylth> Hnmm, eikös vanhoissa magneettipaskoissa tuo järjestely ole ihan rautatason hommaa, ei varsinaisesti käyttis edes ohjaa sitä?
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-02
<tabasko> onko kukaan uskaltautunut päivittämään 12.04 -> 13.04?
<elias_a> tabasko: Vedin 12.10:n kautta.
<elias_a> tabasko: Ei siis kokemusta suoraan.
<tabasko> elias_a: voi tosiaan olla fiksumpi ajaa se ensin
<tabasko> toisaalta duunikoneeseen kannattaisi odottaa vain maltilla seuraavaa LTS:ää. Mutta haluaisin uusimman gnomen
<elias_a> tabasko: Ei oo ensimmäistäkään ongelmaa ollut noissa päivityksissä muutamaan versioon.
<elias_a> backup pyöräyttäen ja pävitys menemään.
<tabasko> elias_a: pääsee ehkä kokeilemaan dejadupilla palauttamista tositoimissa jos menee kone kyykkyyn :) Tosin mulla on erillinen /home, joten puhdas asennus vaan jos päivitys tökkää
<elias_a> tabasko: Juuri tuosta syystäkin mulla on se erillinen /home
<elias_a> Plus siksi, että tuolla tavalla ne käytettyjen softien konffitiedostot on siellä /homessa valmiina <3
<tabasko> joo, se on aina plussaa :)
<pesasa> Päivittelin eilen vaimon koneen 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04.
<pesasa> Pieni ongelma tuli, kun fglrx oli tiputtanut tuen koneessa olleelta Radeonilta. Tipahti vesa-ajureille.
<pesasa> Mutta siitä pääsi poistamalla fglrx:n ja tyytymällä avoimiin ajureihin.
<pesasa> Toinen probleema tuli, kun Unity ei suostunut käynnistymään kunnolla. Palkit ja ikkunoidenhallinta puuttuivat.
<pesasa> Saattoi tosin olla kytköksissä tuohon Radeon-ongelmaan.
<pesasa> Mutta Unity-ongelmasta ei ollut suuremmin haittaa, kun meillä käytetään kuitenkin KDE:tä. :-)
<remuz> tuo fglrx itelläkin syy miksen ole päivittäny 12.04:sta. kätevä kun amd päivitti kyl legacy ajureita viime tammikuussa, mutta ei viitsinyt lisätä tukea uudemmalle xorg/kernelille
<Thaurwylth> Freenodessa on kuulemma ##kanavia, jotka ovat "about"-kanavia. Mitäs ne semmoiset ovat?
<n1ko> yleensä virallisia kanavia, esim voisi olla (ellei ole) ##ubuntu
<n1ko> aika vähän käytetty
<n1ko> olikohan noissa joku virallinen hakuprosessikin
<Thaurwylth> Mutta toisaalta WP väittää, että # rekisteröidään ja ## ei rekisteröidä.
<jaywink> jotkut softat ei tykkää noista, esim XChat ei auto-joinaa .. joskus olin ##php kanavalla ja aina päädyin #php kanavalle auto-joinista
<Thaurwylth> Mikäs niiden ero oli?
<Appu> Can someone help me with the metasploit exploitation.
<jaywink> Thaurwylth, #php on invite only näemmä
<Thaurwylth> No juu, mutta kai niillä sisällöilläkin on jotakin eroa. Vaan nytpä läksin ==>
<pesasa> Aika nihkee on tuo kanavien virallinen rekisteröintiprosessikin kyllä. Itse olen joskus jonkun kanavan rekisteröinyt, mutta mitään vastausta ei ole kuulunut. Olisiko pitänyt?
<Kilpuri> Puuhaako kukaan noiden bitcoinien kanssa?
<Kilpuri> Tai varmasti puuhaa, mutta minulle jäi semmoinen epäselväksi, että miten noi avaimet toimivat.
<Kilpuri> tai siis osoite on osoite ja avain on avain.
<Kilpuri> Mikä ja mistä pitäisi ottaa talteen jos nyt vaikka oletetaan, että oma kone räjähtää tai kiintolevy hajoaa muuten vaan tai meinaan asentaa järjestelmän uudestaan
<mjr> .bitcoin/wallet.dat tapaa kaiketi olla se itse lompakko jonka haluaa varmistuskopioida, mutta sopii tarkistaa oman bitcoin-softan dokumentaatio
<Kilpuri> Joo.
<IhqTzup> Minä puuhaan Bitcoinein parissa.
<IhqTzup> Kävin tänään kahvikauppaan laittamassa Bitcoin maksut käyttöön.
<IhqTzup> Privaattiavaimen voi myös generoida jostain pitkästä lauseesta tai lorusta jonka voi opetella ulkoa. Se on ihan hyvä varmuuskopio.
<Kilpuri> jaa.
<IhqTzup> Meidän sivuilla on lisää infoa https://bittiraha.fi/content/usein-kysytyt-kysymykset#b15
<IhqTzup> Jos tekee salasanalla suojatun lompakon niin sen voi antaa vaikka kaikille kavereille säilytettäväks.
<IhqTzup> Näin häviämisen riski vähenee oleellisesti.
<Kilpuri> No minua ei se asia oikeastaan kiinnosta. Tai kiinnostaa, mutta se on itsestään selvää.
<IhqTzup> Semistikiinnostaa
<Kilpuri> Lähinnä sitä en tajunnut, että jos nyt siellä lomapakossa on vaikka 50 euroa ja päätän asentaa koneen uudestaan (käyttöjärjestelmän), niin miten minä kaivan ne tarvittavat tiedot niistä kopioista. Siis mihin laitan vaikka olisin kirjoittanut paperille...
<IhqTzup> Ei bitcoin-lompakossa voi euroja olla.
<Kilpuri> No ei euroja, mutta niitä bitcointteja
<IhqTzup> Privaattiavaimen voi monessa lompakkosovelluksessa kirjottaa tekstinä. Tuo privaattivain tai import private key nimellä pitäis löytyä.
<Kilpuri> [00:10]	mjr	.bitcoin/wallet.dat tapaa kaiketi olla se itse lompakko jonka haluaa varmistuskopioida   <--ton minä uskon, mutta mitä sitten?
<Kilpuri> Minulla on bitcoin-qt
<IhqTzup> Ahaa. Bitcoin-qt ei vielä tue privaattiavaimen tuomista tekstinä.
<IhqTzup> Voit ottaa tuosta wallet.datista varmuuskopioita. Jos se on salasanalla suojattu niin varmuuskopioita voi säilyttää turvallisesti esim. muistitikulla, pilvipalvelussa (google drive, wuala yms) tai vaikka nauha-asemalla.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-03
<puunakki> Onkos kenelläkään kokemuksia Samsungin läppäristä jossa AMD:n dual graphics -viritys?
<elias_a> Kuulin, että siihen olisi hyvä kytkeä kaksi näyttöä, jotta saa hyödyn irti.
<elias_a> *drumroll*
<puunakki> Tarttis saada jotenkin järkevästi toimimaan ubuntun kanssa, erillisen näyttiksen toiminnalla ei niin väliä, mutta virrankulutus olisi kiva saada alas.
<puunakki> :trolleyes:
<elias_a> puunakki: Ei oo kokemusta.
<puunakki> Jos koitan asentaa lisäajurit ubuntusta suoraan, niin järjestelmä ei enää käynnisty, vaan tulee pelkkä musta kuva.
<elias_a> Koita saako sitä toista chippiä komennettua virransäästötiltaan.
<puunakki> elias_a: Juu
<puunakki> Harmittavasti biosissa ei ole mitään asetusta sen poiskytkemiseen, vanhassa läppärissä tällainen löytyi.
<puunakki> Gallium on vissiin avoin ajuri? Ei ole tuotakaan ennen tullut vastaan, onko hiljakkoin tullut?
<arsson> puunakki itelläni aika samanlainen ongelma raring ringtaililla ja nvidialla mutta latasin 13.10 saucy salamanderin ja nyt pystyy asentaa nvidia omat ajurit ilman että mikään hajoaa
<puunakki> Yllätyin kyllä positiivisesti kun kaikki ominaisuudet, webbikameraa myöten, toimii out of the box.
<puunakki> arsson: Onko vielä kovinkin epävakaa? Läppäri kuitenkin semi tärkeessä asemassa.
<arsson> no skypeä en oo saanu vielä laukastuu onnistuneesti mut tään on muutenkin lähinnä leikki/testi käytössä
<arsson> mut muuten ihan samaa vakautta kun ringtailissakin
<puunakki> Okei.
<puhuri> ubuntu.com tarjoaa lts:sää 13.04:n sijasta jos ei ole javascript sallittu (vaikka valitsee latest). Vai olisikohan se ilman paypal-maksua .-o
<arsson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/myU0tH -> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) Daily Build
<Echramath> Olen pettynyt jos ei tule Uniikki Unikorni.
<mjr> mutta eihän tullut Kornia Koniakaan
<Echramath> ...mutta kun Uniikki Unikornin julkaisupäivä tulee...
<puunakki> Korni Koni, sitä käyttäisin hamaan loppuun asti.
<Thaurwylth> Aaa, klassinen AMD:n näyttisbugi vissiin havaittu.
<Thaurwylth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/725580   <== Onko se tämä sama paska edelleen?
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 725580 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "black screen on boot on radeon 9200" [Medium,Triaged]
<Thaurwylth> On olemassa esim. 12.04 & Radeon HD 6530D.
<Thaurwylth> Puunakki
<Thaurwylth> Onko tuo medium sen takia, että on aika harvinaisesta näyttökorttien luokasta kyse? Niissä koneissa, missä tuo ongelma on olemassa, sehän on kumminkin sitten top-level iportance.
<puunakki> Thaurwylth: Juurikin sama bugi. Tässä koneessa 7640G+7670M, jonka pitäisi olla suhteellisen yleinen kuitenkin?'
<Echramath> Hyi, tämä oli keikannut ja bootin jälkeen ei toiminut verkko.
<COD> Moro. Mulla on ongelma ollu hdmi äänien kanssa. Sain ne toimimaan jollakin kikalla 12.10 ubuntu 64bit, mut nyt ku laitoin 13.04 nii ne äänet katos ja en saanu millään toimimaan niitä. Nyt päätin et otan 12.04 käyttöön ja laitan sen nyt toimimaan ja ettei tarvii rupee kikkailemaan joka puolen vuoden välein uuden version kanssa. Mut en saa hdmi ääniä toimimaan 12.04. Osaako joku auttaa mua?
<COD> mulla on ati radeon hd 4870 näyttis. Ja muuten grafiikat toiminu moitteettomasti mut en vaa saa ääniä hdmi ääniä mitenkää toimimaan.
<ighea> milläköhän grafiikka-ajurilla
<ighea> ainakin avoimilla ajureilla täytyy antaa kernelille parameteri radeon.audio=1 tai ladata ajuri sopivalla optiolla, että ne ääniominaisuudet tullee käyttöön
<COD> mut pitäiskö äänilaitteista löytyä hdmi mahdollisuus? Et sieltä löytyy vaan ne analoginen ja pdif tai jotain vastaavaa.
<COD> KIITOS IGHEA!!! Sain toimimaan!
<COD> laitoin grubiin johonki spash jutun jälkee ton radeon.audio=1 ja nyt se lähti skulaan! Kokeilin omasta mielestäni tota mut ei jostain syystä sillon toiminu
<COD> kiitos paljon!
<Echramath> Mitähän toi umpityhmä Spotify tekee kun se kaappaa jotenkin fokuksen niin et mikään ei toimi.
<Echramath> Aina pitää käydä virtuaalikonsolissa tappamassa.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-04
<Vorezard> Moro
<Vorezard> Oon yrittänyt asentaa ubuntua läppäriini, mutta asennuksessa ei tunnista kiintolevyn partitiointeja
<Vorezard> Eli ei siis pysty asentamaan mihinkään koska se ei näytä että olisi kiintolevyä
<Vorezard> terminaalin kautta katoin ja siellä näyttää molemmat partitioinnit, käytössä 250gb kovo jossa 2x 120gb partitiointi
<Echramath> Mitä partitioita ne ovat?
<Vorezard> ?
<Echramath> Kysymykseen tarvitaan vähän lähtötietoja.
<Vorezard> Miten siis mitä partitioita
<Echramath> Onks siellä siis jotain valmiita linux-partitioita mihin meinaat asentaa?
<Vorezard> ei
<Vorezard> Mulla on 250gb levy jonka jaoin 2x 120gb partitiointiin, toiseen asensin windowssin
<Vorezard> ja toiseen yritän nyt asentaa ubuntua
<woltage> Se ei tunnista niitä levyjä sit?
<Echramath> Pääseekö siinä installerissa siis partitiontekosoftaan?
<woltage> tai levyä
<Vorezard> Joo, menee siihen "installation type" kohtaan jossa pitäs valita se osio mihin asentaa
<Vorezard> mutta ei näy mitään
<Echramath> Tähän? http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pho1Ug4IZco/USDigBgtvAI/AAAAAAAABsw/YyiykNLClCk/s1600/ubuntu-installation-type.png
<woltage> olin just pastees saman :)
<Vorezard> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-RYXdcDcxZvE/TnzUKTwk1GI/AAAAAAAAAQw/6fpAmUsNkaQ/s1600/Screenshot-7.png
<Vorezard> tommonen kohta
<Vorezard> mutta tossa ei näy mitään ja "Device for boot loader installation" on pelkkä /dev/sda
<woltage> Onko sulla varmuuskopiot?
<woltage> Ihan vaan ettet tuhoa kaikkea dataa sieltä windows puolelta.
<Vorezard> Ei mutta ihan tyhjä asennus
<Vorezard> Juuri asensin eikä ole mitään kamaa siellä
<Vorezard> Tossa ei näy mitään kovoja mutta terminaalissa näkyy dev/sda1, sda2 ja sda3
<Vorezard> sda2 ja sda3 on 120gb
<woltage> Toi boot loaderilla asennetetaan MBR:ään ja normalaisti siihen valitaan sda
<woltage> Ne on niitä kiintolevyjä.
<Vorezard> Joo tiedän
<woltage> sda[numero] viittaa osioon
<Vorezard> mutta ei näytä niitä tossa asennusohjelmassa
<Vorezard> Tiedän :D
<woltage> Ei niitä näykkään, jos et oo valinnut tuota custom asennusta, eli "Something else"
<Vorezard> siis asennusohjelmassa on vaan kielivalinta, sitten preparing to install ubuntu jossa kattoo että on 4.5gb tilaa, plugattu power sourceen ja yhdistetty nettiin
<Vorezard> ja sitten menee tohon missä pitäisi valita se osio mihin asentaa
<woltage> eli tähän http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-RYXdcDcxZvE/TnzUKTwk1GI/AAAAAAAAAQw/6fpAmUsNkaQ/s1600/Screenshot-7.png ?
<Vorezard> joo
<woltage> Mitäs jos määrittelet sille osiolle mountpointiksi / ja ext4?
<woltage> Tuntuu nyt jotenkin että tuosta puuttuu toi Vorezard laittama kohta.
<Vorezard> Mulla tuli muistaakseni http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pho1Ug4IZco/USDigBgtvAI/AAAAAAAABsw/YyiykNLClCk/s1600/ubuntu-installation-type.png kun asensin pöytäkoneelle
<woltage> Vorezard: kun Echramath laittama kuva
<Vorezard> Toi tuli muistaakseni kun asensin pöytäkoneelle, mutta ei läppärillä tule
<Echramath> Voisko tuossa olla ehta bugi?
<woltage> Ei oikeen muuta vaihtoehtoa ole.
<Vorezard> Mulla on kovot laitettu kait raidiksi biossista
<Vorezard> vaikuttaako?
<Vorezard> vanhan läppärin kanssa ei pystynyt asentamaan kubuntua kun oli kovot raidina
<Echramath> No tuoltahan se voi lähteä.
<Echramath> Onko siinä läppärissä siis useita levyjä?
<Vorezard> ei
<woltage> o_O
<Echramath> Mitä ideaa siinä raidissa sitten on?
<Echramath> En edes tiennyt, että läppäreissä on semmoisia valintoja.
<Vorezard> Ei hajua, on vakiona
<Vorezard> SATA Class ID: Raid class
<Vorezard> ja vaihtoehtona IDE legacy class, IDE-AHCI class
<woltage> Mikäs kone se on?
<Vorezard> Amilo Xa 3530
<Vorezard> suht vanha mutta toimii hyvin
<Echramath> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506552
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/b2gHtd -> [SOLVED] Ubuntu 10.04 LTS installation issue, no partition list
<woltage> Näköjään tuossa on mahdollisuus kahdelle kiintolevylle
<woltage> AHCI voisi olla ihan pätevä, jos on yksi levy.
<Vorezard> Ok
<woltage> mutta, älä vaihda sitä jos sulla on windows asennettu.
<woltage> Ei välttis tykkää ihan kauheasti.
<Vorezard> voin asentaa uudelleen sen
<Echramath> Tuota dmraidia ehdotella useassa linkissä.
<Vorezard> hmm mitä toi sudo apt-get remove dmraid tekee+
<Vorezard> ?*
<woltage> Echramath: Mahtaakohan vaan lähteä toimimaan silti, jos se on biosista määritelty RAIDiksi.
<Echramath> Vorezard: Emmä tiedä miksi asentaa pitäisi.
<Echramath> woltage: Ymmärsin, että nyt voi kokeilla kaikenlaista.
<Echramath> Vorezard: Tai siis en tiedä miksi se pitäisi poistaa tuo softa systeemistä.
<Vorezard> Noh, vaihdan biossista ACHIksi ja kokeilen toimiiko
<woltage> dmraid näköjään automaattisesti tunnistaa raidi levyt ja aktivoi raidi pakat, siksi se pitäneen poistaa.
<woltage> Toisaalta toi metadatojen tuhoaminenkin luulisi riittävän
<woltage> :)
<woltage> http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Linux-Discussion/Installing-Ubuntu-12-04-on-Ultrabook-U410/td-p/871873
<woltage> Nimimerkki: Diman_94
<Vorezard> ha
<Vorezard> toimii
<Vorezard> vaihoin ACHI ja poistin dmraid ja nyt toimii asennus, pystyy valita install ubuntu alongside win 7 yms
<woltage> yeah
<woltage> good
<Vorezard> Mm minkä valitsen tohon use partition as
<Vorezard> ext4?
<woltage> Melkeimpä se
<Vorezard> Mites toi mount point?
<Vorezard> En muista miten nää meni :D Asentanut viimeks aikoja sitten
<woltage>  / on rootti ja melkeimpä paras, niin tartte kikkailla mitään
<woltage> Ellet sitten olisi LVM:ää siihen halunnut
<Vorezard> Pystyykö tota työpöytää muuttamaan lataamatta mitään työpöytämodia
#ubuntu-fi 2013-05-05
<kumiorava> kellään mielenkiintoa auttaa hp dv3-läppärin amd-näyttiksen ajurien asennuksessa?
<kumiorava> läppärissä siis intel ja amd-gput
<kumiorava> kokeilin jotain 12.10-ohjetta, ja amdn asennussofta vinku ettei muka tää näyttis ois tuettuna
<mjr> kukaan törmännyt siihen että compiz kaatuilee raringilla eikä halua uudelleenkäynnistyä
<mjr> metacity käynnistyy ettei oo pakko ihan heti istuntoa tappaa mutta on aika epäoptimaalista
<Tm_T> mjr: en ole törmännyt
<elias_a> mjr: Mulla on ollut vastaavaa aiemmissakin distroissa mutta olen ajatellut sen liittyvän radeon-ajurin ongelmiin.
<mjr> radeon on, mut hyvin toimi precisessä ja quantalissa...
<mjr> erityisesti rassaa kyllä tuo ettei se tosiaan edes käynnisty uudestaan, siihenkin workaround kelpaisi jos joku keksis että mikä sen estää
<elias_a> mjr: Mäkin muistaakseni ihmettelin aikani sitä, että mikä ihme siinä oikein kaataa sen. Lokeihin ei jäänyt mitään järkevää.
<mjr> jos kokeilis xorg-edgersiä
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Debian_Wheezy
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/L1eTFO -> 3x19 Debian Wheezy - Viikon VALO #123 | Viikon VALO
<Echramath> Muistaako joku lonkalta mikä se Gimpin toiminto on millä saa kuvan suoraan täppäämällä kahta pistettä?
<daneli> hmmm nyt ei ihan aukee mitä haet ?
<Echramath> Että merkkaa janan alun ja lopun ja se kääntää sen janan vaakasuoraksi.
<daneli> Ahaa nyt hokasi siis haluat  jonkun kuvan joka on jollain tavalla vino suoraksi ?
<Echramath> Jep.
<daneli> Oisko measure tool
<daneli> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS70VvqxxcU
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/HYybZZ -> Gimp- Rotating Photos perfectly with Measure Tool - YouTube
<daneli> rotation measure tool gimp
<daneli> Sama video kummankin linkin takana
#ubuntu-fi 2014-04-28
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Freesound.org
<czr> hmm. mitään hajua mistäpäin voisi yrittää etsia gnu makesta versiota 4.0 tai uudempaa ubuntulle? google fu feilaa nyt
<czr> näyttäis olevan debianin experimentalissa vasta, mut yritin etsiä ppa:ta missä olisi paketoitu, laihoin tuloksin
<jjo> joutuu varmaan sit itse käännöshommiin
<jjo> mut triviaaliahan se on jos se on jo debianissa paketoitu
<czr> juu, en vain jaksais ylläpitää itse
<jjo> no se tietty
<czr> siin ois --output-sync
<czr> nelosessa siis
<czr> helpottais rinnakkaisten makejen ajamista buildbotissa huomattavasti, kun ei limittyis output randomisti
<rhkfin> Onko täällä 12.04.4 -> 14.04 päivityskokemuksia?
<tale> rhkfin: Ei vielä, kun se päivitystyökalu ei tarjoa tuota päivitystä ennen heinäkuuta.
<rhkfin> Jokohan sitä uskaltaisi vai odotella 14.04.1:stä jolloin tulee jo ehdotuksia..
<tale> Sen sai pakottamalla nytkin, joku optio se oli. Man-sivulta löysin kuin tällä kanavalla mainittiin.
<rhkfin> saa sen tulemaan toki
<jjo> mä päivitin silloin kun 14.04 julkaistiin
<jjo> ei se täysin sujuvasti mennyt, mutta en osaa arvioida kuinka suuri osa siitä oli omaa syytä
<rhkfin> Mitä toi tarkoittaa :) Eli joutui paketteja forcettamaan ja sen sellaista 'normaalia'?
<jjo> no jotain sellaista ja sit ainakin lighttpd:n konffi oli toimimatta päivityksen jälkeen
<rhkfin> oke
<rhkfin> ehkä sitä vois yrittää jossain vaiheessa kun näin rohkaisevat kokemukset täällä :D
<jjo> ei se mikään mahdottoman hankala ollut
<jjo> tein vielä ssh:n yli :)
<rhkfin> No just mietin että heitänkö jo töistä pöhisemään :)
<rhkfin> Tuliko Ubuntuun jossain vaiheessa joku rolling upgrade -juttu?
<Mirv> rhkfin: tavallaan, jos käyttää "devel":iä sources.list:ssa niin siirtyy aina automaattisesti uusimpaan
<Mirv> yhdessä sen kanssa että puolvuosittaisjulkaisuilla on enää 9kk tietoturvatuki voi sanoa että melko rolling on LTS:ien välissä
<Mirv> rhkfin: muutama bugi 12.04 -> 14.04, olen raportoinut ja osittain korjannut omat kokemukset :)
<Mirv> mut siis sinänsä 12.04(.4, itse päivitetty lts-saucy-stack) -> 14.04 meni ihan hyvin kokonaisuutena
<Mirv> tavallisten käyttäjien paras kuitenkin odottaa virallista tukea eli heinäkuuhun
<kirvesAxe> Jooh, muistan yhden tapauksen kun teki versioupgradea ja joku pakettiristiriita ilmeni ja käyttis hajos...
<rhkfin> Mirv: ok, jaa tommoonen rolling. Ehkä ei pääkoneeseen tuollaista mut johonkin testimpään vois laittaakkin
<rhkfin> Mirv: minkätyyppisiä bugeja päivityksessä ilmeni?
<jjo> kirvesAxe: noissa tilanteissa pitää vaan korjata se ristiriita ennenko boottaa :)
<rhkfin> ja/tai kaivaa usb-tikku ja chroot-kypärä esiin
<kirvesAxe> jjo, se ilmeni vasta buuttauksen jälkeen, ja sen jälkeen apt-johdannaiset kieltäytyi tekemästä yhtään mitään koska yksi turha paketti ei suostunut poistumaan eikä mitään muuta voinut tehdä ennen kuin se oli päivitetty/poistettu :P
<kirvesAxe> mutjooh, siinä taisin yrittää liian montaa versiota hypätä kerralla :)
<rhkfin> ninnnu taisi mainita että sillä rikkinäinen muisti aiheutti jotain apt-arkiston hajoamisia. Mulla on muutamaan kertaan hajoillut .list -tiedostot, muuttuneet binäärimössöksi, syy toistaiseksi epäselvä mut korjaaminen oli vähän työläs. Onko muilla jottain tämmöisiä kokemuksia?
<jjo> kirvesAxe: kyllä nuo saa aina jotenkin pakotettua, mutta toki se on ärsyttävää eikä ihan aloittelijaystävällistä
<Mirv> rhkfin: ei käynnistynyt päivitys jos Flight Gear asennettuna, mun tapauksessa DNS ei toiminut päivitksen jälkeen koska yksi symlink uupui. siinäpä ne päivitykseen liittyvät.
<Mirv> sit pieniä regressioita esim video tearing SDL:ää käyttävissä softissa (fiksattu utopicissa, mun trusty-branch menossa sisään), kaatuminen totemissa tietyillä videoilla (trusty-proposedissa korjaus)
<rhkfin> tunnistin noista symlinkin ja DNS:n, muut on hepreaa. Eli ignore ja päivitä :)
<Mirv> rhkfin: rohkea rokan syö :)
<czr> itsellä meni apt-jumiin muistaakseni
<czr> tosin johtui siitä et oli niin vanha versio mistä päivitti tai.. jotain. ei ole selviä muistikuvia :-)
<czr> jumiin as in ei suostunu lataamaan päivityksiä keyringin yms takia niin piti käsin korjata. esiintynyt sama ongelma aiemminkin joten google osas auttaa
<Mirv> czr: kyllä imho update-managerissa on jo tuollaisiin juttuihin tweakit ja ainakaan itsellä ei ollut tuota
<tale> Saako Finnish Remixiä Torrenttina?
<Mikaela> apt-jumi, luulin yum.
<Mirv> tale: ei saa nykyään, kukaan ei ole tehnyt / alkanut seedata
<tale> No, otetaan sitten suora lataus.
<Mirv> jep, ei tut:lla ole juuri kaista- tai downtimeongelmia ollut
<rhkfin> Päivityksen vaihtoehto ois onnistua tekemään  14.04:lla paketti joka toimii 12.04:lla, tai onnistua kääntämään uusi gcc (4.8.2 vai mikäsenytoli) 12.04:lle ja kääntää uus versio sillä..
<rhkfin> Et jos on jotain kuningasideoita..
<tale> No ni, vilkaasti saapui.
<puhuri> itselläni on squeeze 32-bittisenä chroottina kun yhtä softaa ei ole tuettuna uudemmissa (ehkä juuri siksi, että 64-bittisyyden kanssa oli jotain ongelmaa)
<Mikaela> Pingatkaa minua, jos teette torrentin, voin uskoakseni seedata.
<puhuri> tai siis schroot, ei tarvitse niin käsin säätää
<Echramath> Clementine tuo mieleen vanhan ajan tietojenkäsittelyn, missä pitää tilata tulokset ja saa ne sitten parin viikon päästä...
<Mikaela> Eikö se ole musiikkisoitin? :O
<Echramath> On, se soi oikein mukavasti kunhan se hakukenttä on ensin laskenut hyvin hyvin pitkään.
<Echramath> (varmaan siksi että se soitto tapahtuu ulkoisilla plugareilla)
<cactuswizard> perkele
<cactuswizard> menin sit ryssimään unityn kanssa ja nyt valikot ja kaikki on hukas
<Kilpuri> No eikö ne saa sieltä järjestelmän asetuksista vai miten sähläsit?
<cactuswizard> no ei tässä järjestelmän asetukset paljoo auta ku menin unity vaihto lxde:hen vähä puihin ja nyt työpöydällä näkyy vaa taustakuva eikä mitää muuta
<cactuswizard> pitäis kaikki unityn paketit olla asennettuna, mut ei vaan jostain syystä lähe käyntiin
<Arkkis> Terveeks.. Olis semmonen kyssäri että miksiköhän Ubuntu ei löydä mun toista SSD:tä ollenkaan?
<Arkkis> Mulla on siis 2 samanlaista SSD-kovalevyä joista toinen ei näy ollenkaan.
<Arkkis> GPartedilla yritin osioida.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-02
<Hejkki> heipat. mikä on sen ubuntun asennuslevyllä olevan asennussoftan package name? Tarvis tehdä bug reportti
<Sysi> !info ubiquity
<lubotu3> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.18.8 (trusty), package size 5065 kB, installed size 16062 kB
<Sysi> tuo
<Hejkki> ok kiitti
<gumrak> onko muilla tollaista että 14.04:ssä tulee toi päivitysikoni Unityyn mutta sitä ei saa auki millään?
<karvameduusa> gumrak onko juuri asennettu käyttis alla?
<karvameduusa> oikealla klikkauksella ikonin päältä voit pakottaa päivityksen
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-03
<gumrak> karvameduusa: toi on asennettu pari viikkoa sitten
<gumrak> siinä tosiaan tulee valikko mistä voi pakottaa päivitykset,mut haluaisin nähdä mitä päivittyy ensin
<karvameduusa> gumrak ok
<cactuswizard> weird, ubuntu hukkaa nykyään internet-yhteydet kun palaa valmiustilasta...
#ubuntu-fi 2014-05-04
<Mikaela> Tästä oli puhetta jonkin aikaa sitten ja nyt asia tuli taas vastaan ja kysyin ##linux illa ja ne sanoivat, kyllä, Ubuntun levykuvat ovat hybridejä ja toimivat suoraan dd:llä alkaen Ubuntu 11.10:stä. Antoivat myös linkin http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/06/ubuntu-switched-to-hybrid-disc-images.html
<Mikaela> Ubuntun levyt ovat muuten nykyään "Windows-ohjelmistoja". Laitoin vasta luodun tikun kiinni koneeseen, jolla on Lubuntu ja se kysyi mitä haluan tehdä Windows-ohjelmistolle.
<Mikaela> WUBI varmaankin häiritsee niitä.
<Echramath> Jännä tääkin, Ubuntuun paketoitu Clementine on versiosta toiseen käyttökelvottomasti rikki.
<Hejkki> mistäs nään onko mulla dual link dvi?
<Sysi> kuinka paljo pinnejä liittimessä on
<Hejkki> jaa'a. ainaki tavis dvi-liitin sopii siihen. onks dual linkkiin joku adapteri jolla sopii tavis dvi-kaapeli siihen, vai?
<Hejkki> näkeeks sen jotenki linuxista suoraa jos on dual
<Sysi> mikä näytönohjain/kone?
<Sysi> käytännössä kaikissa on dual link
<Hejkki>  Asus ENGT520 SILENT/DI/1GD3(LP) GeForce GT520 1024 MB DDR3 PCI Express x16
<Sysi> uskaltaisin luottaa että nuin uudessa on
<Sysi> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fb/DVI_Connector_Types.svg/181px-DVI_Connector_Types.svg.png
<Hejkki> ok tarkistan asian
<Sysi> -I ja -D ei oo oikeastaan muuta väliä ku että -I piuhat ei mee kaikkiin liittimiin
<Hejkki> näyttäisi olevan I dual link
<Hejkki> :)
<Hejkki> miten saan tohon sit 2 näyttöö
<Hejkki> jaha taas pätkii netti
<Sysi> se ei toimi ihan niin.. saatat löytää jostaki adapterin mutta ne ei oo kovin luotettavia
<Sysi> eikö siinä oo kahta liitintä
<Hejkki> ei
<Hejkki> mitä toi dual link sitten meinaa?
<Hejkki> tai on tuossa dvi ja vga
<Hejkki> aha, se on vaan suurempi bitrate
<Sysi> single linkistä ei saa läpi ku 1920x1200 reson dualista 2560x1600
<Hejkki> jooh
<Hejkki> no sit menee varmaan näyttiksen ostoksi
<Hejkki> ellei sit tosta vga:sta saa esiin eri kuvaa ku dvi:stä
<Hejkki> (epäilen)
<Sysi> toki saa
<ninnnu_> kyl mun näytönohjain työntää VGA:sta ihan muuta kui DVI:stä
<Sysi> en oo ikinä kuullu kortista joka laittais samaa kuvaa eri porteista
<ninnnu_> ja jos olis vielä kolmas näyttö niin siihen sais HDMI:llä vielä kolmatta kuvaa
<Sysi> aluksikkaa siksi että ne puskee ihan erilaista signaalia pihalle (vga analoginen ja dvi digitaalinen)
<Hejkki> joo tuon analig/digital tiesin eroksi
<Hejkki> eli saankohan jotenki 2 dvi:tä tuosta, vai tyydynkö vga:han kakkosnäytöllä?
<Sysi> jälkimmäinen on helpompi ja toimivampi
<Hejkki> niijoo hitsi tossahan on hdmi myös
<ninnnu_> jos näytönhojaimessa on vain 1 dvi-ulostulo niin et sä saa siitä ku yhteen dvi-näyttöön kuava
<ninnnu_> *kuvaa
<Hejkki> no saako hdmi:stä eri kuvan kuin dvi:stä :) [kysyy tyhmä]
<ninnnu_> saat
<ninnnu_> (toisaalta xrandr listaa mulla DVI-I-0 ja DVI-I-1 ulostulot, mielestäni mulla on vain 1 DVI-reikä tossa kortissa)
<Sysi> ninnnu_: dual-linkistä saa niin paljo resoa läpi että sen voi saada jaettua kahdelle ruudulle jos on adapteri emuloimassa sopivasti
<Hejkki> jes, kiitti, pitää vaan ettiä näyttö johon saa hdmi:n, paitti eiks sen saa adapterilla dvi;ksi
<ninnnu_> Sysi: ack
<Sysi> Hejkki: hdmi on samoilla pinneillä ku dvi, eri fyysinen liitin vaan, oikeen helppo muutos
<Hejkki> jes, niin muistelin
<Sysi> displayport vaatis vähän fiksumman adapterin mutta seki onnistuu
<Hejkki> viel tyhmä kyssäti, toimiiko kaikki softat (Gnomessa) niin että suurennan sen niin se leviää yhteen näyttöön eikä kahteen? esim full screen vdr telkkarin katselu
<Hejkki> vdr-sxfe
<Sysi> riippuen vähän ajureista pitäis toimia
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Node.js
#ubuntu-fi 2015-04-28
<puhuri> näköjään grive (google drive synkkatyökalu) lakannut toimimasta kun Google muuttanut jotain. Onko ehdotuksia vaihtoehdoksi?
<inz> samaa itellä ollut hakusessa
<puhuri> Kokeilin gsync:iä, joka koettaa olla vähän rsync-tyylinen työkalu, mutta ei vaikuttanut toimivan tai sitte EVOtin
<Mikaela> ymmärtääkseni insync (suljettu, maksullinen) toimii
<Mikaela> http://foorumi.linux.fi/t/varmuuskopio-vaikkapa-googleen/1704/4?u=mikaela
<Mikaela> tuota ennen oselotti on kirjoittanut jotakin joka voinee myös auttaa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-05-01
<Tekno_> hjhahha
<pesasa> Joku kenties muistaa, kun jokin aika sitten valittelin, että läppärin wifi toimii vain ip-osoitteilla, muttei nimillä vaikka dns (nslookup, host, ...) näytti toimivan.
<pesasa> No nyt ongelma ratkesi asentamalla paketin linux-firmware-nonfree
<pesasa> Outoa vaan oli, kun verkkoyhteys toimi ip-numeroilla ihan hyvin.
<Mikaela> muistan ettei ongelmassa ollut mitään järkeä enkä ymmärrä ratkaisuakaan. vähän sama kuin #ubuntu-mate:lla hiiri korjautui kerran komennolla "sudo apt-get install unity"
<Mikaela> tai järkevää syytä miksi se ei toimi
<pesasa> Mutta laite tosiaan on Macci.
<Mikaela> ei senkään minusta pitäisi vaikuttaa
<pesasa> Ei pitäisi ei. :-)
<puhuri> inz: testasin https://github.com/odeke-em/drive/ ja taidan ottaa käyttöön.
<puhuri>  Löytyy ppa:sta. Hiukan eri logiikka mutta onnistuu kansion julkaiseminenkin komentoriviltä mikä on ihan påp
<inz> puhuri, kthx,pittääpä testata
<pesasa> Eipä tainnutkaan wifi korjaantua. :-(
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-02
<Mirv> hahlo: mikä on unity-koko? mulla firefox aukeaa sitten vissiin lxde-kokoon ennen jatkamista ruudunkokoiseksi ikkunaksi..
<Mirv> tuli uusimma firefoxin myötä juuri, myös siis 14.04:ään. uusi Firefox 46 käyttää GTK3:ta 2:n sijaan
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-03
<mjr> osaakohan desktop-installeri asentua olemassaolevalle softaraidille formatoimatta...
<mjr> Debian-installerilla nyt ainakin hoituu toki. Olis ns. kätevää.
<jquezada> hello
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-04
<hahlo> Mirv: sellainen pieni koko, maccimainen, ei ruudunkokoinen, eikö se ole unity-koko?
<Mirv> hahlo: no siis sitä ihmettelin lähinnä että eikös unityssä ole ruututilaa enemmän kuin about missään muussa (gnome3, xfce, kde, ja ehkä lxde:kin) joten miten se ns. unity-koko voisi olla jotenkin pieni, ellen ole missannut jotain
<Mirv> hahlo: tai no Lubuntussa ehkä samaa luokkaa ruututila koska vaikka otsikkopalkki haukkaakin tilaa toisin kuin Unityssä, on alareunassa vain yksi kapea palkki ja toisaalta ei sivupalkkia
<Mirv> joka tapauksessa window manager niitä kokoja yleensä säätää, oli kokoruutu tai ei
<Mirv> hahlo: ja tuo Firefox-bugisi tosiaan on uusi riippumatta Ubuntu-versiosta, mutta sattui vain Firefox 46 -julkaisu olemaan samoilla tienoilla kuin 16.04 LTS
<hahlo> joo mut vain firefox tekee ton, ahaa
<Mirv> hahlo: jos arvata pitää niin Firefox jotenkin hoitaa kokoruututilan käsin avauksen jälkeen, nyt kun GTK3 on käytössä Firefox 46:ssa
<Mirv> tai sitten GTK3-bugi
<hahlo> ahaa ettei liity unityyn mitenkään
<Mirv> hieman häiritsee muakin koska aivot ehtii lähteä kohti "ahaa pitää suurentaa ikkuna" ennen kuin se menee lopulliseen kokoonsa
<hahlo> joo hehe
<StockAntenna> kappas Lubuntukin mukana keskustelussa nyt
<StockAntenna> siinä tosiaan on aika paljon ruututilaa
<pesasa> Firefoxiin ja GTK3:een liittyen: Näkyykö Unitya käytettäessä uudessa Firefoxissa radiobuttonit ja checkboxit (webbisivuilla)?
<pesasa> KDE:n kanssa käytettäessä päivityksen yhteydessä lakkasivat tyhjät radiobuttonit ja checkboxit näkymästä.
<pesasa> Pitää tietää, missä kohtaa ovat, että osaa painaa.
<pesasa> KDE:n asetuksista gtk3:n teeman vaihtamalla tulee näkyviin joillain teemoilla, toisilla ei.
<pesasa> Samaa vikaa näkynyt toki muissakin gtk3-ohjelmissa ennenkin.
<pesasa> Kerran etsiskelin virt-managerista yhtä asetusta pitkään ennen kuin tajusin, että rastiruutu oli siinä, vaikkei näkynyt.
<ernie77> toi on kyllä ehkä maiilamn ärsyttävintä kun teema vaikuttaa webbisivuun.
<pesasa> ernie77: Totta.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-05
<Mirv> pesasa: näyttäisi näkyvän
<Mirv> testattu http://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_radio + http://www.w3schools.com/html/tryit.asp?filename=tryhtml_checkbox
<pesasa> Mirv: Ongelmina kai erityisesti KDE:ssä oletuksena(?) käytetty gtk3-teema Orion sekä toisena vaihtoehtona oleva Oxygen. Asentamalla KDE:n omaa oletusteemaa vastaavan OSX-Breeze-teeman ongelma poistui. https://opendesktop.org/content/show.php?content=175954
#ubuntu-fi 2016-05-07
<puhuri> saakos ubuntun jatkamaan automaattisesti keskeytynyttä asennusta? Tuli taas vastaan kone, jossa päivitys oli jäänyt (jostain syystä) kesken ja automaattipäivitykset ei sitten enää etene
<puhuri> korjautui yksinkertaisesti ajamalla "dpkg --configure -a". Pitäisiköhän tuo laittaa croniiin ajoon...
<puhuri> tämäkin paljastui vain kun ossuuspankki valitti liian vanhasta selaimesta
<hahlo> se on kyl ihme pankki, mulla valitti selaimen lisäosista
<puhuri> ei näköjään ole kovin tärkeä feature...
<puhuri> Bug #252068 reported by STEFANO on 2008-07-26
<lubotu3> bug 252068 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "interrupted upgrade should automatically resume" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/252068
<puhuri> tai ainankaan korjaamisella kiirettä :-)
<Mikaela> luulisi näkyvän useampia duplikaatteja. voisin kyllä klikkailla tuonne, että haluan nähdä tälläisen ominaisuuden etenkin automaattiturvapäivitysten takia (en luota perheenjäsenten 200km päässä asentelevan niitä itsenäisesti).
<hahlo> muuten mulla semmonen vika et reboot ei koskaan onnistu
<hahlo> sit ku painaa virrat pois ja tulee fsck boot näkee jonkun herjan ettei efi löydä kerneliä
<hahlo> normaali käynnistys onnistuu melkein 100%
<hahlo> mut reboot ei ollenkaan
<Akuli> Onko dualboot windowsin kanssa?
<hahlo> ja tää sama oli jo 15:10 ja jatkuu 16:04, ei oo vain lubuntu
<puhuri> Mikaela: sama juttu, tosin 350 km :-)
<puhuri> tai ainankin pitäisi tulla sitten joku selkeä ilmoitus jos päivitysten asentamisessa on ongelma jos ei automaagisesti onnistu korjaamaan
<Laodikea> Mä oon kohdannut päivitysongelman, joka syntyy niin, että tietokone käynnistetään, päivitykset haetaan, mutta niitä ei ladata tai asenneta. Sitten saavun kuukauden parin jälkeen päivittämään niitä, ja osan lataus epäonnistuu. Sit onkin tarve sudo apt-get clean -komennolle.
<Akuli> Mitäs ihmettä, mikset vaikka käyttäisi ssh:ta tai jotain muuta millä voisit kirjautua jostain muualta kyseiselle koneelle?
<Akuli> tosin joku automaattinen apt-get upgrade --download-only voi ihan hyvin toimia :)
<Laodikea> Mun tapauksessa ainakaan ssh ei oo ihan helppoa, kun kys. kone on mokkulayhteyden takana, dynaaminen ip ja ulkopuolisten yhteyksien blokkaus
<Akuli> No sitten.
<Laodikea> Teamviewerillä oon tähän asti hoidellu etähallinnan, mut tosiaan tuon --download-onlyn vois asettaa automaattiseksi
<Akuli> paitsi että mitenkäs saat roottina ajettua prosessin käynnistyksen yhteydessä. Tai siis onhan se mahdollista :)
<Akuli> Mutta saattaa vähän kikkailuksi mennä.
<Laodikea> Mut kikkailu on lähinnä hauskaa
<Akuli> No joo :)
<Mikaela> Laodikea: mikä operaattori ja tukeeko mokkula IPv6tta? Ainakin DNAlla ja Elisalla on olemassa ja koneet saavat julkisen osoitteen.
<Akuli> Tosin voishan vaikka tehdä jonkun pienen graafisen käyttöliittymän jossa on kolme nappia :)
<Akuli> tyyliin tarkista päivitykset, asenna päivitykset, korjaa ongelmat
<Laodikea> Operaattori on Saunalahti, mutta mokkula on joku lähes 10 vuotta vanha ZTE
<Mikaela> Jos siellä näkyy APN-protokollaa joskus paikanpäällä käydessä niin katkaisemalla yhteys, vaihtamalla se dualstackiksi ja yhteys takaisin päälle pitäisi toimia suoraan. En tiedä kuinka aikaansa edellä ZTE on ollut kymmenen vuotta sitten, mutta en ole niiden kanssa törmännyt v4-only laitteisiin.
<Laodikea> Joo, Teamviewrillä katoin, niin lsusb näyttää "ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM"
<Laodikea> ZTE MF190 näyttäis olevan, täytyy tutkia tarkemmin, kun seuraavan kerran menee säätämään
<Mikaela> dna.fi/ipv6-laitteet ja elisa.fi/ipv6 löytyy ohjeita erinäköisille laitteille
<Mikaela> minulla on muistaakseni MF723 tms
<Laodikea> Hyvä, kiitos, huutelen tänne, sitten kun oon päässy säätämään noiden kanssa.
<tale> Laodikea: unattended-upgrades osaisi omin päin asentaa päivitykset.
<puhuri> ellei sitten jostain syystä jää asennus kesken, jolloin pitää käsin hoitaa tuo dpkg --configure -a
<Laodikea> tale: hienoa, tuollaista olen kaivannutkin
<Akuli> tai no, ei se kaikkiin apt/dpkg ongelmiin auta
<kirvesAxe> Hmm, miksiköhän useita kertina mountattu ja umountattu ulkoinen asema näyttäytyy winessä useilla eri kirjaintunnuksilla..?
<kirvesAxe> Jaha, toimii näköjään oikein kaikkien kirjaintunnusten kautta :þ
<Akuli> kirvesAxe: wine on vähän hassu kun se jää taustalle pyörimään ja mounttailee jutskia itekseen vaikka vaan ajaisi sillä exen.
<Akuli> siis, tekee itselleen olemassa olevista mounteista asematunnuksia, ei sentään mounttaile.
<hahlo> sit 16:04 päivityksen jälkeen ei virtualbox toiminu
<hahlo> just ku olin tottunu 15:10 microsoftin seiska imageen
<hahlo> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vboxdrv': Required key not available
<hahlo> virtualbox valittaa ettei oo moduulia
<hahlo> mutta virtualbox-dkms on uusin
<hahlo> mikä neuvoksi?
<hahlo> voihan kökkö
<hahlo> https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/11577
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-01
<d200b> moi mikä voisi olla syy sille että apt löytää väärän pakettin version ?
<Laodikea> vappu?
<Laodikea> kerro lisää
<Laodikea> Esim: mikä paketti?
<d200b> owncloud-files yrittää löytää 10.0 versiota vaikka sitä ei ole olemassa
<d200b> pakettivarastossa
<Tomin> apt-cache policy owncloud-files
<d200b>  Version table:
<d200b>      10.0.0-1.1 500
<d200b>         500 http://download.owncloud.org/download/repositories/stable/Ubuntu_16.04  Packages
<d200b> toi olisi 'candidate'
<d200b> installed 9.1.5-1.1
<Tomin> varmaankin olet kummiskin äskettäin ajanut apt-get updaten (tai vastaavan) pakettilistojen päivittämiseksi?
<d200b> juu
<Tomin> mistäköhän se tuon repii
<d200b> sieltä tulee feiled to fetch E: Failed to fetch http://download.owncloud.org/download/repositories/stable/Ubuntu_16.04/./all/owncloud-files_10.0.0-1.1_all.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 144.76.105.220 80]
<Tomin> tuleeko updatessa jotain virheilmoitusta, kun se hakee nuo uudet pakettilistaukset?
<d200b> Juu tuo edellinen postaus  unable to fetch
<Tomin> en tarkoittanut pakettien päivitystä vaan pakettilistausten päivittämistä
<Tomin> en ole sitä uutta apt-komentoa käyttänyt, niin neuvon apt-getin mukaan tämän: eli "apt-get update" päivittää pakettilistaukset ja "apt-get dist-upgrade" päivittää uudet paketit ja mahdolliset muuttuneet riippuvuudet (ilman dist-osaa tuo jättää muuttuneet riippuvuudet huomioimatta)
<d200b> sudo apt list --upgradable -a
<d200b> Listing... Done
<d200b> owncloud-files/unknown 10.0.0-1.1 all [upgradable from: 9.1.5-1.1]
<d200b> owncloud-files/now 9.1.5-1.1 all [installed,upgradable to: 10.0.0-1.1]
<d200b> apt-get menee lävitse mutta dist-upgradella ei vaikuta lopputuloksen
<Tomin> jotenkin vaan vaikuttaa siltä ettei se nyt hae tuolta sitä uutta listausta. en nyt muista oliko aptissa joku tapa siivota välimuistista noita
<jjo> kai se listan hakee jos se kerran näkee uudemman version
<Tomin> mutta ei tuolla sivulla ole tuollaista versiota
<Tomin> jos kattoo tuota Releases-tiedostoa, niin siellä ei ole versiosta 10 mitään (pitäs varmaan vilkasta se pakattukin)
<Tomin> Packages piti sanoa
<jjo> aika jännä kyllä jos sitä ei ole packagesissa ja silti apt väittää näkevänsä
<jjo> tosin se kai katsoo oletuksena sitä pakattua jos sellainen on
<Tomin> ei ollu pakatussakaan, tarkistin äsken
<d200b> mmmh
<d200b> no pitänee poistaa paketti ja olla vähän aikaa ilman
<jjo> No siltä tosiaan näyttää
<jjo> Ja siis mun olis pitänyt lukea kauemmas backlogia
<inz> on kyl mielenkiintonen, kaikki osotteetkin palauttaa packagesissa tuota 9.1.5:ttä
<Tomin> ehkä vois vilkasta millasia rivejä /etc/apt/sources.list tai /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ sisältää tuohon liittyen
<d200b> sources.list.d/owncloud-client.list:deb http://download.owncloud.org/download/repositories/stable/Ubuntu_16.04/ /
<d200b> grepasin apt hakemiston ja tämän löysin
<inz> Ilmeisesti joku käpy owncloudin puolelta: https://central.owncloud.org/t/ubuntu-16-04-lts-upgrade-failing/7325 https://github.com/owncloud/core/issues/27775
<inz> mitäs jos koittaa poistaa /var/lib/apt/lists/download.owncloud.org* ja sit ajaa update uusiks
<d200b> jep onnistui (en poistanut gpg tiedosta)
#ubuntu-fi 2017-05-02
<Echramath> Jaa että mp3-patentti vanheni
<Echramath> https://www.iis.fraunhofer.de/en/ff/amm/prod/audiocodec/audiocodecs/mp3.html
<StockAntenna> Echramath: eikö enää tarvitse ladata epävapaita lisukkeita mp3-tuelle?
<mjr> kunhan softapaketoinnit ehtivät laillisen statuksen muutokseen mukaan
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-01
<Talikkaf> Voinko rekisteröidä toimialueen ubuntumate.fi kootakseni oppimateriaalia, vai mahtaako joku ottaa nokkiinsa, tai pitäisikö minun kysyä lupa Ubuntu-yhteisöltä?
<ninnnu> joku saattaa sanoa pahasti mutta ei mikään estä sua rekisteröimästä sitä. Vrt. ubuntu.fi, linux.fi
<elias_a> Talikkaf: Tarkista ensin onko Ubuntu Mate tavaramerkki.
<ninnnu> noi rajoitukset poistui muutama vuosi sitten
<elias_a> Ai? Miten?
<ninnnu> tai siis
<ninnnu> no emt, oletin melkein että toi olis vapautunu kans siinä ku maatunnuksiin viittaavat kaksmerkkiset vapautui, ja domainien myynti rajoitettiin vain domain-välittäjille sen sijaan että kaikki olis shopannu suoraan Ficoralta
<ninnnu> mutta silti, pahimmillaan menettää domainin
<elias_a> Ymmärtääkseni tavaramerkkisuojaan tullut mitään muutosta.
<ninnnu> ei sen kummempaa
<elias_a> Talikkaf: kanavalla #effi on asiantuntemusta asiasta. Tulepa kyselemään sieltä.
<puhuri> "Fi-verkkotunnusrekisteröinnillä ei saa loukata toisen suojattua nimeä tai tavaramerkkiä. "
<puhuri> https://www.viestintavirasto.fi/fiverkkotunnus/verkkotunnustenriita-asiat/suojattunimitaitavaramerkki.html
<puhuri> mutta ubuntumate ei ole nähdäkseni EU:ssa suojattu, ubuntu kylll'
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-02
<hahlo> voiko 18.04:n gnomen menua update jollain komennolla?
<hahlo> et asennetut ohjelmat tupsahtaisivat näkyviin
<hahlo> vai onko reboot ainoa chänse
<kirvesAxe> olettais et ainakin käskemällä menusoftan käynnistymään uusiks mut oisko viel helpompaa keinoa...
<hahlo> joku sano netissä et alt+f2 mut ei se toiminu tässä gnomessa
<StockAntenna> onpas ankeankuuloinen feature uudessa Ubuntussa
<ninnnu> "gnome"?
<Hahlo[m]> Joo eikö se genome oo
<StockAntenna> sehän se
<StockAntenna> onko tuo ankeus "normaalissa" Gnomessakin etteivät juuri asennetut softat näy?
<ninnnu> Käyttäjät hämmentyy jos menujen sisältö muuttuu pyytämättä ja yllättäen
<StockAntenna> ovat tottuneet kyllä moiseen epävapaassa käyttiksessä viimeisen 30 v aikana?
<StockAntenna> enemmän luulisi hämmentyvän jos asentaa softan ja sitä ei näy missään
<ninnnu> hrhm
<ninnnu> XUbuntu 18.04 asennin ei enää tarjoa kotihakemiston kryptausta
<Mirv> ecryptfsää ei joo enää tarjota, ei ole tietoturvatukea
<Mirv> koko levyn kryptaus on nopeampi ja turvallisempi
<Mirv> ninnnu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Other_base_system_changes_since_16.04_LTS
<Mirv> näemmä tällainen vaihtoehto on sitten uutta myös https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/fscrypt
<Mirv> cosmic
<Mirv> havaittu samalla, eläimestä ei vielä tietoa
<Mirv> eilen ei vielä ollut https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/cosmic
<StockAntenna> onkos tuo swap filen käyttö taas "helpompaa" käyttäjälle kuin partitio?
<ninnnu> todennäköisesti
<ninnnu> tein silti partition vanhasta tottumuksesta
<StockAntenna> onkohan tuolla nykyään mitään suorituskykyeroa?
<StockAntenna> muinoinhan vapaasoftaväki halveksui Windowsin swappifilettä ja hehkutti partition paremmuutta
<ninnnu> en oikeastaan ihmettelisi vaikka ext4:sta tulis joku overhead
<ninnnu> lisäksi teoriassa se voi sirpaloitua enemmän ja sit on paha mieli
<StockAntenna> partition vois laittaa kun 18.04 tyhjästäasennuksen hetki koittaa
<Tomin> miun kokemuksen mukaan gnomen menu kyllä päivittyy, jos asentaa uuden ohjelman, mutta en ole käyttänyt sitä ubuntulla. voisikohan sillä olla merkitystä jos ohjelma on asennettu snäpistä (tai flatpakistä, jota itse olen vähän käyttänyt Fedoralla)
<Tomin> Fedorassa* (parempaa suomea :P)
<StockAntenna> eikös tuo ole jokin Ubuntun erikoissäätö-gnome että se on saatu Unityn oloiseksi?
<Tomin> onhan siinä jotain laajennoksia, mutta ei kai se tuohon activities-näkymään vaikuta
<hahlo> joo mun piti rebootata, että päivittyi, logout ei päivittänyt
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-04
<Mirv> täällähän on pitkästä aikaa useampia Ubuntu-läppäreitä sataavilla, mutta ei suomi-näppistä kuitenkaan http://www.rde.fi/search_result/fi/word/ubuntu/page/1
<StockAntenna> saitti on .fi ja ei ole Suomi-näppistä:)
<Mirv> no se on ".fi"-kauppa
<Mirv> plus, noista ei varmaan ole pohjoismaisia SKU:ita olemassakaan
<Mirv> toisaalta tuolla on pari pöytäkonetta jossa ei ole niin väliäkän
<Talikkaf> mainoskuvissa kuitenkin on windows 10 vaikka linuxilla myydäänkin (millä Linuxilla?)
<Hahlo[m]> matella varmaan :P
#ubuntu-fi 2018-05-06
<Karvizzz> Hei
<Karvizzz> Onko kellän muulla ollut ongelmia kannettavien touchpadien kanssa
<Karvizzz> uusimman julkaisun myötä?
<Karvizzz> https://itsfoss.com/fix-right-click-touchpad-ubuntu/
<Karvizzz> Ah
<Karvizzz> uusi "ominaisuus"
